# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  سوالف يدتي الله يرحمها......

## واحد فاضي

في هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله راح احط سوالفي مع يدتي الله يرحمها ويغفر اليها 
بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
والموضوع هو من خلال مجاستي ليدتي -جدتي - عليه الرحمه وسردها لبعض الوقائع التي جرت في زمانها -حيث ان عمرها وصل لأكثر من 100 سنه 
وبصراحه عندها تجربه في الحياة وكنت أجلس معاها لفترات متباعدة صحيح لكن ما كانت تبخل عني بشي اذا سألتها عنه وتكونت عندي مجموعة من التجارب والقصص التراثيه وحبيت انكم تعرفوها 
فغالباً نحن نأخذ التراث من بعض الأشخاص الذين عرفوا عنه من خلال أشخاص آخرين وهنا التجربه من خلال شخصية عاشت التراث  وحملته لجيل آخر من أجيالنا 
إنشاء الله هالموضوع يحوز على رضاكم ويقدم اليكم شيء من التراث 
وان شاء الله راح أحط الكلام بالعامية - يعني زي ما نتكلم به مع بعضنا البعض، وهو على فترات يعني كل ما رجعت الذاكرة شوي بنحط اليكم جزء من الكلام والأحداث والتي يتخللها بعد بعض المواقف الطريفه  وسرد لبعض الأشياء التي حصلت في الماضي 

اتمنى الإفادة للجميع 

أول شي صلوا على محمد وآل محمد وأقروا الفاتحة لروح المرحومة يدتي الله يرحمها 
-------------------------------------------
قبل كم سنه وأنا رايح أعايد على  الأهل - يعني قبل ما أتزوج 
رحت أكيد الى يدتي العزيزه - مو علشان العيديه -
رحت أزورها
أنا:- السلام عليكوووووووم 
يدتي:- عليكم السلاااااااام 
أنا :- هلا وغلا ، هلا بيش 
يدتي :- يا هلا بالمهلي يا مرحبا ، تعال أقعد تعال
أنا :- ( بعد ما حبيت راسها وعايدت أبها ) :- هااه كيف حالش الحين ، ان شاء الله زينه 
يدتي :- الحمد لله ، يوم الله عطاني الصحه 
أنا :- يدتي با أسئلش لول يوم انتين بعدش بنيه وقبل ما تعرسي ويش تسووا في العيد 
يدتي :- الله يغربل ابليسك ، ذكرتني 
أنا :- أهم شي ما تتضايقي مني ولا با أقوم 
يدتي :- لا لا بس ذكرتني بلووول 
أنا :- يالله دانا طلعت قلمي والأوراق 
يدتي :- ( بعد ما جلست فتره لتسترجع الأحداث ):- شوف يا ......يا ولد ....( وكانت كا تسميني الا بإسم أمي ) 
شوف فيه سنه من لسنين اللي راحت كنا في بيتنا اللي في الديره وأني ويا أبويي الله يرحمه قاعدين وجت أمي الله يرحمها وقالت الى ابويي 
ويش يا أبو فلانه ما بتروح الى الشيخ حق الفطره ترى بكره العيد 
قال اليها ابويي ...خلاص با أروح الحين برزي اليي البيزات علشان الفطره 
ولا تنسي تطلعي الى ......( اسم يدتي) فياب يديده حق تعيد 
وكان ابويي يحبني مرره وكل مره يروح محل لازم أييب اليي شي 

ويم يا الصبح طلعنا ويا بيت .....ورحنا نعايد على قرايبنا 
واللي يعطينا آنه واللي يعطينا قرشين واللي يعطينا فلافة قروش 
هذا الغني مررره وفيه واحد من قرايبنا يخش اليي والى بت عمي كل وحده فلافة قروش للعيد ويعطينا وياها 
أنا :- يمه وكم عمرش ذاك الوقت 
يدتي :- يعني حول الست حول السبع 
أنا:- زين ويش كنتو تلبسوا في العيد 
يدتي :- ويش نلبس يعني ، نلبس يا طويل العمر بخنق ونلبس فوب مكشكش ونلبس نعال يديد لازم ونتحنى ويحطوا الينا ابهاتنا وامهاتنا مشموم ولازم نتبخر أما الريال يلبسوا فوب ابيض يديد ويلبسوا غتره بعد يديده ولازم يحطو اليهم خنه  حق يصيروا خنينيين  
أنا:- زين ويش تقولوا ..ويش تلعبوا في العيد
يدتي :- نلعب وإحنا نقول أناشيد 
أنا :- زي ويش أمي 
يدتي :- أني با أقول لك شوي لكن اذا يا أحد ما ني مكمله زين 
أنا :- ما عليه أماه 
يدتي :- نلعب لعية حليوه ، وهي اذا قرب أذان الظهر 
نوقف على يدار من اليدران كلنا البنيات 
ونقول نشيده علشان يأذن بسرعه ونروح نتغدى 
والنشيده تقول :- 
أمايي أبغى لقمة
واللقمة من البرمة
والبرمة تبغي حطب
والحطب من النخله
والنخله تبغي قدوم
والقدوم عند الحداد
والحداد يبغي فلوس
والفلوس عند العروس
والعروس تبغي رجل
والرجل يبغي ولاد
والولاد يبغوا حليب
والحليب من البقر
والبقر يبغوا حشيش
والحشيش من اليبل
واليبل يبغى مطر
والمطر من عند الله
لا إله إلا الله
محمد رسول الله 
علياً ولي الله 
لا اله الا الله

وبعد كذه دخلوا أولاد خالتي وقاموا يعايدوا بيدتي 
وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح بعدما طلع الصباح 
-----------------------
ان شاء الله عجبتكم سالفة يدتي 

والتكمله قريباً

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الف رحمة عليها وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ,,,*

*(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ** الحمدلله رب العالمين **الرحمن الرحيم **مالك يوم الدين ***

*إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين **إهدنا الصراط المستقيم **صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم **غير المغضوب عليهم ***

*ولا الضـالين **)*

*سالفتها حـلوة ..*

*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..*

*بالانتظار ..*

----------


## hope

[ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ]

الله يرحمــها ويرحم جميع المؤمنين 



مررره حليوة القصــه


والفــكره جدا رائـــــعه 

ننتظر قصـه جديده

يعطيك ربي الف عـافيه 

بالتوفيق ..

تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الف رحمة عليها وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ,,,

*(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ** الحمدلله رب العالمين **الرحمن الرحيم **مالك يوم الدين ***

*إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين **إهدنا الصراط المستقيم **صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم **غير المغضوب عليهم ***

*ولا الضـالين **)*

*سالفة مرة حلوة وعجبتني*
*الأنشودة واني اشوف جدتي كل تقولها لينا ولاني دارية عن حاجة ههه*
*يسلموووو ابو زين بارك اله فيك*
*وننتظر التكمله* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## حزن العمر

(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ))

الله يرحمها ويرحم امواتنا جميعا

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي واحد فاضي
والله سوالف لكبار والأجداد حلوة 
ماتمل منها لما تقعد تسمعهم ،،
شكرا لك و بانتظار التكملة ..

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين .
رحمة الله عليها .
يالله أبوزين ننتظر باقي سوالف الجده

----------


## واحد فاضي

مشكورين ورحم الله والديكم  وأثابكم الله 
ورحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 
وان شاء الله بعد شوي نجيب اليكم جزء ثاني 

سوااااااااالف حلوه مره 

تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## سيناريو

*(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * صراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ))

الله يرحمها ويرحم امواتنا جميعا

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي واحد فاضي*
*سوالف يدتك حليووووووه* 

 







> يدتي :- أني با أقول لك شوي لكن اذا يا أحد ما ني مكمله زين




*خخخخخ >>> لزوم التشويق*

----------


## زهور الريف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين .
رحمة الله أموات المؤمنين أجمعين*

*مشكوووور*
*يسلموووو والله سوالف الجدود ما تنمل*

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اليوم بنجيب سالفه يديده 
هذا الله يسلمكم ويطول أعماركم ويخليكم لأهاليكم 
ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين  
كانت يدتي الله يرحمها في بيتنا ودخلت عليها في المجلس اللي تقعد فيه 
وشفتها قاعده جنب الدريشه .....( وجدتي كانت ضريره 
- جاها الضرر على كبر ) 
وسألتها عن سر جلستها عند الدريشه .................
فقالت لي :- هذا يا ..........يا ولد.............. قاعده اتذكر ايام لووول يوم كنت أقعد عند دريشة بيت أبويي وأطالع الصبيان وهم يلعبوا 
أنا:- ويش كانوا يلعبوا أماه 
يدتي :- العاب وااايد يا ولدي 
أنا :- زي ويش أماه 
يدتي :- خلاص زين با أقول لك بس بسرعه
روح ييب أوراقك وقلمك لا تينني 
أنا:- ان شاء الله أماه 
ورحت جبيت الأوراق والقلم وبديت بالكتابه
يدتي :- لول كانوا يلعبوا العاب واااايد زي ما قلت اله 
واليوم باقول لك وحده منهم وهي لعبه حليوه ....لعبة ( يدي وين رايح ) 
ومو ناس وايد يلعبوها حتى من زمان وهيه يا محفوظ السلامه
يتيمعوا شوية يهال ويخلوا واحد منهم هوه يدهم 
ويعطوه عصاه ويتحزم ويقولوا اله :
- يدي وين رايح 
فيرد عليهم 
- رايح النخل 
فيقولوا له 
- خذنا وياك 
فيقول لهم 
- في وين أحطكم 
فيقولوا له 
- حطنا في مخباك 
فيقول لهم 
- مخباي .. مخباي......فيه قمل وصيبان  
فيبدوا يعايرونه ويقولوا له :- يا بو القمل والصيبان ...يا بو القمل والصيبان  
وبعد فلاف مرات يقولوا له يا بو القمل والصيبان  
يغضب ويلاحقهم ويضربهم بعصاته لين ايود( يمسك) واحد منهم علشان هوه اللي يصير يدهم اليديد  
أنا :- الله حلوه هاللعبة 
يدتي :- ايه حلوه بس فيه يهال الله يغربل ابليسهم يسووا شباق على هاللعبة 
وتوصل الى الأهل 
أنا:- يالله بس بعدهيه لعبه حليوه 
يدتي :- اي والله حليوه مو زي الحين ما فيه الا سيسيشن (بلاي ستيشن) ، وبو بوي ( قيم بوي) ، وهالخرابيط 
أنا :- يالله يداه كل زمن واله لعباته 
يدتي :- بس لعبات لول ما فيها لا بيع ولا مشترى  
طق طق طق طق ............وطرق الأهل الباب 
وجائهم الجواب 
وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح 
عندما طلع الصباح

----------


## نور قلبي

(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * صراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ))

الله يرحمها ويرحم امواتنا جميعا


والله سوالف جدتك كثيييييييييييييير حلووووة

شوقتني أسمع قصصها الثانيه

الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

واصل >>>> إبداعك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> روح ييب أوراقك وقلمك لا تينني 
> أنا:- ان شاء الله أماه 
> ورحت جبيت الأوراق والقلم وبديت بالكتابه



*الف رحمه عليها ويسكنها فسيح جناته ...*

*ماشاء الله عليها عارفة انك تبغى تكتب حليوة عجبتني روح ييب اوراقك ...*

*فاهمه عليك ,,,,*

*الله يعطيك العافية وبانتظار المزيد ..*

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههه
ماشاالله 
والله ونــاااسه,.,, الله يرحم جدتك خيي ويسكنها فسيح جناته مجاورة محمد وال محمد يارب.. 
والله كنت مسجله خروج.. :sleep: . وراي بكره دوام.. 
يقطع الكليه والدراسه فيها ..  :noworry: .. مو كليه مراره..
ورحت الرئيسيه كالعاده اطل واشوف قبل لا اشطب الدنيا ... الا ..
سوالف يدتي الله يرحمها... 
ايبـــــااااا  :nuts:  خوش قصه ..
وادخل.. واصير اقرى.. واني اقول في بالي .. بكره بعقب ... 
وناسه السوالف بالمره .. وصلت هنا وضحكت..
أمايي أبغى لقمة
واللقمة من البرمة
والبرمة تبغي حطب
.... الخ... 
استخدمت هالإنشوده في روايتي  :embarrest: ... والله حركتات... 
ولا بعد لعبه حليوه( يدي وين رايح) .. هههههه ما تصلح للبنات احس من طاري العصاه مع الملاحق بيصير فيها شدخ و مشادخ..  :seif: 
تخيلت روحي تصدق اشوف هالسوالف كن البيت العود لو حزاوي الدار هالشكل يعنوو.. 
ما شفت روحي الا مسجله دخول مره ثانيه.. الا اعقب ..
<<<لكن ان ما طلعت من المنتدى وظليت سهرانه.. كل منك  :bleh: .... 
الله يرحمها ويرحم موتانا وموتاكم.. 
<<< هالهدره كلها وهي نعسانه.. والبطاريه .. مخلصه.. اجل لو فلل ويش 
بتسوووي ..  :wacko:  
يعطيك الف عافيه خيي.. 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وااااااااااااو سوالف مرة حلوه
وحتى هاللعبة لحين موجودة اتذكر كنت اللعبها 
سوالف مرة حلوة
كمل اخوي
اسجل من المتابعين
تحياتي

----------


## منحوسة

* الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين .
رحمة الله عليها .
ويرحم اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات.....

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو مرحبتين 

أي والله خيتي لازم التشويق عن يدتي 

والله خليتيني اتذكرها  وهي تقول هالكلمه - الله يرحمها 

تسلمي على التواجد اللطيف 

------------------------------------
زهور الريف  حياش الله خيتي 

أي والله ما تنمل ...وهالجلسات اللي ويا يدتي ما انساها أبد 
كأنها صايره أمس 

تحياتي 
---------------------------------
خيت نور قلبي حياش الله 

ما يهمش خيتي كل فتره بنحط اليكم سالفه تحكي عن التراث 
عن المرحومه يدتي 

تحياتي 
----------------------------------
خيت شذى الزهراء مرااااحب

أي والله كم مره أنسى القلم والورقه وبعدين أخليها تقول السالفه مره ثانيه 

بعدين ما فيه هيه اللي تسألني عندك أوراقك ؟؟؟هههههههههه

تحياتي 
-------------------------
الأمل البعيد حياش الله 

زين والله خيتي لحقتي على هاللعبة 
بصراحه أنا ما لعبتها بس من شكلها حلوووووه 

تسلمي خيت على التواجد اللطيف 
وسجلناش خلاص ههههههههه

تحياتي 
-----------------------
خيتي منحوسه  مرحبا

الله يرحم والديش خيتي 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هههههههههههه

ماشاالله 
والله ونــاااسه,.,, الله يرحم جدتك خيي ويسكنها فسيح جناته مجاورة محمد وال محمد يارب..

الله يرحم والديش ويرحم أمواتكم وأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين  
 
والله كنت مسجله خروج.. :sleep: . وراي بكره دوام.. 
يقطع الكليه والدراسه فيها ..  :noworry: .. مو كليه مراره..

الله يعطيش العافيه وإن شاء الله تتخرجي وتبئي 
متخرجه أد الدنيا ههههههه>> يعني ويش بتصير أكيد متخرجه ههههه


ورحت الرئيسيه كالعاده اطل واشوف قبل لا اشطب الدنيا ... الا ..
سوالف يدتي الله يرحمها... 
ايبـــــااااا  :nuts:  خوش قصه ..

توشكري خيتي 


وادخل.. واصير اقرى.. واني اقول في بالي .. بكره بعقب ... 
وناسه السوالف بالمره .. وصلت هنا وضحكت..
أمايي أبغى لقمة
واللقمة من البرمة
والبرمة تبغي حطب
.... الخ... 
استخدمت هالإنشوده في روايتي  :embarrest: ... والله حركتات... 

حقوق الحفظ منسوخه ....نسوخ الحفظ مطبوعه 
ما أدري ويش يقولوا ههههههه

حركتات والله 

ولا بعد لعبه حليوه( يدي وين رايح) .. هههههه ما تصلح للبنات احس من طاري العصاه مع الملاحق بيصير فيها شدخ و مشادخ..  :seif: 

إسئلي خيتي الأمل البعيد ويش رايها في اللعبه 
ترى لعبتها ...وما يندرى تدخ ولا شدخوها هههههههههه
بس أعتقد انها ذيبه في هالألعاب 



تخيلت روحي تصدق اشوف هالسوالف كن البيت العود لو حزاوي الدار هالشكل يعنوو..

إخراج أحمد يعقوب المقلى هههههه
على قولت أخويي الصغير  
ما شفت روحي الا مسجله دخول مره ثانيه.. الا اعقب ..
<<<لكن ان ما طلعت من المنتدى وظليت سهرانه.. كل منك  :bleh: ....

مالي شغل أنا 
تتهميني لا ويش ......خلاص أجل ما بنكمل 
أهيء أهيء أهيء

علشان لا تتهميني بعدين  :wink:  :wink:  
الله يرحمها ويرحم موتانا وموتاكم.. 
<<< هالهدره كلها وهي نعسانه.. والبطاريه .. مخلصه.. اجل لو فلل ويش 
بتسوووي ..  :wacko: 

كان بيقول لش الكمبيوتر ......إعتقييييييييييييييييني ههههههههههههه

يعطيش العافيه ويسلمش خيتي   
يعطيك الف عافيه خيي.. 

دمت بحفظ الرحمن


الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي وان شاء الله تتوفقي في دراستش ياااااااااااارب

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الله يرحمها ويسكنها بجوار شفيع  الامه*
*محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم*



*هذي السوالف الي تقند الراس >>> ما  ادري الكلمة عدله لو لاء*

*وتعدل المزاج*

*<<<< مفتقده شي اسمه جده ومشتاقه تسمع سوالف الاول*

*الله يرحم جدتك وجداتي*
*ويسكنهم وسيع جناته*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> إسئلي خيتي الأمل البعيد ويش رايها في اللعبه 
> ترى لعبتها ...وما يندرى تدخ ولا شدخوها هههههههههه







> بس أعتقد انها ذيبه في هالألعاب




هههههههههه ياخوي اني اشلخهم بالملاس هه يروحوا يشتكوا 
زي ماقالت جدتك كل تصير هوشات في هاللعبة 
بس اني احسها وناسة لأني اضارب واشدخ بالناس هع هع 
وياحبي للألعاب الشباقية مادري ويش يسموها الي فيها ضرب خخ
واي شبقة او هوشة لازم اتدخل

----------


## نور الهدى

*(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ** الحمدلله رب العالمين **الرحمن الرحيم **مالك يوم الدين **

إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين **إهدنا الصراط المستقيم **صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم **غير المغضوب عليهم **

ولا الضـالين **)

  الله يرحمها ويرحم امواتنا وامواتكم برحمته الواسعه* 


*الله يعطيك العافية ابو زين* 

*وتسلم الايادي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخوي مليان

حلو منك هذا الموضوع ( سوالف يدتي الله يرحمها ) وسوالفها واجد حليوة :toung: 

وهذي اللعبة كنا نلعبها واجد ونستانس وعصايتنا هي قلم القدو :wink:  :wink: 

الله يرحم جدتك يا ابو زين وغمد روحها الجنة يا رب

----------


## واحد فاضي

*الله يرحمها ويسكنها بجوار شفيع الامه*

*محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم* 
*موانا وموتاكم يا أرحم الراحمين* 


*هذي السوالف الي تقند الراس >>> ما ادري الكلمة عدله لو لاء* 
*وتعدل المزاج* 
*مزبوووووط كلمتش ميه الميه وحلوه >>تقند الراس هههه*
*زي القهوه العربيه .....صح*  
*<<<< مفتقده شي اسمه جده ومشتاقه تسمع سوالف الاول* 
*الله يرحم جدتك وجداتي*
*ويسكنهم وسيع جناته* 
*الله يرحمهم ويسكنهم بجوار محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*  
*دمتــ بود*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> هههههههههه ياخوي اني اشلخهم بالملاس هه يروحوا يشتكوا 
> زي ماقالت جدتك كل تصير هوشات في هاللعبة 
> بس اني احسها وناسة لأني اضارب واشدخ بالناس هع هع 
> وياحبي للألعاب الشباقية مادري ويش يسموها الي فيها ضرب خخ
> واي شبقة او هوشة لازم اتدخل



طلعتي منتي هينه خيتي 

شباااااقه الأخت ههههههههههههههه

ما يهمش خيتي بنجيب - بنييب - العاب اللي فيها شباق وضرب بعد ههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ** الحمدلله رب العالمين **الرحمن الرحيم **مالك يوم الدين ***
> 
> *إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين **إهدنا الصراط المستقيم **صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم **غير المغضوب عليهم *** 
> *ولا الضـالين **)* 
> *الله يرحمها ويرحم امواتنا وامواتكم برحمته الواسعه*  
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية ابو زين*  
> 
> *وتسلم الايادي*



الله يسلمش خيتي أم محمد 

وتستانسي بسوالف يدتي الله يرحمها ان شاء الله 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اخوي مليان
> 
> حلو منك هذا الموضوع ( سوالف يدتي الله يرحمها ) وسوالفها واجد حليوة
> 
> وهذي اللعبة كنا نلعبها واجد ونستانس وعصايتنا هي قلم القدو
> 
> الله يرحم جدتك يا ابو زين وغمد روحها الجنة يا رب



تسلمي خيتي عفاف الهدى على التواجد الكريم 

أيه أيه طلعت الابداعات ...وحده بالملاسووحده بقلم القدو ........طلعتوا منتو هينين أبد ههههههههه

الله يسلمش خيتي ويرحم أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 
ويعافي يدتش ان شاء الله ويسلمها يارب يا كريم 


تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

اليوم عندي اليكم سالفه حلوه 

هذا يا محفوظين السلامه والبقاء 
مره رحت الى يدتي في بيتهم 
وشفتها قاعده وبأيدها صره 
وتليقفت وسألتها :..........

أنا :- أماه ويش هذا 

يدتي :- عاد قول السلام عليكم 

أنا :- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يدتي :- وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ....وان شان عندك شي هاته هههههههه
وضحكت وهي تنتظر مني شيء وعدته أياه 
أنا :- يعني ما تنسي أماه 
يدتي :- لا ما أنسى ....قوم ييبه أول شي 
وقمت لأحضر لها ما وعدتها به وأنا خارج صاحت علي :- لا تنسى أوراقك بعد زين ..........

وذهبت ورجعت وبيدي (.........) في النهاية بتعرفوه وبتشوفوا هالشي اللي الى الحين 
الجدات والأمهات الكبار يحبوووووه :toung:  ؟؟؟؟

أنا:- تفضلي أماه 
يدتي :- قوم حطه تحت الكرفايه
وقمت ووضعته وفي داخلي شوق لمعرفة ما كان في صرتها 

أنا :- أماه الحين بتقولي لي ويش اللي كان عندش؟
يدتي :- أيه با أقول الك الحين 
أنا :- دانا قعدت وبا أسمع منش 
يدتي :- هذا يا......يا ولد........... صرتي يوم كنت أروح ويا البنيات الملعلم 
أنا :- وويش كنتوا تدرسوا 
يدتي :- ( بلهجة التهكم ) :- ويش ندرس يعني ندرس حساب هههههههه

أنا :- لا يعني أماه كيفه يدرسوكم يعني 
يدتي :- يايتنك في الحشي( الحكي ) ....نروح العصر للمعلمه ونسلم عليها ونقعد في صفين
الاولاد قدام والبنات وراء ...وندرس القرآن 
أنا:- كيفه يعني 
يدتي :- لمعلمه تقول وإحنا نردد وراها ..............- وقبل لا أسئل )
يعني هي تقول :-...أ أِ أُ ( أأأأ أي ....أو ) بالفتح والكسر والضم 
باء بي بو 
تاء تي تو 

.............الخ 

وإحنا نردد وراها الين نعرف المكسور من المركوب من المسحوب 

أنا :- وشوه وشوه وشوه 

يدتي:- أيه كده يسموهم ، يعني اللي تحته كسره >>مكسور
اللي فوقه ضمه مسحوب 
اللي فوقه فتحه مركوب 

أنا :- أيه وبعدين 

يدتي :- وبعدين نتعلم القريه من جز عم وبعدين الفاتحه وبعديم المعوذات وبعدين باقي السور 

وضحكت يدتي وتذكرت كأنها تذكرت شي في خاطرها 
وسألتها :- ويش أماه ويش جاء في بالش 
يدتي :- بعد شوي با أقول الك وان شاء الله اتذكره 

أنا:- الله يعطيش الصحة والعافيه أماه 
يدتي :- الله يسمع منك يا ولدي ، الحين يعني يعلمونا حاجات واااايد يا ولدي 
ما أتذكرها الحين بس اتذكرها با أقول الك 

وسكتت قليلاً 

أنا :- ويش أماه تعبتي ...........فأشارت لي بأن أسكت ...........فسكت 

وبعد فترة تكلمت 

يدتي :- هذا يا ولدي إذا طلعنا من المعلم نقول نشيده .
أنا :- ايه أماه ويش تقول هالنشيده 

يدتي :- اذا طلعنا من المعلم نقول :- 

رحنا في سرابه 
ويينا في سرابه 
لقينا عبدالله اللومي 
ذبح لينا ديايه 
على طول السماده 
تفو تفو يا شايبوه 
يا مكسر العتايبوه 

وكان الأولاد يقولوها من يشوفوا الشياب اللي ما يقدروا يركضوا 
بس كم واحد منهم مسكوه ورنووووه دست 
ولا فاني يوم ضربوه فلكه عند الملعمه ولا الشيخ 

و..............طق طق طق طق جاء أبن بنتها يسألها

فسكتت اليده عن الكلام المباح 
عندما طلع الصباح 

--تعرفوا ويش هوي الحاجه اللي يجبوها الجدات والأمهات الكبار في السن 
ونصيحه جربوا تشتروا اليهم كم واحد منها وأعطوهم ايها وقولوا اليهم على الأقل 
والله يا يمه تنغصت الش على واحد منه 

انه .....



أنه ............











 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 

















عصير الطماطم ............ في أيت V8

----------


## أميرة العشق

[ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ]
اللهـ يرحمها برحمتهـ
سوالف الجدات ماتنمل ابد
ننتظر جديدكـ اخوي الكريمـ

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*..*
*.*
*.*

*وربي انك خطييييييييير*

*والله يرحم جدتك ويسكن روحها الجنه..*

*حلووووه عصير الطماط بصراحه جبتها بس ودي اعرف السر اللي مخليهم يتعلقوا فيه*


*وننتظ التكمله لا تبخل علينا ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عجبني المركوب والمسحوب والمكسور مرة خفيفين دم

ويسلم لي ها في ايت والله ايام 
حتى جدتي الله يطول عمرها ما نروح ليها الا والفي ايت في ايدها وتحت كرفايتها
والله يرحم جدتك برحمته الواسعه

على فكرة ليلة الاربعاء كلمت زوجتك ابغى اصور وللأسف ما كان في مجال 

يلا مرة ثانية

----------


## مياس

بسم الله
ههههههههههههههه ضحكتني يابو زيوووووون القمرررررر :embarrest: 
إي والله, الله يرحمها كانت سوالفها كشششششخه :clap: 
وأنته أكشخ وأكشخ يالمبدع :ongue: 
وااااااااصل من غير ما تفاصل  :shiny: 
ننتظر المزيد والمزيد ..
سلامي للكل :icon30:

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> رحنا في سرابه 
> ويينا في سرابه 
> لقينا عبدالله اللومي 
> ذبح لينا ديايه 
> على طول السماده 
> تفو تفو يا شايبوه 
> يا مكسر العتايبوه



أحنا نقولها غير
وهي :
شوربة موربة
راحت خسارة
لقينا عبدالله اللومي 
ذبح لينا ديايه 
على طول السماده 
تفو تفو يا شايب 
يا مكسر العتايب
الله على هالأنشودة ما انساها
والله يخوي سوالف جدتك مرة حلوة عسل يم يم >> جوعانه البنية
ايي والله يحبوا عصير الطماطة قصدي الطماطم هع 
يلا اخوي استمر ترى شوقتنا
ومن راي ان يثبت الموضوع لأن حلو وحقيقي يعني ابداع
تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> [ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ]
> اللهـ يرحمها برحمتهـ
> سوالف الجدات ماتنمل ابد
> ننتظر جديدكـ اخوي الكريمـ



خيتي أميرة العشق  مرحبتين 
الله يرحم والديش خيتي 

أكييييد وفيه أحد يمل من سوالف الجدات 

تقبلي تحياتي على التواجد اللطيف

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *..*
> *.*
> *.*
> 
> *وربي انك خطييييييييير*
> 
> *والله يرحم جدتك ويسكن روحها الجنه..*
> 
> *حلووووه عصير الطماط بصراحه جبتها بس ودي اعرف السر اللي مخليهم يتعلقوا فيه*
> ...



هلا بيش خيتي ليالي الخبر 

تواجدش هو الخطييييير خيتي 

ويرحم والديش خيتي

السر اللي يخليهم يتعلقوا فيه  خااااااااااص بهم ههههههههه

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> عجبني المركوب والمسحوب والمكسور مرة خفيفين دم
> 
> ويسلم لي ها في ايت والله ايام 
> حتى جدتي الله يطول عمرها ما نروح ليها الا والفي ايت في ايدها وتحت كرفايتها
> والله يرحم جدتك برحمته الواسعه
> 
> على فكرة ليلة الاربعاء كلمت زوجتك ابغى اصور وللأسف ما كان في مجال 
> 
> يلا مرة ثانية



خيتي عفاف الهدى  حياش الله 

أيه هذي دراستهم بعد ..........والفي أيت اله ذكريات 

وهي عاده عند الجدات والامهات لااااااااااااازم في أيت تقولي إدماااااااااان ههههههههه
الله يسلمش ويعافيها يدتش ياااااااااااارب

ما عليش خيتي سألت المدام وقالت لي انها كانت نايمه وبعدين كان عندها تصوير 
واااااااااايد ذيك الليله  :embarrest:  :embarrest: خطوبه وتصوير 3 أزواج في الاستيديو

ان شاء الله في الجايات 

الله يوفقش ياااارب 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> بسم الله
> 
> ههههههههههههههه ضحكتني يابو زيوووووون القمرررررر
> إي والله, الله يرحمها كانت سوالفها كشششششخه
> وأنته أكشخ وأكشخ يالمبدع
> وااااااااصل من غير ما تفاصل 
> ننتظر المزيد والمزيد ..
> 
> سلامي للكل



هلو بيش خيتي مياااس 
الله يدوووووم الضحكه يااااارب

الله يرحمها ويغفر اليها ياااااااارب

تواجدك هو الكششششششششششششخه خيتي 

حاااااااااااضرين بس فاصل ونواااااااااااصل  :wink: 

الله يسلمش خيه ميااااااااااس 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي الأمل البعيد 

أحنا نقولها غير
وهي :
شوربة موربة
راحت خسارة
لقينا عبدالله اللومي 
ذبح لينا ديايه 
على طول السماده 
تفو تفو يا شايب 
يا مكسر العتايب
الله على هالأنشودة ما انساها
حلووووووه منش خيتي الامل 
وبالصراحه التراث القطيفي خصوصاً 
والخليجي عموماً متشابه الى حد كبييير 
والله يخوي سوالف جدتك مرة حلوة عسل يم يم >> جوعانه البنية

مرورش هو العسل خيتي .....
انتبهي لا تشربي عصير يدتي هههههههه
ايي والله يحبوا عصير الطماطة قصدي الطماطم هع 

عندهم إدمااااااااان على هالعصير وما يندرى عن السبب هههههههه
يلا اخوي استمر ترى شوقتنا
ان شاء الله خيتي
خلينا نتذكر ونرجع للأوراق 
اللي الى الحين ما لقينا منهم الا شوي بس 
الله المعين  

ومن راي ان يثبت الموضوع لأن حلو وحقيقي يعني ابداع
تحياتي

الرأي الأول والأخير لأخونا شبكه 

تحياتي لتواجدك العطر خيتي

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسعدك الله خيي,,, وربي سوالف يدتك تونس
واسلوبك مره حلو هههههههههههههه 
ويش يسكتني الحين,,, يااربي هههههههههه

أيه كده يسموهم ، يعني اللي تحته كسره >>مكسور
اللي فوقه ضمه مسحوب 
اللي فوقه فتحه مركوب 

هههههههههههه حشاا ولا حررب ... ركب وانكسر وانسحب ههههههههههههههه يا مجيير

لوووو
تفو تفو يا شايبوه 
يا مكسر العتايبوه 

وكان الأولاد يقولوها من يشوفوا الشياب اللي ما يقدروا يركضوا 
بس كم واحد منهم مسكوه ورنووووه دست 

هههههههههههههههههه مااني قادره على المصطلحات هنا  :wink: 
عجيييبه ولا عاد رنووه دست هههههههه عجبتني رنووه.. واحم الفوقيه الحمرا ههههه المكرره مرتين.. هاا وصلت .. ايه مناك يمين يمين ههههههههه
وي وي ابغى اكسجين خلاص بحح

روووح يااا رجاال
الله ينولك كل مراد ويعطيك دايم الدوم صحة وقوة الشباب ويفتح لك الرزق من كل باب يا ابو زين يا ... ولد ....
يا واحدٍ فااضي .. قادر يا كريم <<< اعظم من ضبعه.. احح ويش احسن من هالدعا بعد
يعطيك الف عافيه خيووو
والله حيوو هالسوالف الزينه
رحمة الله على يدتك
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسعدك الله خيي,,, وربي سوالف يدتك تونس
واسلوبك مره حلو هههههههههههههه 
ويش يسكتني الحين,,, يااربي هههههههههه

الله يسعد أيامش ان شاء الله ودووووووم هالضحكه يااارب 
 
أيه كده يسموهم ، يعني اللي تحته كسره >>مكسور
اللي فوقه ضمه مسحوب 
اللي فوقه فتحه مركوب  
هههههههههههه حشاا ولا حررب ... ركب وانكسر وانسحب ههههههههههههههه يا مجيير

هذي مصطلحاتهم بعد ويش نسوي ههههههه 
لوووو
تفو تفو يا شايبوه 
يا مكسر العتايبوه  
وكان الأولاد يقولوها من يشوفوا الشياب اللي ما يقدروا يركضوا 
بس كم واحد منهم مسكوه ورنووووه دست  
هههههههههههههههههه مااني قادره على المصطلحات هنا  :wink: 
عجيييبه ولا عاد رنووه دست هههههههه عجبتني رنووه.. واحم الفوقيه الحمرا ههههه المكرره مرتين.. هاا وصلت .. ايه مناك يمين يمين ههههههههه
وي وي ابغى اكسجين خلاص بحح

ههههههههههه الله يغربل ابليسش أميرووووووه 
ذكرتيني بالمرحومه وتعابير وجهها وهي تقول السالفه 
خلاص بنحط الش اوكسجين مع الموضوع ههههههههه 
روووح يااا رجاال
الله ينولك كل مراد ويعطيك دايم الدوم صحة وقوة الشباب ويفتح لك الرزق من كل باب يا ابو زين يا ... ولد ....
يا واحدٍ فااضي .. قادر يا كريم <<< اعظم من ضبعه.. احح ويش احسن من هالدعا بعد

الله يرحم والديش على هالدعاء  يالضبعه هههههههههه

وتبغي دعاء ضبعه إسمعي :-
روحي يا أميرووه يا اللي إسمش فيه المرح 
الله يسعد أيامش وينولش اللي تمبيه 
ويبعد عنش النار والحديد وكل شي ما هو يدييد 
ويسخر الش العبيد في ليلش ونهارش 
بجاه من هو فارق النار والجنه 
أبو الحسن علي


يعطيك الف عافيه خيووو

الله يعافيش ويسلمش خيتي 

والله حيوو هالسوالف الزينه
الله حيها أم المرح 

رحمة الله على يدتك

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

الله يسلمش ويرحم والديش خيتي 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

مساكم الله بالخير 

وقواكم الله بالعافيه 

هذا اليوم سالفتي ويا يدتي غير 

فيه يوم من أيام الله الفضيله 

دخلت على يدتي الله يرحمها في بيتنا 
وهيه قاعده تفكر وتبتسم 

أنا :- سلام علاااااك أماه 

يدتي :- علااااك السلام ...مرحبوووووووووووااااااااااااااااااااا

أنا :- يا هلا ويا مرحبا ، ويش عندهم اليوم 

يدتي :- أول شي صك الباب >>>ولا تنسى أوراقك يالله 

أنا :- ان شاء الله أماه ، أمرش ولا يهمش 

وبعد ما صكيت الباب جيت اليها وجلست عندها 
زي الطالب اللي ينتظر أستاذه يملي عليه درس 

يدتي :- ما يحتاي تسألني اليوم أني با أقول لك حاجة 
أنا :- ما با أسئلش وخدي راحتش 
يدتي :- هذا يا محفوظ السلامة يا ......يا ولد ............
با أسولف لك اليوم عن عرس صاحبتي ، 

وهي بنية من ربعنا تدرس ويانا في المعلم ، ما شفتها ذاك اليوم الا يايه وهي تضحك 
قلت ليها :- هاااه خير ويش فيش ؟؟ أهلش يو من السفر ولا ويش ؟؟يابوا الش هديه ؟يابوا اليي بعد ولا نسيوني ؟؟
قالت لي صاحبتي :- لا هذا ولاذاك ، با أعرس بعد اسبوع حيفه أبويي قايل اليي 

قلت اليها :- ومنهوه طايح هالسنيه اللي بياخدش 
قالت لي:- ولد يارتنا أم ........
قلت اليها :- ويش أتحنى وياش لو ما تبغيني 
قالت لي :- يوووه ما ابغاش .......الا انتين ، ومنهو ليي يقعد ويايي
قلت اليها :- شوفي أني ما ابغى الا اتحنى من حناش  مو يحطوا اليي حنا مال الناس 
قالت لي :- ولا يهمش ، ما با اتحنى الا بعد ما تتحني 

أنا :- ويش خلتش تتحني ولا لا 
يدتي :- تقول ما بتفتح بوزك ، عودنا على اللقافه يعني 
أنا :- خلاص خلاص <<<<بعد ويش ...بعد ما زفتك ههههههههه

يدتي :- يوم يا العرس لبست بخنقي وعطتني أمي كيس ورحت اليها وقعدت وياها وسولفنا لين ( وقاطعتها )
أنا :- بس سؤال أماه بس سؤال ..........
يدتي :- ابو طبيع ما ييوز عن طبعه ، ويش تبغى بعد 
أنا :- قبل كم ليله يحنوا العروس 
يدتي :- يحنوها يا محفوظ السلامه قبل ليلتين لو فلاف 

أنا :- خلاص أماه ما بسأل شي فاني 
يدتي:- بنشوف ......( يبين من خرخاش السعف )<<<<<تعرفوا ويش معناها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يدتي :- ذيك الليلة قعدنا زي ما قلت الك ويوم قالوا النسوان يالله يا وقت التحني ، قالت اليهم خويتي ماني متحنيه الا أول شي تحنوا ........... 
قالت اليها أمها :- خلاص خلاص بتتحنوا يميع 
قالت خويتي :- أيه لانها شارطه عليي 
أمها :- والنعم ابكم الله يخليكم الى بعض 

وبعدين لبسوها داك الفوب العجمي ، أخصر على قهواجي وفيه الزري من كل مكان تقول خويتي 
هذا الفوب يايبينه من الهند 
 وبعدين دخلوا عليها المحنيات وحطوا  تحت ارايلها مخدتين وعند ظهرها مخدتين وحطوا ليي مفلاتها 
وقاموا يحنوها ويحنوني وياها ، وأول شي النحيسين ما رضيوا يحنوني الا طرق واحد 
ما شفتها الا بتقوم وقالت اليهم شوفوا اذا بتحنوها طرق واحد أني بعد طرق واحد ، شوفوا أني زيها مو هيه زيي حتى استغربوا من كلامها ............

بعد شوي حست أم العروسه ان فيه وحده نظرت بتها قامت يابت الشبه وشببتها وشببتني وياها 

يدتي :- أدري أدري قلت الك ما يحتاج تسئل 

عندها صار ويهي أحمر  وأخضر وأزرق من الفشيله 

يدتي :- ويش فيك ....وقامت تضحك عليي ههههههههههه

يدتي :- في ليلة الحنا  وقبل ما تيي العروس تتحنى تقول :-
*أمي تناديني* *تبغي تحنيني**في غضارة الصيني**صيني على صيني**يارب تهديني**وأمي تناديني**تبغى تحنيني**دشت إغريفتها ( يعني أم العروش دخلت غرفتها )**تسحي قصيصتها ( يعني تمشط شعرها )**تغمض إعديوتها( تغمض :- يعني :-.........اللي يعرف* *ي**قول ) يالله هذا سؤال جاوبوا عليه**وأمي تناديني**يارب تهديني**يدتي :- بعدين تدخل العروس وتتحنى* *أنا :- عيل حنوش طرقين* *يدتي:- خرخش السعف* *أنا :- ويش  نسوي خرخشنا* *يدتي :- أيه حنوني طرقين وغصبن عنهم بعد* *أنا :- وعودتي بيتكم ذيك الليلة* *يدتي :- ويش أعود ...وأنا محنية ...تبغاه يتفتف الحنا ، لا والله نمت عندهم والصبح يابوا* *اليدوع وحطوه الينا وقمنا غسلنا الحنا وصلينا على محمد وآل محمد وأكلنا داك اليدوع* *أنا :- ويش يابوا اليكم ؟؟**يدتي :- يابوا كبده وبيش عيون وبيض شكشوكه ويابوا ديك الحليبه اللي ترد الروح* *و**و**و**طق طق طق طق طق* *دخل علينا الوالدة الكريمه* *فسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح* *عندما طلع الصباح* *ان شاء الله عجبتكم*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا والله بخيوة ابو زين
هلا بابو السوالف الحليوة
والسوالف اللي  ماتخلص وماتنمل
بس يبي الي اقراها قبل لاانام تصلح الى قصه قبل النوم
ولو ادري عنها كان قريتها قبل البارح لان النوم عايفني
قاكيد بقراها ومع هلوستي مع املوة بنخمد وفي سابع نومه بس يلا اخرى مرة

والله الله على عصير الطماطم  ذكرتني بجدتي الله يرحمها 
على قولتها شربها المفضل ويرجع الدم لان لونه زي لون الدم
ويخلي خدودها حمررررا

اما موال الحنا الى الحين امي تقوله اذا عرس واحد من اخواني وتحنينا تجي وتقولها
ومع كم دعوة لنا عشان الفكه منا اللي يقول قاعدين على قلبها <<ربي يسلمها ويحفظها من كل شر

وتغمض اعديوتها موب هذا سؤالك عندي فضول شنو يعني
بس اتوقع تكحل عيونها بما انه فيه تسحي وتدش اغريفتها

والله يرحم يدتك ويغمدها بروح رحمته ويسكنها فسيح جنته
والله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل شر وكل عين
وتعيش وتجيب لنا اشياء حلوة زي سوالف يدتك<<هالكلمه علقت بلساني الحين شنو يفكني من لسان خواتي اذا رحنا الى جدتي وسلمت عليها
خوب هاللسان زي الكناسه كل شي يلقطه وصار كلامي اعوج على عدل على مدري كيف

في انتظار سوالف جديده

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويلي هوا هههههههههههههههههههه بعد هههههههه
 يبين من خرخاش السعف 
ههههه وشو معنها  :weird:  هههه
ويلي على الأناشيد كل مااسمعهم اتذكر يدتي وزمان
والأنشودة مرة حلوة كنت اتذكر منها هالمقطعين
*تبغي تحنيني*
*في غضارة الصيني*
*صيني على صيني*
أما زمن عدل ياريتنا نرجع الوقت احين حتى الصديق يتمنى لصديقة شر :walla:  
والله يرحم يدتك ويغمدها بروح رحمته ويسكنها فسيح جنته
والله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل شر وكل عين
وتعيش وتجيب لنا اشياء حلوة زي سوالف يدتك
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلوة القصة ...مع صديقتها ,,,*

*الله يرحمها برحمته ...*

*والله يطول بعمرك وتحكيهم لاولادك واحفادك ,,*

*الله يعطيك العافية ..*

*تقبل تحيتي ..*

----------


## مياس

بسم الله
يسلمووووووووووووووو هالإيدين خيووو :ongue:  

 



> "تغمض إعديوتها( تغمض :- يعني :-.........اللي يعرف
> يقول ) يالله هذا سؤال جاوبوا عليه"





 



تغمض : تقهر - تغيظ - تبط جبد "كبد"  :lol: 
إعديوتها : عدوتها -ضد صديقتها -بينهما عداوه :bleh:  


يعني تدخل غرفتها وتمشط شعرها لكي تقهر أعدائها
ها شرايكم في التفسير الـ :kaseh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم اخوي الكريم

سوالف ما تنمل حلوة مرة 

والله يرحم زوجة الوالد كانت كل اتقول هالنشيدة الحلوة

الله يرحم ايام زمان

والله يرحم جدتك برحمته الواسعة

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*ههههههههههههه*

*حركات*


*ما شاء الله  سواف صراحه كل ما جى ليها تحلوا*

*زين صاحبة جدتك تدري انها بتعرس ومن بتاخد*


*عمتي على صغر سنها إلا انها تزوجت مثل الاولين*

*ما تدري انها بتتزوج ولا تدري من بتاخذ*

*لا وهي في ذيك الايام صغيرة وتشونه وحليوه ......<<< قامت تمدح عمتها*

*ورجلها ضخم  بزياده*

*فعاد ليله عرسهم قامت وقايع* 

*وحرب داحس والغبراء*
*والصياح ولنياح*

*وعلى ما اذكر انها قالت هرته ضرب*

*لانها اصلا ما تدري ان هذا رجلها  ههههههههه*


*يسلمووووو* 


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي دمعةالأحزان ومرحبا 
هلا والله بخيوة ابو زين

هلا بابو السوالف الحليوة
والسوالف اللي ماتخلص وماتنمل
بس يبي الي اقراها قبل لاانام تصلح الى قصه قبل النوم
ولو ادري عنها كان قريتها قبل البارح لان النوم عايفني
قاكيد بقراها ومع هلوستي مع املوة بنخمد وفي سابع نومه بس يلا اخرى مرة

اهلاً بيش وبطلتش الراااائعه خيتي 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

خلاص خيت يبنسويها كتاب علشان اللي ما يجيه نوم
يقروا له حزاوي وبعدها في سااابع نومه ههههههه 
والله الله على عصير الطماطم ذكرتني بجدتي الله يرحمها 
على قولتها شربها المفضل ويرجع الدم لان لونه زي لون الدم
ويخلي خدودها حمررررا

اي والله خيتي لونه زي الدم ههههههه
وبصراحه الى الحين كل الشياب عندهم 
اعتقاد في شراب الطماط انه يرجع الدم 
ويخلي الخدود حمراء هههههههههه
 
اما موال الحنا الى الحين امي تقوله اذا عرس واحد من اخواني وتحنينا تجي وتقولها
ومع كم دعوة لنا عشان الفكه منا اللي يقول قاعدين على قلبها <<ربي يسلمها ويحفظها من كل شر

الموال هذا منتشر صحيح بس الحين خيتي 
ابتعدوا بعض الناس عن هالحاجات التراثيه وما يتذكروها الا
وقت بيعرسوا بس ولا بعدين نوووووووم عميق عن التراث 
الله يسلم الوالده ويجيب اليكم أولاد الحلال اللي يسعدوكم 
وان شاء الله تسعد وياكم الوالده الكريمه  
وتغمض اعديوتها موب هذا سؤالك عندي فضول شنو يعني
بس اتوقع تكحل عيونها بما انه فيه تسحي وتدش اغريفتها

لا لا لا خطأ رونق  :toung: 
الجواب في رد خيتي مياس 
الظاهر خبيره في التراث ؟؟ 
والله يرحم يدتك ويغمدها بروح رحمته ويسكنها فسيح جنته
والله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل شر وكل عين

الله يسلمش ان شاء الله 

وتعيش وتجيب لنا اشياء حلوة زي سوالف يدتك<<هالكلمه علقت بلساني الحين شنو يفكني من لسان خواتي اذا رحنا الى جدتي وسلمت عليها
خوب هاللسان زي الكناسه كل شي يلقطه وصار كلامي اعوج على عدل على مدري كيف
الله يسلمش ويعافيش يااارب 
حلووووه كلمة يدتي ويش فيها هههه
بس اذا رحتي الى يدتش لا تنسي 
تأخذي اليها عصير طماط وخصوصاً V8
اله سحر غريب عليهم ما أدري كيف  


في انتظار سوالف جديده

ان شاء الله على الذاكره وادعوا الي أشوف أوراقي الضاااايعه 

تقبلي خالص التحيات 
على التواجد اللطيف

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي الأمل البعيد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ويلي هوا هههههههههههههههههههه بعد هههههههه
يبين من خرخاش السعف 
ههههه وشو معنها  :weird:  هههه
معناها يعني :- بنشوف اذا صدق بتسكت ولا لا 
يعني لول في النخيل اذا قالوا لواحد لا تتحرك وقال انزين 
اذا تحرك ينسمع السعف و( يخرخش ) هههههههه

ويلي على الأناشيد كل مااسمعهم اتذكر يدتي وزمان
والأنشودة مرة حلوة كنت اتذكر منها هالمقطعين
*تبغي تحنيني*
*في غضارة الصيني*
*صيني على صيني*
أما زمن عدل ياريتنا نرجع الوقت احين حتى الصديق يتمنى لصديقة شر :walla:  
أي والله خيتي الله على زمان أول 
الحين الواحد يالله يالله يعرف اله صديق
يكون مثل الأخو ولا أكثر هالصداقات مصالح 
ولا زي ما قلتي أحين الصديق يتمنى لصديقه الشر 

والله يرحم يدتك ويغمدها بروح رحمته ويسكنها فسيح جنته
والله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل شر وكل عين
وتعيش وتجيب لنا اشياء حلوة زي سوالف يدتك
تحياتي
الله يرحمها كانت أيام حلوه وياها 
والله يسلمش ويعافيش 
خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *حلوة القصة ...مع صديقتها ,,,*
> 
> *الله يرحمها برحمته ...* 
> *والله يطول بعمرك وتحكيهم لاولادك واحفادك ,,* 
> *الله يعطيك العافية ..* 
> 
> *تقبل تحيتي ..*



خيت يشذى الزهراء حياش الله 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي  ومرورش هو الحلو 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> بسم الله
> 
> يسلمووووووووووووووو هالإيدين خيووو 
> تغمض : تقهر - تغيظ - تبط جبد "كبد" 
> 
> إعديوتها : عدوتها -ضد صديقتها -بينهما عداوه 
> 
> يعني تدخل غرفتها وتمشط شعرها لكي تقهر أعدائها
> 
> ها شرايكم في التفسير الـ



الله يسلمش خيتي مياس ويعافيش 

لا لا أكيد خبيره في التراث ........صح ؟؟ ههههههههه

تفسير كشووووووووخي 

أحلى من التفسير اللي كنت با أحطه هههههههههههه :toung: 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> تسلم اخوي الكريم
> 
> سوالف ما تنمل حلوة مرة 
> 
> والله يرحم زوجة الوالد كانت كل اتقول هالنشيدة الحلوة
> 
> الله يرحم ايام زمان
> 
> والله يرحم جدتك برحمته الواسعة



خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 
أي والله ما تنمل أبد سوالفهم الحلوه 
الله يرحمهم برحمته ويحشرهم مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

تحياتي

----------


## Princess

هلا والله هلا.. اليووم قبل النوووم بقرى شوويه... ونااسه نزلت سالفه جديده..
رحمة الله عليش يا يدة خينا.. واسعد الله ولدش على هالسوالف الزينه  :bigsmile: .
وناسه حنا. :nuts: . وطرق  وطرقين وطراقات  :toung:  .. هيهي تحنيت طرقين لين قلت بس.. ونخوف به الصبيان.. نفرد ايادينا وهو احمرررر ووراهم نخووفهم: اووووه  :clap:  
وهم مرااكض : ويييييييييع 
ههههههههه :deh: هههههههههه

 وتالي  كبرنا و صرنا نتحمق ونصيح. :closedeyes: . تلعبوا علينا. ما نبغى هالبقعه نبغى نقش .. :wink: . هههههههه ونااسه لكن..
ضحكتني سالفة خوية  يدتك.. هههههههه ...
اجل رايحه الملعم شاقة البووز شبرين ونص .. الا لا بعد تضحك على قولة يدتك..
ــ  ويش فيش..؟؟؟
ــ باعرس  
ولااا بعد..
قال لي ابويي
ههههههههههههههههههه ويلي .. ولا يتكلمو في الحنا على طول وبتحنى وياش..
والله حليوين وعلى النيات. :embarrest: . والله سوالفهم سوالف ..




> .....( يبين من خرخاش السعف)





ممممم يتراوالي لأن لول كل شي بالسعف عشيشهم فمن احد بيدخل العشه والا اي حركه
يخرخش السعف ويعطي تنبيه .. فمن تسأل انت كنك خرخشت السعف وتليقفت على قولتها
ههههههه رب لقافة نافعه..  :cool: 





> وتغمض عديوتها..





فهمتها انها تغمض عين عدوتها عن الحسد.. بس طلع كلام خيتي مياس الأصح..


هههههههههههه :deh: ههههههههه خيي غربل الله ابليسك
سااااعه افكر .. ياربي يعنو لول عندهم هالحاجه  :huuh: .؟؟؟
. ياكلو شي اسمه كذا. :weird: . ياربي ويش يطلع..؟؟؟




> يابوا كبده وبيش عيون وبيض شكشوكه ويابوا ديك الحليبه اللي ترد الروح



بيش هههه :deh: ههههه ... تالي عرفت انها بيض عيون << ما عليك منها تتعيلف . :bleh: . بعد تدرس حاسب ولا تدل مكان الحروف وتحكم على صبعك انه
طاح بالغلط من ض الى ش .. مشكله .. عجييب صدق نحيسه اميرووه  :shiny:  
يعطيك الف عافيه خيي عالسوالف الحلوه
ولا عدمنها جهودك يارب
ودوم قرقري وهدرتي بهالصفحه.. 
ما برووح بعيد   :wink:  
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيت يسحر القوافي مرحبتين 

*ههههههههههههه*

*حركات* 

*ما شاء الله سوالف صراحه كل ما جى ليها تحلوا*
تحلى السوالف بوجودكم خيتي سحر  
*زين صاحبة جدتك تدري انها بتعرس ومن بتاخد*

أشوا عندهم ديموقراطيه شوي هههههههه 
*عمتي على صغر سنها إلا انها تزوجت مثل الاولين* 
*ما تدري انها بتتزوج ولا تدري من بتاخذ* 
*لا وهي في ذيك الايام صغيرة وتشونه وحليوه ......<<< قامت تمدح عمتها* 
*ورجلها ضخم بزياده*

هذا الحال ذيك الأيام ما يشوفوا الا ملبسينها عبايتها 
ويقولوا اليها يالله الخميس الياي ملكتش
أيه هالله هالله بالتمدح هههههههه 
*فعاد ليله عرسهم قامت وقايع*  
*وحرب داحس والغبراء*
*والصياح ولنياح* 
*وعلى ما اذكر انها قالت هرته ضرب* 
*لانها اصلا ما تدري ان هذا رجلها ههههههههه*
هههههههههه الله يغربل ابليسش 
حلوه حرب داحس والغبراء هههههه 

*يسلمووووو*  


*دمتــ بود*

الله يسلمش ويعافيش ان شاء الله 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## روائع القصص

:bigsmile: 
[ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ] 
الله يرحمــها ويرحم جميع المؤمنين 
يسلموووحيي على الموضوع

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 بالصلاة على النبي وآل النبي  صلى الله عليه وآله 

اليوم ذكرت اليكم سالفة من عند يدتي المرحومه 

هذا يا طويلين العمر ومحفوظين السلامه 

دخلت على يدتي الله يرحمها  ولقيتها قاعده وفي ايدها 

ياهل صغيرون 

أنا :- السلام عليكووووووووم 
يدتي :- ( بصوت خفيف ) عليكوووووووووم السلام اششششششششش
خل الياهل ينام لا تقعده 

أنا :- ان شاء الله أماه 

وقمت أراقب اللي تسويه وقلت با أسألها بعد ما تطلع من الدار 
وبعد شوي طلعت يدتي وعلى طول قلت اليها تعالي 
باأسئلش 

يدتي :- ان شاء الله بس با أروح --- الأدب - <<<تعرفوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ورحت البقاله وشريت اليها ( عرنجوز) وعرانص  <<<تعرفوووهم ؟؟؟

ورجعت الا يدتي قاعده تحارسني 
يدتي :- هاه وين رحت 
أنا :- رحت الدكان 
يدتي :- رحت الدكان ، أني قلت هذا أكيد يلعب عليي قال با أييش وطار ويا صدقانه 
أنا :- لا أماه ، ودانا شريت الش عرنجوز وعرانص ......تفضلي أماه 
وأخذتهم وحطتهم في مخباها 

أنا:- أماه اليوم أنا جاهز بأوراقي 
يدتي :- ويش تبغى تسأل عنه اليوم 
أنا :- ويش أبغى أسئل ، أبغى أسألش عن اللي كنتي تقوليه للياهل في الحجره 
يدتي :- اييييه ، هذا يا ..........يا ولد ........... زي ما تعرف عني أني ما الله رزقني بأولاد 

وكل ما جاني ولد ربك اختاره 
أنا :- أدري أماه ، الله يرحمهم ان شاء الله 
يدتي :- بس الحمد لله الله رزقني ببنات الله يخليهم وولاد بناتي أرحم عليي من الزمن 
أنا :- الله يسلمش ويعافيش أماه وتعيشي وتشوفي ولادهم وولاد ولادهم بعد 
( وعاشت يدتي حتى شافت ولاد ولا بناتها والحمد لله ) 

يدتي :- الله يسلمكم ويخليكم لأبهاتكم وأميماتكم يالله 

أنا :- الله يعافيش ان شاء الله ، والحين ابغى أعرف ويش كنتي تسوي ويا .......ولد..........
أو لول كيفه تنوموا اليهال 
يدتي :- أني با أقول الك شويه منه وشويه مناك زين 
أنا :- زين 
يدتي :- لول اذا المره قربت ولادتها نقعد نسهر كل وقت على وحده وبعض الاوقات ننام كلنا وما نقعد الا المره بس يبغى اليها قطاع السر فنروح ننادي على أم ...... الله يرحمها وهي اللي تقطع السر  
أنا:- يعني ما تروحوا الدختور 
يدتي :- لا دختور ولا سبيتار ، حلاة الفوب رقعته منه وفيه ويش لينا بسبيتار تالي يقصوا بطنها ورقعها وياهم 
بدل الأربعين تقعد المره سنتين وبعدها ما تطيب
أنا :- الله يعين ، وتالي أماه
يدتي :-  وقبل ما تولد المره يجهزوا اليها أغراضها ، فيروحوا يشتروا اليها طاقة أبوعابد ويطرزوها اليها قماطات 
ويشتروا اليها - منز- ويعدلوا كرفايتها  وحاجات وايد يسووها 
أنا :- يعني يجهزوها كأنها بتعرس 
يدتي :- ايه كأنها بتعرس ، وبس تولد يسووا اليها خبيصه علشان تتقوى 
أنا:- والريال 
يدتي :- الريال يسووا اليهم عزيمه ...عاد هذا اللي عنده ولا الناس لول يا ولدي ما عنهم والخير بالموجود 
أنا :- وتالي 
يدتي :- وتالي تعرف بعد يجوا الناس يهنوا ويباركوا 
أنا :- زين أماه ، وبا أسألش عن اللي قلتيه لـ.....ولد .........وهالنشيده اللي قلتيها 
يدتي :- ان شاء الله يايتنك في الكلام ، لول اذا الياهل بينيموه يا خذوه ويقمطوه ويدخلوا وياه الحجره 

وتقعد أمه تقول اله هالنشيده على قولتك :- 

وليدي نام نومه هنيه *********نومة الغزلان في البريه 
وليدي نام طيب الله نومه ****وعدو وليدي ما يتهنى في نومه 
له الرزق مقسوم والغبن زام ****وليدي نام وله رب ما ينام 
يحفظه موسى وعيسى ****ومحمد وعلي عليه السلام 

وتقعد المره تردد هالشي الين ينام الياهل 

أنا :- زين يمه واذا قعد الياهل بعد يقولوا اله شي 
يدتي:- أكيد يقولوا اله شي 
أنا :- ويش يقولوا اله 
يدتي :- يقولوا اله هالنشيده على قولتك :-
صباحك صباحي 
بالورد واللقاحي 
صباحك صباحين 
صباح الكحل في العين 
صباح يطرد الفقر 
صباح يوفي الدين 
صباح قال يا يمه 
قريت اليوم جزئين 


أنا :- الله حلو اللي قلتين يمه اليوم وبس اييب الى ولد با أنومه زي كده 
يدتي :- أيه الله يرزقك ان شاء الله وتتذكر وتنومه زي كده ، مو زي الحين يحطوا في بوزه هالسهايه 
ويالله انخمد 

أنا :- لا والله أماه  ان شاء الله با أسوي زي اللي قلتي 

يدتي :- ان شاء الله 

أنا :- زين أماه واليهال اللي ما يناموا ويش تسووا اليهم ؟؟؟؟

يدتي :- ويش نسوي اليهم ..............


وطق طق طق ......طرق أحدهم الباب 

وانقطع الكلام ....وجاء زوار الى يدتي 

وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح 
عندما طلع الصباح 

وانتظروا ويش يسووا الى اليهال اللي ما يناموا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم يا بو زين عالسوالف الحلوة
والأناشيد الأحلى 
بس تعال نيمت اولادك كدا ولا؟؟؟؟؟
ترى وعد الحر دين ها ها
والله يرحم حبابتك ويسكنها فسيح جناته

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وااااااااو عدل وربي ماني ماني ابي انام في حضن جدتي 
مشتاقه ليها 
والأناشيد الحلوة مرة 
صباحك صباحي 
بالورد واللقاحي 
صباحك صباحين 
صباح الكحل في العين 
صباح يطرد الفقر 
صباح يوفي الدين 
صباح قال يا يمه 
قريت اليوم جزئين 
هالأنشودة اقولها لأخوي حمود يستانس عليها ههههه
مرة حلوة السوالف عجبتني 
يسلمووو ابو زين 
الله لايحرمنا من جديدك
والله يرحم جدتك ويسكنها فسيح جناته
تحياتي

----------


## سيناريو

> أنا:- أماه اليوم أنا جاهز بأوراقي





 صحفي من يوم كنت صغير ماشاء الله ويش حصلت أوراقك الضايعه؟؟ 
زين الحمد لله حتى لوماحصلتها مالينا شغل تعصر مخك وتطلع لينا سوالف يدتك غصب :bigsmile: 





> لا دختور ولا سبيتار



لحظة بالراء ولا باللام  يعني من هوسبيتل الكلمة الإنجليزيه
 فالمفروض تصير سبيتال>>> اتسوي روحها تفهم 





> له الرزق مقسوم والغبن زام



خخخ مافهمتها




> الله حلو اللي قلتين يمه اليوم وبس اييب الى ولد با أنومه زي كده



أعتررررررف نيمت زين كده لو كدااااك خخخخخ
سوالف يدتك حلووووه مررررره اخوي أبو زين 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
وتر اني أنتظر هاليهال هذولين اللي مايناموا ومفققين عواينهم للفجر  :weird: واااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااء
وشو الحل وياهم؟؟؟

----------


## واحد فاضي

> تسلم يا بو زين عالسوالف الحلوة
> والأناشيد الأحلى 
> بس تعال نيمت اولادك كدا ولا؟؟؟؟؟
> ترى وعد الحر دين ها ها
> والله يرحم حبابتك ويسكنها فسيح جناته



الله يسلمش خيتي عفاف الهدى 
أكييييييييييد الحجي زين لازم نسوي له كذا ....الوعد وعد 

الله يسلمش وجزاش الله كل خير يااااارب

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي الأمل البعيد
وااااااااو عدل وربي ماني ماني ابي انام في حضن جدتي 

مشتاقه ليها 
الله يسلمها اليكم وتنيم ولادكم في حضنها ان شاء الله
والأناشيد الحلوة مرة 
صباحك صباحي 
بالورد واللقاحي 
صباحك صباحين 
صباح الكحل في العين 
صباح يطرد الفقر 
صباح يوفي الدين 
صباح قال يا يمه 
قريت اليوم جزئين 
هالأنشودة اقولها لأخوي حمود يستانس عليها ههههه
خلاص بعد شوي با أحط بعد بعض الاناشيد غيرها وهي حلوه بعد ويستااااهل حموووودي 
مرة حلوة السوالف عجبتني 
يسلمووو ابو زين 
الله لايحرمنا من جديدك
والله يرحم جدتك ويسكنها فسيح جناته
تحياتي
الله يسلمش خيتي ويرحم والديش خيتي 
تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي سيناريو 
صحفي من يوم كنت صغير ماشاء الله ويش حصلت أوراقك الضايعه؟؟ 
لا والله الى الحين بعد ما حصلتهم 
إدعوا لي أن شاء الله أشوفهم 
زين الحمد لله حتى لوماحصلتها مالينا شغل تعصر مخك وتطلع لينا سوالف يدتك غصب :bigsmile: 
ما يهمش خيتي نعصر المخ عصار 
ونجيب اليكم سوالفها الحلوه ان شاء الله 

لحظة بالراء ولا باللام يعني من هوسبيتل الكلمة الإنجليزيه
فالمفروض تصير سبيتال>>> اتسوي روحها تفهم 
ههههههههههه
خلاص عربوها قبلش الشياب 
وصارت سبيتاااااررررر
(له الرزق مقسوم والغبن زام )
خخخ مافهمتها
يعني ان شاء الله رزقه مكتوب ومقسوم والغبن يعني الحسد والكره والبغض يروح عنه 
ان شاء الله عرفتي المعنى الحين خيه

أعتررررررف نيمت زين كده لو كدااااك خخخخخ
نيمته بالطريقتين 
والحين من أوديه الى الوالده تنيمه 
زي يدتي الله يرحمها 

سوالف يدتك حلووووه مررررره اخوي أبو زين 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
تواجدكم هو الحلو خيتي 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش 
وتر اني أنتظر هاليهال هذولين اللي مايناموا ومفققين عواينهم للفجر  :weird: واااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااء
وشو الحل وياهم؟؟؟
بعد شوي بتشوفي ويش الحل ؟؟؟؟
بس مو تسوي كده هههههه

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم بنييب اليكم سالفة اليهال اللي ما ينامو وويش يسوو اليهم 

من أولها بالصلاة على النبي وآل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله 

وأنا في يوم من أيام الله الكفيره دخلت على المرحومه يدتي في حجرتها في بيت أبويي بعد فلافة أيام من علمتني كيفه ينيموا اليهال 
وأول ما دخلت عليها .......
يدتي :- عليكم السلام 
أنا :- السلام عليكم 

يدتي :- ويش هالخواهر اليوم 
أنا :- أي والله اليوم خواهر ، ويش تنامي الليلة على الصدح 
يدتي :- يالله روح وخم شوي من الصدح اليي وافرش منامي هناك ...بس شوف من غبشة الغباش تقعدني 
أنا :- ان شاء الله يمه ، الحين باروح 
يدتي :- قبل لا تروح روح ييبي الي تبلة ماي بابل حلقي 
ورحت يبت اليها تبلة ماي وعطيتها وياه 
وقعدت 
يدتي :- ويش ما بروح تسوي اللي قلت الك وياه 
أن :- ان شاء الله أماه بعد شوي 
يدتي :- والله شكلنا زي داك 
أنا :- منهوه 
يدتي :- مفلاة ذاك ...اتكل عويس على مويس وضاعت البقره 
أنا :- لا  أماه باروح والش ما تنامي الليله الا فوق الصدح 
يدتي :- بنشوف 
أنا :- زين الحين أماه 
يدتي :- ( حست اني با أسئلها ) قول لا تستحي قول
أنا :- قبل فلافة أيام قلتي لي كيفه ينيموا اليهال ، أبغى الحين اليهال اللي ما ينامو ويش تسووا اليهم 
يدتي :- ايه ، يعني تبغى تكتب ، بس شوف اذا ما نمت الليلة فوق الصدح ما با أقول لك شي 
أنا :- ان شاء الله أماه ، تامري أمر 
يدتي :- هذا يا ....يا ولد......
بالصلاة على النبي وآل النبي عليه الصلاة وعليه السلام 
أنا :- اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
يدتي :- اليهال اذا أمهاتهم تعبوا وياهم ولا ناموا يقوموا يصكوا الدرايش والباب علشان ما يدخل ضوا أبداً ، وبعدين يقولوا اليهم 
أول شي يقولوا اليهم 
نيووووووو نيوووووووووو
روح تت ( الى السنور يعني )
وتالي يقولوا له 
يا سنور تت يا سنور تت .....ما عندنا بت ...
ما عندنا الا (فطوووم ) تصيح وتسكت ....
يا سنور تت يا سنور تت .....ما عندنا بت ...
وتقولها كم مره وتخفف من صوتها شوي شوي 

أنا :- زين اذا ما نام ؟؟؟
يدتي :- يعني اا صار لوتي ، اذا قامت أمه عنه يقعد ويصيح 
تفور مرارة أمه وتقول اله 
عوووووووو عووووووو
بيي اليني وياخذك 

لا لا يني لا تيي وتاخذه بينام 

روح روح داهوه بينام 

خلاص روح 
وتقوم تهز منزه أول شي بقوه وبعدين شوي شوي 
لحد ما ينام 
أنا :- واذا ما نام ؟؟؟
يدتي :- نايبه تصقعه ، ماليها الا أم الخضر والليف 
وتقوم تحرك الشرشف اللي على الدريشه وهي 
تقول اله أم الخضر والليف لا تاخذيك داهوه بينام 
نام نام لا تييك أم الخضر والليف 
وتالي بعد تييب ويا أم الخضر والليف 
الدعيدع ( خصوصاً اذا الياهل تبغاه أمه ينام في الليل )

تقول اله دعيدع عووووووووووو نيو 
نيوووووووو
الدعيدع خلاص اني با أروح عنك وبا خلي الدعيدع ياخذك الحين ولا با أخليه ياخذني وياك روح اله لحالك 
واذا ما نام تقوم وتحمله أمه على أيدها 
وتعود تقول اله كلام حليو 

وتهوده على أيدها 

أنا:- واذا مانام 

يدتي :- ( وقد ضحكت ):- صاقعه تصقعه هذا يطلع يني 
ولازم يشببوه هههههههههه

أنا :- كل هذا يسووه في الياهل 
يدتي :- وهوه قليل اللي يسويه في أمه 

وكنت با أكمل ويا يدتي الا أنه ..........

يدتي :- خلاص اليوم قوم افرش لي مرقدي فوق الصدح يالله 
أنا :- انشاء الله أماه 
وخرجت وسويت اللي أمرتني به 

وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح 
عندما طلع الصباح 

وغداً لنا لقاء جديد إن شاء الله 

تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ههههههههههههههه
يا سنور تت يا سنور تت .....ما عندنا بت ...
ما عندنا الا (فطوووم ) تصيح وتسكت ....
اي والله هاذلين الأناشيد يسكتوا الجهال اختي فاطمة كنا نسكتها بدي الأنشودة لين حفظتها >> مستانسة الأنسة الأخت فيها اسمها

وايضا هناك اناشيد تنقال للأطفال اذا صاحوا ولاسكتواا
مثل : جفاخة 
جفاخة للبابا ثم تصفق بيدها والطفل يقلدها وهو يقول بابا
ثم تقول جفاخة للماما ثم تصفق بيدها والطفل يقلدها وهو يقول ماما
جفاخة لولدي الزين
جفاخة لنور العين
وهو يردد : جفاخة جفاخة
ولجدو الزين جفاخة 
جفاخة .. جفاخة
وللحبابة الحبوبة 
جفاخة جفاخة
وهكذا مع انتهاء كل مقطع تصفق الام والطفل كذلك وهو يردد جفاخة جفاخة

مو كأني هالأيام زايد عندي انفلونزا  القرقر 
هههه
يسلمو خي ابو زين على الجزء >> قصة هي خخخ
ماقصرت 
والله يرحم جدتك ويسكنها فسيح جناته
تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أوووه ابو زين الله يذكرك بالخير 

لول تحول حبيبي ايام حلووة والله 

تدري حبيبي وانا عمري يمكن 9 او عشر او حتى ثمان كنت العبها 

والله ان شي بس نسيت شي يالغالي 

اللعبه كنا نلعبها ونسوي روحنا عميان يعني ما نشوف يعني مغمضين والي يفتح يرد يعيد من جديد 

ذكريات 

(( ذكرتني بسالفة ابي لقمه ماكنت اسمعها كذا وانا اخوك شوف كيف سمعتها ))

 حمامه نودي نودي 
سلمي على سيودي 
سيودي راح المكه 
يجيب ثوب العكه 
ويحطه في صندوقي 
صندوقي ماله مفتاح 
والمفتاح عند الحداد 
والحداد يبفى فلووس
والفلوس من عند العروس
والعروس تبغى رجل 
والرجل يبغى عيال 
والعيال يبون حليب 
والحليب عند البقر 
والبقر يبون حشيش 
والحشيش فوق الجبل 
والجبل يبغى مطر 
والمطر من عند الله 
سلمك الله ياعبدالله 

كذا سمعتها والله اخوك 

اسف على المذاخله انشالله تكون مشاركه خفيفه عليك 

عساك على القوة يارب 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي الأمل البعيد حيااااش الله 
ههههههههههههههه
يا سنور تت يا سنور تت .....ما عندنا بت ...
ما عندنا الا (فطوووم ) تصيح وتسكت ....
اي والله هاذلين الأناشيد يسكتوا الجهال اختي فاطمة كنا نسكتها بدي الأنشودة لين حفظتها >> مستانسة الأنسة الأخت فيها اسمها
هههههههههه حلوه يعني يبنا إسم الأخت 
الله يحفظها ان شاء الله وتتربى في عزكم 
بس لا تقولوا اليها عووووووووو هههههههه 
وايضا هناك اناشيد تنقال للأطفال اذا صاحوا ولاسكتواا
فيه واااااااااايد خيتي وان شاء الله بين فترة وفترة نييب غيرهم ان شاء الله 

مثل : جفاخة 
جفاخة للبابا ثم تصفق بيدها والطفل يقلدها وهو يقول بابا
ثم تقول جفاخة للماما ثم تصفق بيدها والطفل يقلدها وهو يقول ماما
جفاخة لولدي الزين
جفاخة لنور العين
وهو يردد : جفاخة جفاخة
ولجدو الزين جفاخة 
جفاخة .. جفاخة
وللحبابة الحبوبة 
جفاخة جفاخة
وهكذا مع انتهاء كل مقطع تصفق الام والطفل كذلك وهو يردد جفاخة جفاخة
أي والله حلوووووووووه هالجفاخه 
الله يرحم بالحال 
الحين يعلموا اليهال جفخه بس 
عنقريزي هههههههه
يعني فاااااااااااايف يالله يالحلو 
كل شي طوروه هههههههه 
مو كأني هالأيام زايد عندي انفلونزا القرقر 
هههه
قرقر وااااااااايد حلو خيتي 

يسلمو خي ابو زين على الجزء >> قصة هي خخخ
ماقصرت 
إن شاء الله نييب مقاطع (أجزاء) حلوه في الايام اليايه 
ما يهمش خيتي ، والله دار راسي على الأوراق 
واللاب توب توني مفرمتنه وضاعت من عندي حاجاااات
وااااااايد وان شاء الله أعيد كتابتهم 
إدعوا الينا 
والله يرحم جدتك ويسكنها فسيح جناته

تحياتي
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 

تحياتي للتواجد الرائع منش خيتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

يا هلاااااااا ويا غلااااا بأخونا أمير العاشقين 
أوووه ابو زين الله يذكرك بالخير 

لول تحول حبيبي ايام حلووة والله 
الله يييب الخير فيك ومنك أخوي أمير العاشقين 
تدري حبيبي وانا عمري يمكن 9 او عشر او حتى ثمان كنت العبها 
أيام حلوه والله يا خوي  
والله ان شي بس نسيت شي يالغالي  
اللعبه كنا نلعبها ونسوي روحنا عميان يعني ما نشوف يعني مغمضين والي يفتح يرد يعيد من جديد  
ذكريات 
ذكريات وما أحلاها والله 
ان شاء الله نحافظ على بعض من هالذكريات علشان الزمن على الأقل  
(( ذكرتني بسالفة ابي لقمه ماكنت اسمعها كذا وانا اخوك شوف كيف سمعتها )) 
حمامه نودي نودي 
سلمي على سيودي 
سيودي راح المكه 
يجيب ثوب العكه 
ويحطه في صندوقي 
صندوقي ماله مفتاح 
والمفتاح عند الحداد 
والحداد يبفى فلووس
والفلوس من عند العروس
والعروس تبغى رجل 
والرجل يبغى عيال 
والعيال يبون حليب 
والحليب عند البقر 
والبقر يبون حشيش 
والحشيش فوق الجبل 
والجبل يبغى مطر 
والمطر من عند الله 
سلمك الله ياعبدالله  
كذا سمعتها والله اخوك 
صحيح مزبوووووووط هالشي يالخوي 
وفي ناس يقولوها بعد بالطريقه الثانيه 
وكله يوصل للمعنى 
أهم شي ان هالأناشيد مخلوطه بالطيبه والبساطه  
اسف على المذاخله انشالله تكون مشاركه خفيفه عليك 
نتشرف أخوي بتواجدك الكريم 
خفيفه وزي القشطه  
عساك على القوة يارب  
تحياتي 

أمير العاشقين
اله يقويك ويسلمك أخوي 
تواجدك أخوي على العين والراس

----------


## مــلاك صــفوى

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ** الحمدلله رب العالمين **الرحمن الرحيم **مالك يوم الدين **

*إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين **إهدنا الصراط المستقيم **صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم **غير المغضوب عليهم ***

*ولا الضـالين **)*

*الله يرحمها*


اااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ذكرتوني بيدي الله يرحمة ديمن يقول لينا هدي النشيده الله يرحمة

تسلم اخوي 

ياحليل سوالف يداتنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله هالنشيدة ليما الحين انقولها كل جهالنا الحين حافظينها 

بس نشيدة امي مألفتها على رؤى بنت اخويي

وكل الجهال حافظينها 

رؤى رؤى رؤايا 
يا شيخة الفتايا

زي يسنور تت

حلوين

والله يرحم الجدة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ** الحمدلله رب العالمين **الرحمن الرحيم **مالك يوم الدين **
> 
> *إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين **إهدنا الصراط المستقيم **صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم **غير المغضوب عليهم ***
> 
> *ولا الضـالين **)*
> 
> *الله يرحمها*
> 
> 
> ...



خيتي ملاك صفوى رحم الله والديش 

الله يرحمه ويرحم أموات المؤمنين

سوالف اليدات ما ميش أحلى منها أبد 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> والله هالنشيدة ليما الحين انقولها كل جهالنا الحين حافظينها 
> 
> بس نشيدة امي مألفتها على رؤى بنت اخويي
> 
> وكل الجهال حافظينها 
> 
> رؤى رؤى رؤايا 
> يا شيخة الفتايا
> 
> ...



خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين 
والله حركتات من عند أمش خيتي 

يالله نبغى منها كم حاجه وعارفين ما تقصر  :embarrest: 

حليت دنياش خيتي

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساكم الله بالخير 
وصبحكم الله بالخير بعد

هذا يا محفوظين السلامه 
دخلت على يدتي وهي قاعده تردد حاجه ماعرفتها 
بس من قعدت وياها وحست بي سكتت 
أنا :- أماه ويش تسوي 
يدتي :- عليكم السلام ، عفر ويش يايبنك الحين 
مو انته في المدرسه الحين 
أنا :- أي مدرسه اليوم الخميس 
يدتي:- الخميس ، ما دريت يالله قوم روح ييب الينا خبز خباز
أنا :- الحين ويش خبز خباز قريب الظهر 
با أشوف الش اذا فيه 
يدتي:- شوف بعد اذا فيه تبلة شاي 
أنا :- انزين 
وخرجت وأحضرت لها بعض الشاي وخبزتين 
وبدأت في الأكل وهي تغمس الخبز وتأكله 
وجاء في بالي أسئلها سؤال لكني سكتت تأدباً حتى تنهي أكلها 
وبدأت ادندن ببعض الأشعار بصوت منخفض 
ولم الحظ انها توقفت عن الأكل وبدأت في الإستماع الي الا بعد فترة من الزمن 
وتفاجأت بها وهي تقول لي .......
يدتي :- أيه حافظ الاشعار وتسوي نفسك ما تعرف هااااه 
أنا :- أي حافظ أماه ، كم كلمه وتخب علينا 
يدتي :- كم كلمه ...تلعب عليي هااااه 
أنا :- لا والله أماه بس كم كلمه 
يدتي :- والحين ويش تمبى اليوم 
أنا :- كملي أكلش وبعدين با أسئلش 
يدتي:- على الله 
ورجعت تأكل وخرجت أنا وعندما رجعت اليها 
كانت قد انهت أكلها 
يدتي :- تعال هاك 
أنا :- خير أماه 
يدتي :- خذ هذا بوش ولا روبيه 
أنا :- هذي روبيه ويش تبغي أبها 
يدتي:-حارس شوي با أعطيك خمسة أريل وييب اليي عرانص وسكولا
أنا:- خلا أماه خلي بيزاتش عندش با أييب الش بعد شوي 
يدتي :- جزاك الله خير 
أنا:- أماه ويش هو اللي كنتي تقوليه قبل ما أيي دارش
يدتي :- كنت قاعده اتذكر بتي ....... ويوم العبها 
أنا :- ويش كنتي تقولي ليها 
يدتي :- العبها العاب واااايد بس با أقول لك ويش كنت أقول اليها والي سمعتني أقوله اليوم 
أنا :- يا لله 
يدتي :- أكفر شي العبها في المغرب يعني عقب ما يي أبوها ويقعد وياها شوي كنت أخذها وأخلي أبوها يتعشى وأني العب وياها 
الأول يموها كوعي كوعي 
والحين يسموها زانه زانه 
أنا :- ويش يقولوا فيها 
يدتي :- هذا يا ......يا ولد .......
كانوا يناموا على الظهر وييبوا الياهل ويحطوه على أرايلهم ويقولوا اله 
زانه زانه زانه 
واللقمه في اللقانه 
حسن يا أبو عطيه 
عطاني محيمديه
ورحت أساقي بالما
حلت علي يراده 
يرادة البديعه
خنافرها وسيعه 
وكليبها وراها 
ويلحس من (......)وراها
(.......)وراها حبيب رمان 
من رمان البديعه 
وترفع الياهل الى فوق وتقول اله 
تبغى بوش ولا روبيه 
وفيه ناس تقول اله كوعي كوعي 
وفيه ناس تقول اله كررررش كررررش
وتدلدغه بعدين 
وكل شوي تسوي اله زي هالشكل 
أنا:- ايه ، وانا سمعتها غير 
يدتي :- ايه كل ناس وطريقتهم 
أنا :- يعني ما سمعتيها بشكل فاني 
يدتي :- هذا بعد فيه ناس تقولها 
زانه زانه زانه 
والخير في اللي جانا 
حسن يا أبو عطيه
واعمامته المطويه 
طواها ما طواها
طواها حبيب رمان
من رمان البديعه 
أخذ فوبي وابيعه 
أبيعه بأربع ميه
ياريتني لوميه 
لومية في البستاني 
يقشرها عبدالله 
وياكلها سلماني 
سلماني يا بو جوخه 
يا منطق العدواني 
طلوا اخواني طلوا 
شوفوا البحر حيراني
شوفوا اشراع ابيي
ابيض من القرطاسي
شوفوا اشراع العدوا 
أسود من الطفو

وبعد ناس وايد زادوا فيها ونقصوا وغيروا 
أنا:- اي أماه في كل مكان اليهم حاجه 
يدتي :- كلهم زينين وعليهم بالعافيه 
أنا :- الله يعطيش العافيه أماه 
يدتي :- يالله قوم وييب اليي العراناص والسكولا 
أنا :- ان شاء الله 

وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح 
عندما طلع الصباح 
الحين تعرفوا معنى هالكلمات :
- البوش؟؟
الروبيه ؟؟
العراناص؟؟
السكولا؟؟
تبلة شاي ؟؟
وبعد تعرفوا كلمة :- عرجوز ؟؟؟

أول شي فكروا شوي وبعدين اسئلوا اللي أكبر منكم 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا بخيوة ابو زين
يسلموا على السوالف الحلوة
وخاصه حق اللي ينيموا اليهال
وبطبقهم على بنات اخوي وبشوف لانهم يطيروا العقل اللي عندي اذا بيناموا
واذكر ليله ثاني العيد جابوا الي بنت اخوي جنان انيمها عشان حصل ظرف في بيت عمتي وراحت امها
واذكر جلست طول الليل وانا اخوف فيها بام الخضر والليف والعووووو بس خسارة مااعرف حق فطوم
بس لاحياة لمن تنادي تنام عشر دقايق وتصحى سااعه بس زين جات امها وفكتني منها
بس يبي الي اطبقهم على التوأم السونامي لانهم يخافوا من كل شي :wink:  :wink: 

والربيه والعراناص ومدري شنو امي تقولهم بس نتاسيتهم الحين فلا تخليني انزل واصحيها واسئلها
بس بكرة من غبشه الغباش اذا صحيت انا سالتها وبرد الك خبر
بس العراناص يمكن يكون العصير اذا ماخاب ظني
والربيه الفلوس القريشات الدرؤاهم بس قروش مو  من ورق زي الحين
يسلموا والله يرحم يدتك

----------


## Princess

هههههههه حلو والله مافي زي اليدات حنونات. :embarrest: . اميروه اذا يت تنيم اخوها الصغير طراخ طراخ على ظهره. :evil: . واذا ما نام وقام يصرررخ..
يقوم التكفخ من اميرووه.. .. وتجي امها تصاارخ فيها .. حسبي الله عليش اميرووه منتين تعباااانه فيه..  :mesb: 
واميروه وبكل غضب ونحاسه ترميه من حضنها: ــ قوووم لأمك خلفتك ونسيتك. :suspicious: .. <<< اف مني الله يسامحني بس.. :nosweat: 
هههههه بس ما استحمل اليهال ولا عاد تنويمهم.. مو بعد ادلع واغني .. <<< لا بالله كديتي خير يا ام الستقبل :notrust:  
والا الإنشوده اذا قعد الياهل .. سمعتها من يدتي الله يطول بعمرها تقولها لولاد خالي .. ونااسه مره ..  
ولا بعد يا سنور تت يا سنور تت .....ما عندنا بت ...
ما عندنا الا (فطوووم ) تصيح وتسكت ....
هههههههههه الله يذكرها بالخير اغلى خوياتي قالتها لي ..هي من ديره ثانيه .. واستغربت من هالإنشوده جديده...
وعجبتني... :cool:  
عفر شهيتني بخبز خبااز  :embarrest: , اف جعت وربي .. مع حليب صاخن ايبااا.. وغمس زي يدتك.. ماني ابغى..  :toung: 
,,ولا دعيدع هههههههههه استخدمته براويتي بعد... وزانه بعد استخدمتها.. بس بديرتنا نسميها
كريرو... هههه لكن حطيتها زانه لأن الأغلب اللهجات زانه...  
تسلم خيي ورحمة الله على يدتك... 
والكلمات حسب تخميني ..  :huuh:  
- البوش؟؟
عفر الفلوس معدن قروش..
الروبيه ؟؟
الفلوس اذا صار ورق 
العراناص؟؟
يؤ انانااس اذا ما خاب ظني .. للحين اسمعها من الضبعان
السكولا؟؟
عفر كولا مع زيادة سين .. ههههه
تبلة شاي ؟؟
دلة شاي .. او براد شي مثل ما يسموها ناس ثانيين
عرجوز ؟؟؟
يمكن موز او شي من المكسرات.. خخ ويش جاب لجاب..  
<<< على فكره ردي على قصة الحنى.. اللي قبل هذي القصص .. عفر ما شفته خيووو ... ولا عقبت عليه ,, :shiny: ,
<< ما تخبي شي بقلبها..  :bleh:  
يعطيييك الف مليون عافيه.. 
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حركات* 
> 
> *ما شاء الله سواف صراحه كل ما جى ليها تحلوا* 
> *زين صاحبة جدتك تدري انها بتعرس ومن بتاخد* 
> 
> *عمتي على صغر سنها إلا انها تزوجت مثل الاولين* 
> *ما تدري انها بتتزوج ولا تدري من بتاخذ* 
> ...



*ههههههههه والله حليوة عمتج يوم شبعته ضرب عرفت رجلها كيف عاقبها بعدين ,,,*



*عفوا اخوي ابوزين دخلت في كلام سحر ..*
*ههههههههههههههه
**يا سنور تت يا سنور تت .....ما عندنا بت ...
ما عندنا الا (فطوووم ) تصيح وتسكت ....
*
*حليوة من جدتك الف رحمة عليها ,,,(عجبتني )*

*والله تشهي بعد خبز خباز بس اقول مو كأن اللي يقولوا كذا ام الحمام*

*والا غلطانه ,,خسارة الحين الليل مافي خباز فاتح لازم نشتهي الاكل ,,*

*وخواتي اسمعهم يقولوا زانة زانة ..<<<الله يعين ازهق انيم جهال مثل اميرة كيف المستقبل .*

*الله اعلم كان ارميه على ابوه يمكن افكر مو اكيد لاتصدقواا بعد موناقصه الابو وولده*
*****
*الله يعطيك العافية ورحم الله والديك ,,*

*بانتظار كل ماهوشيق وجميل ..*

*عفوا على الاطاله ..*
*****

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الله يرحم جدتك ويغمد روحها الجنه* 


*دخلت الموضوع من قبل وبمجرد ماقرات كم سطر حسيت بحنييييييين وشوق الى جدتي المرحومه* 


*فماقدرت اواصل بس اليوم دخلت وقرات واستانست واندمجت عدل* 


*رائع عبق الاجداد وذكرياتهم* 




*بما اني واصله حضرتي متأخره فبعلق على جزء اليهالوه وصياحهم اللي مايخلص* 


*مثل ماقالت امور الواحد وده يشدخ فيهم الى ان يقول بس من فزعتهم وحنتهم <<شله ارهاب مو هلاوس حشااا* 



*من اسبوع بنت اخوي توها كم شهر لها سوت في البيت طواريء واسعافات بسبب الفزعه والصياح* 


*ومن ايد امها الى ايد خواتي ويد امي حشاااا دوخت راسنا* 

*اخذتها انا قالت امها ويييين قلت لها ماعليك انا لها اللي ماتستحي على وجهها* 


*طفيت الانوار وقرآن وبلطــــــــف وروحانيه ونااااااااااااااااااامت بعد يدي ماطاحت من الطراخ الطراخ* 


*بس بعد كم شهر وخلها تكمل نصف سنه على خير اوريها مايبقى عووووو ولا سعف ولا ليف مااخوفها فيهم* 


*<<خوفي هم يخافون منها بس <<على عمري بنت اخوي* 




*تسلم  خيو واحد فاضي على السوالف والقصص  والله يرحم جدتك* 


*وننتظر المزيد*

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بخيوة ابو زين
هلا بيش خيتي دمعة الاحزان ومرحبا

يسلموا على السوالف الحلوة
الله يسلمش خيتي 
وخاصه حق اللي ينيموا اليهال
وبطبقهم على بنات اخوي وبشوف لانهم يطيروا العقل اللي عندي اذا بيناموا
ههههههههههه الله يعينش ان شاء الله 
الله يستر عليهم منش ههههههههه
واذكر ليله ثاني العيد جابوا الي بنت اخوي جنان انيمها عشان حصل ظرف في بيت عمتي وراحت امها
واذكر جلست طول الليل وانا اخوف فيها بام الخضر والليف والعووووو بس خسارة مااعرف حق فطوم
بس لاحياة لمن تنادي تنام عشر دقايق وتصحى سااعه بس زين جات امها وفكتني منها

ارتاحت منش هالفقيره ههههههههههه
الله يعين أولادش في المستقبل ان شاء الله هههههه

بس يبي الي اطبقهم على التوأم السونامي لانهم يخافوا من كل شي :wink:  :wink: 
ههههههههههه حلوه التوأم التسونامي 
بعد حلوه تدخليهم في غرفه ظلما مررره حندس
وتقولي ليهم عوووووووووووووو  
والربيه والعراناص ومدري شنو امي تقولهم بس ناسيتهم الحين فلا تخليني انزل واصحيها واسئلها
بس بكرة من غبشه الغباش اذا صحيت انا سالتها وبرد الك خبر
عليها بالعافيه بالنومة الهنية وبلا إزعاج 
يصير خير بكره ان شاء الله 
بس العراناص يمكن يكون العصير اذا ماخاب ظني
قصدش العرنجوز .....مزبوووووووووط
والربيه الفلوس القريشات الدرؤاهم بس قروش مو من ورق زي الحين
تقريباً وصلتي للمقصود 

يسلموا والله يرحم يدتك 
الله يسلمش ويرحم والديش خيتي 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا ومرحبا بأم المرح 
هههههههه حلو والله مافي زي اليدات حنونات. :embarrest: .
أي والله خيتي الله يرحمهم برحمته حيين ميتين 
ويجازيهم خير على تربيتهم للأباء والامهات 

 اميروه اذا يت تنيم اخوها الصغير طراخ طراخ على ظهره. :evil: . واذا ما نام وقام يصرررخ..

يقوم التكفخ من اميرووه.. .. وتجي امها تصاارخ فيها .. حسبي الله عليش اميرووه منتين تعباااانه فيه..  :mesb: 
واميروه وبكل غضب ونحاسه ترميه من حضنها: ــ قوووم لأمك خلفتك ونسيتك. :suspicious: .. <<< اف مني الله يسامحني بس.. :nosweat: 
ههههههههه الله يغربل ابليسش أميرووووه 
عورتي الياهل عاد على الظهر  :seif: 
الله يسامحش 

هههههه بس ما استحمل اليهال ولا عاد تنويمهم.. مو بعد ادلع واغني .. <<< لا بالله كديتي خير يا ام الستقبل :notrust: 
أي والله كديتي خير هههههه :toung: 

والا الإنشوده اذا قعد الياهل .. سمعتها من يدتي الله يطول بعمرها تقولها لولاد خالي .. ونااسه مره .. 

الله يخليها ويحفظها ان شاء الله 
وتعيش وتنيم ولادش عنش 
 :rocket: يا مجرمه هههههههههه :rocket: 

ولا بعد يا سنور تت يا سنور تت .....ما عندنا بت ...
ما عندنا الا (فطوووم ) تصيح وتسكت ....
هههههههههه الله يذكرها بالخير اغلى خوياتي قالتها لي ..هي من ديره ثانيه .. واستغربت من هالإنشوده جديده...
وعجبتني... :cool: 

الله يخليكم لبعض ياااارب
لا لا هذي مغبرررررره مررررررره 
من أيام سنة الدبس  :toung: 

عفر شهيتني بخبز خبااز  :embarrest: , اف جعت وربي .. مع حليب صاخن ايبااا.. وغمس زي يدتك.. ماني ابغى..  :toung: 
روحي اشتري  :bigsmile: 
والله اشتهيت خبز 
لكن ما عليه الحين با أروح اييب خبز خباز ويا شاي لكن 
بعد وياه بيض وجبن 
تفضلوا ....حياكم

,,ولا دعيدع هههههههههه استخدمته براويتي بعد... وزانه بعد استخدمتها.. بس بديرتنا نسميها
كريرو... هههه لكن حطيتها زانه لأن الأغلب اللهجات زانه... 

حقوق النقل .........مسموحه للأعضاء 
وحلوووووووه كريرو يوم السبت با أقول لخويي من أم الحمام
عن الكريرو ههههههههه<<تشبه الكرورو

تسلم خيي ورحمة الله على يدتك...
الله يسلمش خيتي ويرحم والديش 

والكلمات حسب تخميني ..  :huuh: 

- البوش؟؟
عفر الفلوس معدن قروش..
مزبوووط وبالتحديد 4 قروش 

الروبيه ؟؟
الفلوس اذا صار ورق 
لا الروبيه يعني زي الريال الحين 
ورق ولا معدن مو مشكله 

العراناص؟؟
يؤ انانااس اذا ما خاب ظني .. للحين اسمعها من الضبعان
ههههههههههه مزبوط 
اذا بعد صار بااااارد يصير خوش عرانص 

السكولا؟؟
عفر كولا مع زيادة سين .. ههههه
السكولا هو نفسه البيبسي ههههههههه
بس اختصااااار هههههههه

تبلة شاي ؟؟
دلة شاي .. او براد شي مثل ما يسموها ناس ثانيين

تبلة شاي يعني شوية شاي مو واااااايد 
يعني زي نص كاس أو بياله وحده 
عرنجوز ؟؟؟
يمكن موز او شي من المكسرات.. خخ ويش جاب لجاب.. 

ههههههههههه حلوه أيوالله ويش جاب لجاب 

<<< على فكره ردي على قصة الحنى.. اللي قبل هذي القصص .. عفر ما شفته خيووو ... ولا عقبت عليه ,, :shiny: ,
<< ما تخبي شي بقلبها..  :bleh: 

زين نبهتيني الى هالشي <<<شدعوه نايم خخخخخ
لي رجعه للي كتبتيه من قبل ولا يصير في خاطرش خيتي 
كفايه في القصه كله طايحه فيي هههههههههه

يعطيييك الف مليون عافيه..


ودمت بحفظ الرحمن
الله يعافيش ويسلمش ويسلم لش حبايبش<<كم شين في الجمله هههه :toung: 

دمتي بود

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي شذى الزهراء 
*ههههههههه والله حليوة عمتج يوم شبعته ضرب عرفت رجلها كيف عاقبها بعدين ,,,* 
*عفوا اخوي ابوزين دخلت في كلام سحر ..*
*ههههههههههههههه*
نو مشكله خيتي 
أي والله يوم شبعت ضرب ههههههههههه

*يا سنور تت يا سنور تت .....ما عندنا بت ...*
*ما عندنا الا (فطوووم ) تصيح وتسكت ....* 
*حليوة من جدتك الف رحمة عليها ,,,(عجبتني )*
من زوئش خيتي 
والله يرحم والديش  
*والله تشهي بعد خبز خباز بس اقول مو كأن اللي يقولوا كذا ام الحمام* 
*والا غلطانه ,,خسارة الحين الليل مافي خباز فاتح لازم نشتهي الاكل ,,*
عاد مو بس هم اللي يقولوا كده 
حتى الجاروديه يقولوا كده  :embarrest: 
أشوا داخل على الرد في هالوقت بس شوي وبا أروح اشتري خبز خبااااز 
تفضلوا  ههههههههه 
*وخواتي اسمعهم يقولوا زانة زانة ..<<<الله يعين ازهق انيم جهال مثل اميرة كيف المستقبل .*
*الله يعينهم ان شاء الله عليش ههههههههه* 
*الله اعلم كان ارميه على ابوه يمكن افكر مو اكيد لاتصدقواا بعد موناقصه الابو وولده*
*****
هههههههههههه الله يغربل ابليسش 
بس لاااااازم هالشي خيه 
الياهل أول عمره يطفر أمه وأبوه 
الله يعينهم ان شاء الله
*الله يعطيك العافية ورحم الله والديك ,,* 
*بانتظار كل ماهوشيق وجميل ..* 
*عفوا على الاطاله ..*
*****
الله يسلمش ويرحم والديش 

حياش الله على التواجد العطر خيتي 
سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

*حياش الله خيتي أمل الظهور*
*الله يرحم جدتك ويغمد روحها الجنه* 
الله يرحم والديش 


*دخلت الموضوع من قبل وبمجرد ماقرات كم سطر حسيت بحنييييييين وشوق الى جدتي المرحومه*  
*فماقدرت اواصل بس اليوم دخلت وقرات واستانست واندمجت عدل*  
*رائع عبق الاجداد وذكرياتهم* 
الله يرحمها برحمته ان شاء الله 
بجوار محمد وآل محمد ان شاء الله 
الله يعطيش العافيه ان شاء الله 
ذكراهم في القلوب دائماً والله 
جزاهم الله كل خير  

*بما اني واصله حضرتي متأخره فبعلق على جزء اليهالوه وصياحهم اللي مايخلص* 
مخصوم عليش من الراتب ههههه 
*مثل ماقالت امور الواحد وده يشدخ فيهم الى ان يقول بس من فزعتهم وحنتهم <<شله ارهاب مو هلاوس حشااا* 
الله يعينهم علينا ويعننا عليهم  
*من اسبوع بنت اخوي توها كم شهر لها سوت في البيت طواريء واسعافات بسبب الفزعه والصياح* 
 :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  

*ومن ايد امها الى ايد خواتي ويد امي حشاااا دوخت راسنا*  
*اخذتها انا قالت امها ويييين قلت لها ماعليك انا لها اللي ماتستحي على وجهها* 
حلوووووه اللي ما تستحي على وجهها هههههههه 

*طفيت الانوار وقرآن وبلطــــــــف وروحانيه ونااااااااااااااااااامت بعد يدي ماطاحت من الطراخ الطراخ*  
رحم الله والديش على ترييحهم منها هههههههه

*بس بعد كم شهر وخلها تكمل نصف سنه على خير اوريها مايبقى عووووو ولا سعف ولا ليف مااخوفها فيهم* 
تهدييييييييييييييييد الله يستر هههههه :toung:  

*<<خوفي هم يخافون منها بس <<على عمري بنت اخوي* 
الله يخليها ليكم ان شاء الله تكبر وتحضري عرسها ان شاء الله  

*تسلم خيو واحد فاضي على السوالف والقصص والله يرحم جدتك*  
*وننتظر المزيد* 

الله يسلمش خيتي 
ويرحم أمواتنا وأمواتكم ان شاء الله 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي أميرة المرح 
وآآآآسف ما شفت ردش ورحم الله والديش على التذكير 
هلا والله هلا.. اليووم قبل النوووم بقرى شوويه... ونااسه نزلت سالفه جديده..

رحمة الله عليش يا يدة خينا.. واسعد الله ولدش على هالسوالف الزينه  :bigsmile: .

حياش الله خيتي وكل يوم ان شاء الله سالفه يديده 
الله يرحمها الحنونه ذكرتيني بها والله 
كانت ما تزعل أبد والله 
الله يسلمش خيتي 

وناسه حنا. :nuts: . وطرق وطرقين وطراقات  :toung:  .. هيهي تحنيت طرقين لين قلت بس.. ونخوف به الصبيان.. نفرد ايادينا وهو احمرررر ووراهم نخووفهم: اووووه  :clap:  
وهم مرااكض : ويييييييييع 
ههههههههه :deh: هههههههههه

ههههههههههههه الله يغربل ابليسش خيتي 
عاد لول مافيه نقش ولا هم يحزنون 
ما فيه الا طمممممممممممس ويلفوا الرجايل بخلقه 
والله المعين 
 
وتالي كبرنا و صرنا نتحمق ونصيح. :closedeyes: . تلعبوا علينا. ما نبغى هالبقعه نبغى نقش .. :wink: . هههههههه ونااسه لكن..

لو أنا منهم ما فيه الا طمممممممممس وتصير الأيد 
كأنها عصير فيمتو هههههههه :toung: 

ضحكتني سالفة خوية يدتك.. هههههههه ...
اجل رايحه الملعم شاقة البووز شبرين ونص .. الا لا بعد تضحك على قولة يدتك..
ــ ويش فيش..؟؟؟
ــ باعرس 
ولااا بعد..
قال لي ابويي

أيه لول على طبيعتهم ولا فيه كوشه ولا موشه هههههه
غطوها وودوها بيت ريلها ههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه ويلي .. ولا يتكلمو في الحنا على طول وبتحنى وياش..
والله حليوين وعلى النيات. :embarrest: . والله سوالفهم سوالف ..

أي والله سوالفهم سوالف  

ممممم يتراوالي لأن لول كل شي بالسعف عشيشهم فمن احد بيدخل العشه والا اي حركه
يخرخش السعف ويعطي تنبيه .. فمن تسأل انت كنك خرخشت السعف وتليقفت على قولتها
ههههههه رب لقافة نافعه..  :cool: 
كلام مزبوووووط :icon30:  :icon30: 
وحلوه ذي رب لقافه نافعه ههههههه 

فهمتها انها تغمض عين عدوتها عن الحسد.. بس طلع كلام خيتي مياس الأصح..
حلوه تغمض عين عدوتها عن الحسد
تراي مره فانيه هههههههه 

هههههههههههه :deh: ههههههههه خيي غربل الله ابليسك
سااااعه افكر .. ياربي يعنو لول عندهم هالحاجه  :huuh: .؟؟؟
. ياكلو شي اسمه كذا. :weird: . ياربي ويش يطلع..؟؟؟ 
بيش هههه :deh: ههههه ... تالي عرفت انها بيض عيون << ما عليك منها تتعيلف . :bleh: . بعد تدرس حاسب ولا تدل مكان الحروف وتحكم على صبعك انه
طاح بالغلط من ض الى ش .. مشكله .. عجييب صدق نحيسه اميرووه  :shiny: 

الله يغربل ابليسش 
توني منتبه اليها 
تعرفي خيتي السهر وما يسوي 
يالنحيسه ههههههههه
زين ما صارت بيز ههههههههههههه
كان رحنا في خرايطها ههههههههه 
يعطيك الف عافيه خيي عالسوالف الحلوه
ولا عدمنها جهودك يارب
ودوم قرقري وهدرتي بهالصفحه.. 
ما برووح بعيد  :wink:  

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

الله يعافيش ويسلمش 
نتشرف بتواجدش خيتي

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ذواااااااااااااو مرة حلوة الأناشيد
زي ماقلت خيي زانة زانة تختلف من مكان لمكان
زينا يعني
زانة زانة زانة
والحلوة في الليانا
حسن يابو عطية
وعمامته مطوية
طواها ماطواها
طواها في البرية
ياسلوقة العيد
ودينا ( ........ ) بعيد ولا قريب
هههه نفس شي 
اليوم مابهدر واجد ايدي ترتجف ىما اقدر اكتب خخخ
تحياتي

----------


## سيناريو

أني أخوي إذا جيت انيمه أسوي له مساج في راسه خمس دقايق إلا وهو نايم 
بس ساعات لااااااااااا حكيّني مني ....حكّيني مناك يعورني مني .....بركي عليي  
قولي ليي قصه وكل  مره نفس القصه هههههه 
 



> صاقعه تصقعه هذا يطلع يني 
> ولازم يشببوه هههههههههه





 هههههههه يعاااااند مافي نوم يعني مافي قاعد للصباح يحارسها تنام بعدين بينام :evil: 





> تفور مرارة أمه وتقول اله 
> عوووووووو عووووووو



لا نيو ولاعو 
ساعات حديقة الحيوانات كلها ماتنفع  يخوفوا مايخافوا هههههه







> البوش؟؟
> الروبيه ؟؟
> العراناص؟؟
> السكولا؟؟
> تبلة شاي ؟؟
> وبعد تعرفوا كلمة :- عرجوز ؟؟؟



خخخخ ماعرفت الا الأناناس صراحه 
ثقافتي التراثية ضحلة :cool: 
توني الحين عرفتهم منك 

يسلمو خيي واحد فاضي 
ورجم الله جدتك 
أييييه هاذي الجدات ولابلاش
وبالانتظار على قناة جدة واحد فاضي هههه

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي الأمل البعيد ومرحبا

ذواااااااااااااو مرة حلوة الأناشيد

مرورش الأحلى خيتي 

زي ماقلت خيي زانة زانة تختلف من مكان لمكان
زينا يعني
زانة زانة زانة
والحلوة في الليانا
حسن يابو عطية
وعمامته مطوية
طواها ماطواها
طواها في البرية
ياسلوقة العيد
ودينا ( ........ ) بعيد ولا قريب
هههه نفس شي 

صحيح خيتي من مكان الى مكان ثاني 
تتغير بعض الكلمات 

اليوم مابهدر واجد ايدي ترتجف ىما اقدر اكتب خخخ
تحياتي
سلامتش خيتي 
ما تشوفي شر 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي سيناريو
أني أخوي إذا جيت انيمه أسوي له مساج في راسه خمس دقايق إلا وهو نايم 
زين والله اله يهنيه بنومته
بس ساعات لااااااااااا حكيّني مني ....حكّيني مناك يعورني مني .....بركي عليي 
قولي ليي قصه وكل مره نفس القصه هههههه 
خخخخخخخخخ يعني يلعب فيش لعب 
ايمرمر العيشه صح 
هههههههه يعاااااند مافي نوم يعني مافي قاعد للصباح يحارسها تنام بعدين بينام :evil: 
هذي الحاله اذا جت الى الحجي زين 
ما فيه الا تلفزيون وميكي ولا ترن ترن ههههههه
(تفور مرارة أمه وتقول اله 
عوووووووو عووووووو) 
لا نيو ولاعو 
ساعات حديقة الحيوانات كلها ماتنفع يخوفوا مايخافوا هههههه
أي والله 
لا عووووو ولا هم يحزنون 
(البوش؟؟
الروبيه ؟؟
العراناص؟؟
السكولا؟؟
تبلة شاي ؟؟
وبعد تعرفوا كلمة :- عرجوز ؟؟؟ )
خخخخ ماعرفت الا الأناناس صراحه 
ثقافتي التراثية ضحلة :cool: 
توني الحين عرفتهم منك 
لا يبغى الش دوره في هذي المصطلحات ههههه
يسلمو خيي واحد فاضي 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش
ورحم الله جدتك 
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أييييه هاذي الجدات ولابلاش
تشكري خيتي 
وبالانتظار على قناة جدة واحد فاضي هههه
ههههههه حلوه منش قناة يدتي الله يرحمها 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا يا محفوظين السلامه يوم من أيام الله الكفيره 
رحت ليدتي متأخر يعني الساعه فمان.... فمان ونص 
يعني عند يدتي هذا وقت النوم 
ودخلت حجرتها وأنا اتوقع انها نايمه بس حبيت اتطمن 

لا والله شفتها قاعده وفي أيدها بت أختي 
وتوني با اتكلم الا هيه اتأشر باصبعها 
>>>يعني لا تتكلم 

أنا شفتها هودت له شوي 

لولو عن السنور والعوى 
عن الكليب لا يعضك 
هلولو ....هلولو 

.....وهيه ما هي راضيه تنام 
قمت قلت اليها 
أنا :- أماه ييبي اليها سالفه 
يدتي :- ويش اييب اليها ؟؟؟ويش اييب اليها 
أنا :- ييبي اليها سالفة ( انتيف نتيفان)
يدتي:- ( وقد ابتسمت ) ايه زين علشان تخاف من السعلوه وتنام 
أنا :- عيل حارسي با أييب أوراقي 
يدتي:- وييب وياك قماطها ويا مشمري عشان اغطيها به 
أنا :- ان شاء الله يمه 
وخرجت ويبت اليها الا طلبته 
أنا :- أول شي أماه لويش تقمطوا الياهل 
يدتي:- حق لا يطلع صدره 
أنا :- يعني ويش ؟؟
يدتي :- يعني عشان صدره يربض على القلب ولا يصيبه أذيه 
أنا :- رحم الله والديش أماه 
يدتي:- يالله ما أبغى منك ولا كلمه شان تنام هاللقمه زين
أنا :- ان شاء الله
يدتي:- مو تصير مفلات ذاك قالوا اله صلي ولا تتكلم قام كبر قال ويش أسوي بعدين
أنا :- لا أما هذانا باأسكت 

وبدأت يدتي تقول سالفة (انـتـيّـف نـتّـيفان) وأنا ساكت وأكتب بس 
بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
هذا فيه مره وما كان ربك رازقنها ولاد وفيها حسرة على الاولاد ، يت اليها يارتهم وشافتها متغير لونها وحالتها متخلقنه سألتها ويش فيش ؟؟
قالت هالمره :- أبغى اييب ولاد ولا أقدر ريلي مات وأني مايبت اله ولاد والحين داهوه كل حزه تبغى روحي الاولاد ولاني عارفه ويش أسوي 
قالت اليها يارتهم :- شوفي روحي اشتري لش تسعة أقراص ولفيهم بفوطه وحطيهم في منز ونزي عليهم أربعين يوم وفي تمام الأربعين بيوش تسعة ولاد 
ما صدقت هالمره خبر وراحت واشترت ليها تسعة أقراص ولفتهم بفوطه مفل ما قالت يارتهم وقامت تنـزهم وقلت طلعتها من البيت .
ويوم تمام الأربعين ما حست الا وواحد يدق الباب قامت اله وقالت :- منهو اللي يدق بابي واني مقطوعه لا أهل ولا أخواني؟
قال اللي يدق الباب:- أنا طلاب وانقطع طريقي ، شان عندش أكل اعطيني؟
المره:- الرزق على الله 
اللي واقف على الباب:- من اللي عندش عطيني وما استحمق صدقيني.
المره :- شان هذا قولك تفضل وخلني أييب الك.
ودخل السائل الى البيت وقالت اله المره :- هذولا اولادي في المنز حاطتنهم باروح اييب الك بس انته كمل نزهم ولا تغفل عنهم .
وقام الريال ينز المنز وهو مستغرب هاليهال ما يصيحوا ولا شي وكيفه تسعة ولاد في منز واحد ومتى يابتهم في وكت واحد 
وقام فتش ذيك الفوطه ما شاف الا تسعة اقراص مرصوصه 
شال واحد منهم ونتف منه نتفه ورجعه مكانه ولف الفوطه زي ما كانت وحط النتفه في مخباه 
ويم يت المره عطته شوية عيش بيوته وشوية مرقه بارده 
المهم طلع الريال من البيت وتوه حاط الخبزه اللي نتفها في بوزه الا هذا هيه صايره دم في بوزه قام تفلها وهو مستحمق 
ويقول :- ما يندرى هالمره ساحره ولا ويش ؟؟؟
أما المره فكملت نز ولادها وهيه ما تدري عن فعلته واللي سواه ، ويوم يا الليل الا هذيك الاقراص صايره 
ولاد فمانيه كاملين مكملين قامت وشافت منزها الا تاسعهم ما هو عارف يطلع من المنز لانه صار قصير ومنتوف 
المهم من فرحتها بأولادها الباقيين ما سألت لا ويش صار كده
وسموه ( انتيّف نتيفان ) مسوى هوه قصير ومنتوف 
وكبروا هالاولاد وعاشت وياهم فرحانه 
وفيه يوم من الايام يا اليها انتيف نتيفان
وسألها :- عاد اماه ما عندش لا خت ولا أخو في هالدنيا أبداً 
وهيه تقوله :- لا ما عندي .
وكل يوم ايي اليها وهو يقول ليها هالشكل 
لامن استملت من سؤاله.
وفي ليله من الليالي يمعتهم وقالت اليهم :- شوفوا هذا انتيف انتيفان كل يوم يسألني عن خالاتكم وخيلانكم وأني ما أقول اله شي ، بس با أقول اليكم اني عندي تسع خالات من زمان ما شفتهم تعرفوا لا ويش ؟
ردوا عليها :- لا ويش؟
قالت اليهم :- مسوى كلهم صاروا سعلوات بس عندهم فلوس وااايد وأني ما أروح اليهم مسوى أخاف منهم .
قالوا اليها :- أفا عليش وإحنا موجودين ، خلاص يمه بكره جهزي الينا أكل حق عشرين نفر بنروح إحنا اليهم .
قالت اليهم :- خلاص انتوا ناموا الحين وبكره با أجهز اليكم اللي طلبتوه .
وناموا ليلتهم .....ويوم قعدوا الصبح لقوا امهم عدلت خيولهم وحطت عليها أكلهم لفلافين نفر مو عشرين 
بس انتيف نتيفان مسوى ما عنده حصان ما سوت اله شي 
ويوم بيروحوا قال اليهم نتيف انتيفان :- خذوني وياكم .
قالوا اله :- ويش ناخذك ويانا ...تعطلنا وتمرمرنا .عود واقعد ويا أمك احسن الك 
قال ليهم :- لكن روحوا وأنا با أيي وراكم على تيسي .
فقاموا يضحكوا عليه :- ويش اللي اييبك على تيسك اقعد مكانك ولا تشاقينا.
قال ليهم :- روحوا وما بتتوفقوا ، عساكم يبل على يبل حوله يبل ما يتكسر ولا تركبوه 
فراحوا وهم يضحكوا عليه ويقولوا : ويش يقول يبل على يبل حوله يبل لا يتكسر ولا نركب عليه ويش اللي اييب اليبل في هالبر وكله رمل 
فقال الى أمه :- اماه ابغى أكل با أروح ورى أخوتي .
قالت اله أمه :- أني تعبانه وما ني مسويه أكل 
قال ليها انتيف نتيفان :- خلاص عيل دانا با أركب تيسي وبا أروح الى أخوتي 
وركب انتيف نتيفان تيسه وراح ورى أخوته هم يشوفوه وهوه ما يشوف الا غبارهم 
وبعد ما مشوا شوي الا هذا يبل كبييييير مرررره 
لا يمين ولا يسير ولا وراء ولا قدام 
قالوا في نفسهم :- صدق أخونا هذا اليبل اللي قال عنه 
فقاموا يصرخوا إلى أخوهم :- نتيف نتيفان يا خونا .
رد عليهم نتيف نتيفان :- لا أنا أخوكم ولا أنا أبوكم ولا شربت من درة أمكم .
فصرخوا اله مره فانيه وهوه يرد عليهم وتالي قال اليهم :- شوفوا بتعطوني ربع أكلكم با ايي اليكم وبا أخليكم تعبروا .
قالوا له :- تعال ، وعطوه ربع أكلهم 
فقام يا كل ويأكّل تيسه وياه ...وهو يقول لتيسه :- كل كل ترى الشغل وايد .


...........ونامت بنت اختي 
وما رضيت تكمل يدتي سالفتها وقالت لي :- خلها لبكره 
وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح 
عندما .......نامت بت أختي 

وبكره بنعرف ويش سوى انتيف نتيفان 

وتصبحوا على خير ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اخوي واحد فاضي على السوالف 
 الله يرحم جدتك وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وغمدهم الله فسيح جناته


احم احم 
كيف اقولها دي 
ايه اني مالي شغل 
 امي تقول الك كمل السالفة تراها اندمجت وياك وتبي تعرف ان كانت مثل الي سمعتها او لا  
لانها سمعت نصها والحين انت بعد مسوي اكشن اليها تقول الك لاتطول على التكملة 
مع ان سوالف جدتك تذكرني بسوالف امي لاول والي الحين تنكر انها قالتها الينا 
بس بجد امي فرحت لما شافت ايامهم استرجعت ولو على ورق 
ومعظم اللعاب الي ذكرتها للحين نلعبها وايا اولاد اختي 
مرحوم الوالدين وماتقصر 
وتدعي الك امي بالخير والعافية ودوام الصحة وتقول الله يالله شهل لاتطول كملها 
مالي انا شغل ما على الرسول الا البلاغ 
وانا بلغتك ان امي متابعتك اول باول والحين علي اكتبها او انسخها
 وانا اطلب منك الاذن اذا تسمح اكتبها او لا 
تقبل تحياتي ومروري اختك لحــــــــــــــــــنــ الخلود

----------


## Princess

هههههههههه نتيييييف نتيفااان...
هذي قالتها لي خالتي وهي من جيلي على قولتها شبعت منها لول من جدتي 
هي ويا  فطوم اللي سندريلا اختها الأروبيه عااد متى قالتها لي . :wink: .؟؟
عفر من سنتين لو ثلاث بس... :rolleyes: 
مره سمعتني اقول للحاجه الصغيره.. نفته منتووفه..  :amuse: 
ضحكت وقالت نتيف نتيفاان...  :toung: 
عاد اني ويش نتيف نتيفان.؟؟؟.  :weird: 
قالتها لي ... 
يللا ننتظر باقيها منك خيي... 
يعطيك الف عافيه
ويرحم جدتك و يطول بعمرك وتشوف احفادك واولاد احفادك يارب 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

زانه زانه زانه 
والخير في اللي جانا 
حسن يا أبو عطيه
واعمامته المطويه 
طواها ما طواها
طواها حبيب رمان
من رمان البديعه 
أخذ فوبي وابيعه 
أبيعه بأربع ميه
ياريتني لوميه 
لومية في البستاني 
يقشرها عبدالله 
وياكلها سلماني 
سلماني يا بو جوخه 
يا منطق العدواني 
طلوا اخواني طلوا 
شوفوا البحر حيراني
شوفوا اشراع ابيي
ابيض من القرطاسي
شوفوا اشراع العدوا 
أسود من الطفو



*للحين العبها لحمود*


*ونفس الشي* 

*يا سنور تت  هاذي بعد للحين موجودة ونقولها للجهال* 

*وجوعتني قاعده من الصبح وخبز خباز وجبن وبيض* 

*الحين بقوم اسوي الي فطور وبخليهم يجيبو خبز خباز*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_والله حلوة هالقصة_ 
_اول مرة اسمعها_

_بس فاصل ونرجع_

_مو حلوة دايما حنا متواصليين ونقطع_

_يلا ما عليه احتراما للجدة بس_

_الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنة_

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي لحن الخلود حياش الله 

مشكورة اخوي واحد فاضي على السوالف 
هذا واجب علينا خيتي 

الله يرحم جدتك وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وغمدهم الله فسيح جناته
رحم الله والديش خيتي والله يرحم الأموات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات 



احم احم 
كيف اقولها دي 
ايه اني مالي شغل 
ههههههههه لا تتحيري خيتي 
هنا مكان ما فيه حيره واللي في القلب 
لا تحبسيه خيتي 
امي تقول الك كمل السالفة تراها اندمجت وياك وتبي تعرف ان كانت مثل الي سمعتها او لا 
لانها سمعت نصها والحين انت بعد مسوي اكشن اليها تقول الك لاتطول على التكملة 
 :embarrest:  تحياتي الش أمها الى لحن الخلود 
ما يهمش والله حااااااااااضرين ويشرفنا تواجد الوالده الكريمه 
وترى يمكن أنا حاط فيها بهارات شوي 
بس الفكره نفسها 
مع ان سوالف جدتك تذكرني بسوالف امي لاول والي الحين تنكر انها قالتها الينا 
لا لا قولي اليها تراني انا الى الحين في بعض الأوقات أقعد
ويا حلوة اللبن وأستانس اذا قامت تسولف 
الى ولدي سوالف أول 
والى الحين هيه تنيمه وتهود اله لحد ما ينام 
بس بجد امي فرحت لما شافت ايامهم استرجعت ولو على ورق 
دوم فرحتها ان شاء الله 
وهذا اللي نسويه في هذا المنتدى كله حفظ بعض من تراث القطيف 
العريق ، وجزء من دين القطيف علينا 
ومعظم اللعاب الي ذكرتها للحين نلعبها وايا اولاد اختي 
عليكم بالعافيه 
حلووووه العاب لول والله 
مرحوم الوالدين وماتقصر
رحم الله والديش وأحبابش كلهم ان شاء الله 
وتدعي الك امي بالخير والعافية ودوام الصحة وتقول الله يالله شهل لاتطول كملها 
الله يجزيها خير ويسلمها 
ويعافيها ويخليها ذخر اليكم ان شاء الله 
وحلوه كلمة شهل لا تطول والله ....<<عجبتني :rolleyes: 
مالي انا شغل ما على الرسول الا البلاغ 
ما قصرتي خيتي
وانا بلغتك ان امي متابعتك اول باول والحين علي اكتبها او انسخها
وانا اطلب منك الاذن اذا تسمح اكتبها او لا 
تقبل تحياتي ومروري اختك لحــــــــــــــــــنــ الخلود
مسموحه الش خيتي 
تامري أمر والله 
بس اذا بتنقليها الى منتديات ثانيه اذكري المصدر فقط (منتدى الناصره)
تقبلي خالص التحيات 
وسلامي للوالده الكريمه الله يحفظها 
وان شاء الله نكملها الليلة
تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي أم المرح
هههههههههه نتيييييف نتيفااان...

هذي قالتها لي خالتي وهي من جيلي على قولتها شبعت منها لول من جدتي 
هي ويا فطوم اللي سندريلا اختها الأروبيه عااد متى قالتها لي . :wink: .؟؟
عفر من سنتين لو ثلاث بس... :rolleyes: 

يعني سامعتنها من قبل 
أفاااااا على غيرش ههههه

مره سمعتني اقول للحاجه الصغيره.. نفته منتووفه..  :amuse: 
ضحكت وقالت نتيف نتيفاان...  :toung: 
عاد اني ويش نتيف نتيفان.؟؟؟.  :weird: 
قالتها لي ... 

زين والله تسمعي سوالف بعد هههههههههه

يللا ننتظر باقيها منك خيي...

ان شاء الله  
يعطيك الف عافيه
الله يعافيش ويسلمش 
ويرحم جدتك و يطول بعمرك وتشوف احفادك واولاد احفادك يارب 

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

الله يرحمها برحمته ويرحم أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بل بل بتخليني أعيش زي الديناصور خخخخخخخ
بيصير عمري يومها مليون ههههههههه

تسلمي خيتي 
تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> زانه زانه زانه 
> والخير في اللي جانا 
> حسن يا أبو عطيه
> واعمامته المطويه 
> طواها ما طواها
> طواها حبيب رمان
> من رمان البديعه 
> ......................
> 
> ...





حياش الله خيتي أم محمد ومرحبتين
زين والله خيتي محافظه على هالاشياء 
يعطيش العافيه خيتي 

وعليش بألف عافيه 
خبز خباز وجبن وبيض أمممممممممم

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبا خيتي عفاف الهدى

_والله حلوة هالقصة_ 
_اول مرة اسمعها_
حلوه القصه مرررره تراها 
وبنجيب بعد سوالف غيرها 
وحلوه زيها ان شاء الله

_بس فاصل ونرجع_

_مو حلوة دايما حنا متواصليين ونقطع_
ويش نسوي بعد نامت بت أختي 


_يلا ما عليه احتراما للجدة بس_

_الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنة_
تسلمي خيتي 
الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنة مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
ويمن على يدتش بالصحة والسلامة يا رب العالمين
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اول مرة اسمع هالسالفه ,,*
*رحمت الله على جدتك ..*

*ورحم الله والديك الله يعطيك العافية ,,*

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مساكم اله بالخير 
هذا يا محفوظين السلامه 
من أولها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

أمس يدتي ما رضيت تكمل لينا السالفه
 لأن بت أختي 
نامت 
بس اليوم يدتي صار عندها بت أختي وبت أخوي 
ولازم تنيمهم 
يعني ان شاء الله بتكمل السالفه الا اذا 
ناموا قبل لا تخلص سالفتها 
أنا :- سلااااااام عليكوووووووم
يدتي:- عليكووووووم السلاااااااااااااام 
أنا :- شحوالش أماه 
يدتي :- بخير وعافيه والحمد لله 
أنا :- ويش اليوم يايبين الش البنات 
يدتي :- ايه مسوا خواتك راحوا العزيه ، صمايل شوف اليي راديوي مو راضي اييب ايران 
أنا :- ييبيه با أشوفه 
وفتحت الراديو وقمت أشوف ويش فيه 
تالي قلت ليدتي:- ويش أماه نسيتيه مشغل البارحه 
يدتي :- وأني أقول ويش اللي البارحه ما خلاني أنام 
أتاريه هالنحيس 
أنا :- خلاص أماه بعد شوي با أشتري الش أحجار 
يدتي:- اذا بتشتري أحجار ييب أبو سنور مو يلعبو عليك 
أنا :- ان شاء الله 
يدتي:- ويش نسيت اللي قلت الك به ؟؟
أنا :- لا أماه ، وأنا أنسى 
يدتي:- وينهوه ؟
أنا :- هذي الميوه وهذي الشماريخ.
يدتي:- قوم ييب قفتي  داكيه فوق البلنق.
وأحضرت القفه من على البلنق ووضعت فيها الأغراض 
وأرجعتها الى مكانها .
يدتي:- جزاك الله كل خير 
أنا :- الله يهنيش دنيا وآخره يارب
وانشغلت يدتي يتعديل منام اليهال ووضعهم في منامهم 
وقامت برش القليل من الماء على الفراش 
وعندما سألتها عن هذا قالت لي ان الماء بركه 
بالإضافة الى أن الماء يبرد على الروح 
لعن الله قاتليك يا أبا عبد الله الحسين 
أنا :- يالله يداه كملي سالفة أمس 
يدتي:- الحين يا ولدي ، جهزت روحك 
أنا :- أنا جاهز أماه 
يدتي :- بالصلاة على النبي وآل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله 
نكمل من أمس ، وين وصلنا 
أنا :- وصلنا يوم انتيف نتيفان يقول لتيسه :- كل كل ترى الشغل وايد .
يدتي:- ايه تذكرت الحين 
هذا يا .......يا ولد .........
يوم أكل انتيف نتيفان هوه وتيسه وشبعوا قام انتيف نتيفان
وركب على تيسه وراح الى اليبل وهو يقول :- 
كسر يا تيسي وأنا أكسر ....كسر يا تيسي وأنا أكسر 
لامن كسر اليهم طريق ومشوا فيه ومروا  من اليبل 
ومشوا ومشى وياهم انتيف نتيفان وبعد شوي وهو يمشوا 
قاموا يقولوا الى انتيف نتيفان :- ووووووف ويش هالريحه 
نايبه تصقعك خايس كله منك ومن تيسك خيستنا 
روح روح عنا ما نبغاك 
ومشوا عنه 
قام قال ليهم :- لكن روحوا  الله لا يوفقكم ما بتشوفوا قدامكم الا بحر على بحر على بحر محوط عليكم من كل جهه 
قالوا له :- من وينه البحر وأحنا على البر لا بحر ولا شي 
وركب انتيف نتيفان تيسه ومشى وراهم 
وهم يمشوا ويمشوا ما شافوا قدامهم الا بحر ، راحوا يمين الا هذا بحر ، راحو يسير الا هذا بحر 
فقاموا ينادوا على أخوهم :- انتيف نتيفان يا خونا .
رد عليهم :- لا أنا أخوكم ولا أنا أبوكم 
ولا رضعت من درة أمكم 
ونادوا عليه مره فانيه وقال ليهم نفل اللي قاله المرة الأولى 
ويوم قالوا له مره فالفه قال ليهم :- تعطوني ربع أكلكم با أخلصكم .
ووافقوا ويش يسووا بعد 
وقام انتيف نتيفان يا كل وتيسه ياكل وياه 
ويوم شبعوا قام هوه وتيسه وهو يقول :- 
قربع يا تيسي وأنا أقربع ......قربع يا تيسي وأنا أقربع 

لين شربوا ذاك البحر كله 
وصار اليهم طريق وعبروا مفلات المره الاوليه 
ومشى وياهم  وبعد شويه بعد قالوا له ووووووف خيستنا 
انته وتيسك وللللل عليكم خايسين وقاموا ومشوا عنه وخلوه 
فقال ليهم :- روحوا الله لا يوفقكم  ما بتشوفوا قدامكم الا أبر على أبر فوقها أبر تحتها أبر تحاوط عليكم 
مشوا عنه وهو يضحكوا عليه ويقولوا :- قال أبر قال شاااااه إحنا عند الخياطين لا فيه أبر ولا خبر.
وبعد ما مشوا شوي الا هذي أبر محاوطه بهم من كل جهه 
تحت ارايلهم ويمينهم ويسيرهم ووراهم  ومن كل محل 
قاموا ينادوا على انتيف نتيفان :- انتيف نتيفان ياخونا 
رد عليهم انتيف نتيفان:- لا أنا أخوكم ولا أبوكم ولا شربت من درة أمكم 
وعودوا صرخوا عليه وقال ليهم نفل اللي قاله 
فقالوا له:- خلاص تعال لينا وبنعطيك ربع أكلنا 
فيوم قالوا له كده يا اليهم وقام ياكل هوه وتيسه 
ويوم شبع هوه وتيسه قام وركب على ظهره وهوه يقول :- قزّم يا تيسي وأنا أقزّم ......قزّم يا تيسي وأنا أقزّم 
لامن كسر ذيك الابر كلها ولا خلا منها شي صاحي 
وركبوا على خيولهم ومشوا ومشى انتيف نتيفان وراهم 
ونفس الشي بعد قاموا يقولوا له :- عساك اليوع وضرب ليموع تاكل الاكل وتخيسنا انته وتيسك خلاص بنروح عنك 
قال ليهم :- ما تأدبتوا من أول ، لكن روحوا الله لا يوفقكم عساكم أسل وسلا من فوق وتحت ويمين ويسير 
فقاموا يضحكوا بعد وهم يمشوا ويقولوا من وينه الاسل والسلا وإحنا في هالبر اللي ما فيه شي .
وبعد شوي الا هذا أسل وسلا ما يقدروا يروحوا ولا يعودوا 
وكلما تحركوا نخزهم من كل مكان 
فقاموا يصرخوا على أخوهم انتيف نتيفان :- 
انتيف نتيفان يا خونا 
فرد عليهم :- لا أنا أخوكم ولا أبوكم ولا رضعت من درة أمكم 
وعودوا صارخوا عليه وقال ليهم :- اعطوني ربع أكلكم وأنا أخلصكم من بلوتكم 
فعطوه ربع أكلهم وقام ياكل هوه وتيسه 
ويوم شبعوا قام ركب تيسه وراح للأسل والسلا وهو يقول :-
أردس ياتيسي وأنا أردس ......اردس يا تيسي وأنا أردس 
لامن سووا ذاك السلا والأسل زي الفرشه 
وعبروا وعبر وياهم 
فقالوا اله يا خونا ما عرفنا قدرك الا يوم شفنا أفعالك 
ومشى وياهم 
وظلوا يمشوا لامن يا وقت المغرب الا هم عند 
بلاد ما فيها أحد ،
فخافوا يدخلوها 
فراح انتيف نتيفان ودخل ذيك البلاد وشوي الا هذي سعلوه 
طويله عريضه أياديها فيها شعر وويهها ما يتطالع 
فقال ليها :- السلام عليكِ ياعمتاه يا أخت أباه يا خليفة ما مضى ..

وناموا اليهال فقالت لي يدتي أسكت عن المقال 
وقوم اطلع لا يقعدوا ....
وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح 
عندما ......ناموا اليهال 

فهل يا ترى السعلوه بتاكل انتيف نتيفان ولا بيعود سالم ؟؟؟
بكره ان شاء الله بنعرف الجواب وما بنطول
 عليكم في الخطاب 
فإسمحوا الينا الحين بنروح ننام 
سلام

----------


## Princess

اذا بتشتري أحجار ييب أبو سنور مو يلعبو عليك
هههههههههههههههه عجبتني وربي ... ابو سنوور
 اسوود لا تنسى ..ههههههه  :toung: 
رحمة الله عليها.. 
وويش يعني ... شماريخ...بلنق ... :weird: ..؟؟؟؟؟ 
بنتظار تكملة القصه خيوووو  :wink:  
تسلم من كل شر ويعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي على الجزء الحلو 
بس مو كانك حاط فيها اكشن انك مقطعنها اجزء محقرصتني بصراحة 
 انطر الاجزاء الباقية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور اخوي على القصة الحلوة

انتيف انتيفان
وتسلم اناملك ويسلم فم الجدة

الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنة

----------


## Princess

> وويش يعني ... شماريخ...بلنق .....؟؟؟؟؟





 :clap:  هلا خيووو .. عرفتهم << فرحانه حضرتها..  :shiny: 
سألت وقالو لي البلنق .>>>. السرير..
والشماريخ جابو لي  موقع تنظيف لنخيل مدري ويه وفيه طاري شمروخ وشماريخ وشميرخات << تدلعي فيهم ...  انا لله  :weird: 
ايه عرفت انه جزء من النخله وبالأحرى جهة الرطب . :rolleyes: . قلت يمكن العدق .. تالي شفت مكتوب شمروخ وعدق .. قلت اجل لا.. وصرت اضرب فكر .. لييييييين تذكرت. :nuts: 
. عسوو النخله ههههههههههههههه
عاد ما ادري ويش تسموه احنا نسمي المخمه السوريه عسو
وخمنت ان الشمروخ هو عدق الرطب بتفرعاته لما يشيلو منه الرطب .. فينتج الشمروخ وهو العسو من النخله للتنظيف... 
ويش اللي ذكرني بهالعسوو المنقرض...
اكلت منه شدخ   :seif: من اولاد عمي لييين قلت بسسس. :notrust: . هههههههه
تسلم خيي.. وعذرا على القرقر  :amuse: 
اخاف على كل هالقرقر تالي يطلع شمروخنا غلط..  :embarrest: 
ههههههههه عاد اسمحو لينا ساعتها..  :toung: 

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مياس

بسم الله
يسلمووووووو أخوي على كتابة هالقصه الرووووووووعه :bigsmile: 
وننتظر شبيصير في نتف نتيفان مع السعلووووووووه :rolleyes: ؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا ما انتهوا الدعايات 

شكلها القصة منقولة عا mbc
ها ها ها

----------


## واحد فاضي

آسف  بس لأني  من أمس  في العمل 

ان شاء الله  الليلة نكمل باقي القصة 

وبعد فيه جوله جديده مع يدتي الله يرحمها <<<<شدعوه مصارعه 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي أميرة المرح 

اذا بتشتري أحجار ييب أبو سنور مو يلعبو عليك

هههههههههههههههه عجبتني وربي ... ابو سنوور
اسوود لا تنسى ..ههههههه  :toung: 
رحمة الله عليها..
أيه هذي النوعيه غريبه ما يوثقوا الشياب الا في 
هالنوعيه ......لو تجيب اليهم انرجايزر ما يفيد وياهم ههههههه

وويش يعني ... شماريخ...بلنق ... :weird: ..؟؟؟؟؟

أشوا عرفتيهم ههههههههه 
بنتظار تكملة القصه خيوووو  :wink:  
تسلم من كل شر ويعطيك الف عافيه

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

ان شاء الله نكمل اليوم اذا زبط النت والوضع 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي على الجزء الحلو 
> بس مو كانك حاط فيها اكشن انك مقطعنها اجزء محقرصتني بصراحة 
> انطر الاجزاء الباقية



هلا بخيتي لحن الخلود 

معليش لأنها طويله شوي 

وأنا كل شوي والثاني مطلوب للعمل 

وزين الأكشن هههههههه

ولا تتحقرصي ولا شي ان شاء الله اليوم ما فيه طلب للعمل 

وأكملها اليوم 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكور اخوي على القصة الحلوة
> 
> انتيف انتيفان
> وتسلم اناملك ويسلم فم الجدة
> 
> الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنة



حياش الله خيتي عفاف الهدى 

الله يسلمش خيتي ويرحم أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بخيتي أميرة كل المرح  

 :clap:  هلا خيووو .. عرفتهم << فرحانه حضرتها..  :shiny: 
من حقش تفرحي كلوووووووشششششششششش

سألت وقالو لي البلنق .>>>. السرير..

مزبوووووووووووووووووط 
ميه الميه 

والشماريخ جابو لي موقع تنظيف لنخيل مدري ويه وفيه طاري شمروخ وشماريخ وشميرخات << تدلعي فيهم ... انا لله  :weird: 

حلوة التدليعات 
شميرخات هذي بنت الشماريخ ههههههه

ايه عرفت انه جزء من النخله وبالأحرى جهة الرطب . :rolleyes: . قلت يمكن العدق .. تالي شفت مكتوب شمروخ وعدق .. قلت اجل لا.. وصرت اضرب فكر .. لييييييين تذكرت. :nuts: 
. عسوو النخله ههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووه العسو هههههههه
عاد ما ادري ويش تسموه احنا نسمي المخمه السوريه عسو
وخمنت ان الشمروخ هو عدق الرطب بتفرعاته لما يشيلو منه الرطب .. فينتج الشمروخ وهو العسو من النخله للتنظيف... 
بالضبط خيتي هو :- تفرعات العسو كل واحد منهم يسموه شمروووخ 
يعني الجمع شمااااااااااااريخ <<<لا تصارخ هههههههههه

ويش اللي ذكرني بهالعسوو المنقرض...
اكلت منه شدخ  :seif: من اولاد عمي لييين قلت بسسس. :notrust: . هههههههه

آآآهآآآآآآآآآ  عجل شدخووووووش بالعسو ههههههههه
ولاويش قلتي بس ههههههههه
على قولت الشياب ...لينوش تليين ههههههههه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

تسلم خيي.. وعذرا على القرقر  :amuse: 

أحلى قرقر من أحلى أميروووووه هههههه

اخاف على كل هالقرقر تالي يطلع شمروخنا غلط..  :embarrest: 

لا لا مزبووووووط شمروخكم 
شمروخنا وشمروخكم 
شاركم شمشاركم 
أوه الظاهر طلعنا من الموضوع ههههههه
ههههههههه عاد اسمحو لينا ساعتها..  :toung:  
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

تشكوراتي على التواجد الراااااائع منش خيتي 
أميرة كل المرح

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

> بسم الله
> 
> يسلمووووووو أخوي على كتابة هالقصه الرووووووووعه
> 
> وننتظر شبيصير في نتف نتيفان مع السعلووووووووه؟؟؟



هلا وغلا بخيتي مياس 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش 

ان شاء الله بنشوف ويش سوو السعالوات ويا انتيف نتيفان 
هههههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يلا ما انتهوا الدعايات 
> 
> شكلها القصة منقولة عا mbc
> ها ها ها



هلا بخيتي عفاف الهدى 

ويش نسوي خيه بعد 

علشان نغطي تكاليف البث ههههههههه

تسلمي على التواجد الرائع 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
رجعت من العمل ذاك اليوم 
وجلست أطالع التلفزيون شوي 
وشوي الا يدتي داخله علينا في المجلس 

وقمت أتكلم وياها في حاجات واااايد
وبعد شوي نادوا عليها علشان تنيم اليهال 
وقبل لا تدخل الحجره عطتني فلافة أريل 
وقالت لي نفسي في -صبعبلي- 
فسألتها شا اليوم ويش متغديه 
فقالت لي اليوم ما قصرت أمك سوت لي كاورما
وأكلت ليي سلوقتين وأحين أبغى أبرد على روحي 
ورحت على طول اشتريت اليها 
وجيت ودخلت الحجرة 
وقامت تاكل الصبعبلي 
وبعد ما خلصت بدأت تنيم اليهال 
وقلت اليها 
أنا :- أماه آخر شي وصلنا اله هوه يو انتيف نتيفان وصل للسعلوه 
يدتي:- بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
نبتدي 

بعد ما سلم انتيف نتيفان على السعلوه الأولى 
ردت عليه السعلوه :- لولا سلامك قبل كلامك شان أكلتك وكسكست عظامك ، وهوه لا يشبع ولا يسمن 
فقال ليها انتيف نتيفان:- احنا أولاد اختك جيناك من مكان بعيد وأخوتي موجودين نبغى نبات عندش وعند أخواتش 
ضيفينا 
قالت السعلوه :- ياهلا بأولاد أختي وبيتتهم وقعد كل واحد منهم عند سعلوه من السعالوا التسع وذبحوا ليهم الذبايح لين أكلوا وشربوا 
وبعد فلاف ليالي يو اليهم وهم يبغوا ياكلوهم ، فشافوهم نايمين الا انتيف نتيفان فسألته :- ليش ما تنام ؟؟
فقال ليها انتيف نتيفان:- أنا ما أنام الا في حضن أمي 
فقالت السعلوه :- تعال نام في حضني .
ووضعته في حضنها وهي ناويه عليه نية القشرا
وأخذت تهود عليه وتقول:- كل الناس هودت ونامت وما من عين الا عيني وعينك يالله .
فرد عليها انتيف نتيفان أنا وياش بعد 
فقالت له ليش بعد ما نمت 
فقال ليها :- كيف أنام وتيسي ما أكل ؟
فقامت الى تيسه وأكلته
وعودت وحطت انتيف نتيفان في حظنها وقالت له نفس الشي 
فقال ليها بعد أنا وياش 
وسألته :- زليش ما نمت بعد هالمرة ؟
فقال ليها :- كيف أنام وتيسي ما شرب ؟
فقامت مره فانيه وهي غضبانه وشربت تيسه 
وعودت اله وحطته في حضنها بعد مره فانيه 
وقامت تهود عليه وما فيه فايده بعد انتيف نتيفان ما نام 
وسألته بعد لاويش مانمت لها الحزه 
فقال ليها كيفه أنام وتيسي بردان 
فقامت وغطت تيسه بلحاف 
والتيس كل شوي يتحرك 
فقام الى أخوته ونبههم واحد واحد 
وهوه يقول ليهم قوموا يالخبلان ذاكم السعلوات يسنوا ضروسهم يبغوا ياكلونا وانتون تشاخروا في النوم 
وقاموا وشافوا السعلوات وهم يسنوا ضروسهم والسعلوه الكبيره تقول ليهم يالله سنوا ضروسكم عدل علشان بس ينام هالاغبر انتيف نتيفان نقوم مره وحده وناكلهم 

فقال انتيف نتيفان لأخوته يالله كل واحد يروح اييب يدع نخله ويحطه مكانه تحت الفراش 
ويالله شيلوا فلوس السعلوات وذهبهم وحطوهم على خيولكم 
وما أبغى أشوف ولا واحد منكم 
وخلوني لحالي ، وأنا با أتصرف وياهم 
وعلى طول قاموا وشالوا الذهب والفلوس وحطوهم على الخيول وانحاشوا  وظل انتيف نتيفان لحاله 
ويوم دخلوا السعالوه في ذاك البيت 
كل وحده دخلت الحجره اللي فيها واحد من أخوة انتيف نتيفان وقاموا يقرضوا في يدوع النخيل
ويقولوا مصقعهم لحمهم خشن 
مو زي اللي أكلناهم من أول 
هذولا فير شكلهم 
وانتيف نتيفان يقفل عليهم الحجر وحده ورى الفانيه 
لامن أخذ المفاتيح كلهم وخلاهم عنده 
وأخذ له شوية أكل وشوية ماي وركب تيسه 
ومشى عن السعلوات وهم محبوسين كل وحده في حجره لحالها ، ويصارخوا على انتيف نتيفان طلعنا وبنعطيك فلوووس واااايد 
وما ياب خبرهم وؤاح عنهم 
أما أخوته فمشوا الليل والنهار وهم فرحانين ويقولوا :- حصلنا الذهب وافتكينا من انتيف نتيفان أكيد السعلوات تعشوا به 
ويوم وصلوا الى بيتهم راووا أمهم الذهب والفلوس 
فسألتهم عن انتيف نتيفان فقالوا ليها :- ما ندري عنه ولا شفناه أصلاً !!!!!
فقامت تدعي :- يارب توصل هالولد سالم وتعوده غانم 

وبعد يومين وصل انتيف نتيفان الى بيت أمه ويوم دخل البيت شافته أمه وقامت وحضنته وسألته :- لا ويش ما رحت ويا أخوتك؟؟
فقال لأمه :- يعني نكروني وما بيعطوني نصيبي؟
فقالت أمه :- أصلاً يقولوا ما شافوك ولا شفتهم .
فقال ليها :- أماه انتين لا ويش أول شي كنتي تبغي يهال 
ويوم الله أرزقش بالاولاد خليتينا نروح الى السعلوات ؟؟؟
فقالت اله :- شوف يا انتيف نتيفان أني ما سويت كده الا علشان أشوف منهو الشجاع فيكم 
فقال ليها انتيف نتيفان :- بعد شوي بعلمش من الشجاع .
ويوم يوا أخوته الى البيت قال ليهم شوفوا يا أخوتي 
أبغى نصيبي من الذهب 
فقال ليهم :- ماليي نصيب ؟؟؟زين 
يا تيسي تعال خلنا نفك السعلوات من سجنهم ونخليهم ياخذوا فلوسهم ....وطلع المفاتيح من مخباه 
ويوم شافوا المفاتيح عرفوا ان انتيف نتيفان ما يهرج وياهم 
وهوه اللي يقدر يسوي كل هالحاجات يسويها ويفك السعلوات من سجنهم 
فقالوا لأمهم السالفة من طلعتهم لامن عودوا وعندهم هالذهب والفلوس 
وعرفت أمهم انم انتيف نتيفان هوه أشجعهم 
وعاشوا ويا بعض وعرسوا ويابوا ولاد وبنات 

وحبوا أخوهم انتيف نتيفان 
لامن ماتوا كلهم 

وخلصت وملصت ويت الديايه ورقصت 

وحطت يدتي نقطه بعد هالسالفه 
وسكتت عن الكلام المباح 
يوم ناموا اليهال وخلصت سالفة انتيف نتيفان

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي 
با أروح أشتري لي 
صبعبلي

----------


## لحن الخلود

يسلمو اخوي واحد فاضي على السالفة مدري تخوف او الي تجنن
اي وياك بريلاين صبعبلي بعد ارميهم فوق السطح انا بروح اخذهم 
مشكور وماتقصر ورحم الله والديك 
وننطر السالفة الجديدة
الحين عذرني بروح اصرخ ابي صبعبلي :)
اختك لحـنـ الخلود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشوى النهاية سعيدة مو زي مسلسلات الحين لازم كرتون الفاين جنبك في الحلقة الأخيرة

بس الجدة ما قصرت شهتنا في الصبعبلي واحنا مريضين الله يسامحها

ننتظر القصة الجديدة عفوا السالفة الجديدة 

الله يرحم الجدة

----------


## بئر الصمت

قصص رااائعة ماشاء الله من زمن جداااتنا


الله يرحمش ياجدتي ويرحم اموات المسلمين والمسلماات


مالحقت على جدتي الا وهي على فراش المرض بس كانت تحبنا ونحبها

الله يرحمهم جميعاًًً

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلمو اخوي واحد فاضي على السالفة مدري تخوف او الي تجنن







> اي وياك بريلاين صبعبلي بعد ارميهم فوق السطح انا بروح اخذهم 
> مشكور وماتقصر ورحم الله والديك 
> وننطر السالفة الجديدة
> الحين عذرني بروح اصرخ ابي صبعبلي :)
> اختك لحـنـ الخلود




حياش الله خيتي لحن الخلود 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش 
حلو الصبعبلي 

خلاص با أجيب الش صبعبلي على لبن هههههه

تقبلي تقديري لتواجدك الرائع خيتي 
سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اشوى النهاية سعيدة مو زي مسلسلات الحين لازم كرتون الفاين جنبك في الحلقة الأخيرة







> بس الجدة ما قصرت شهتنا في الصبعبلي واحنا مريضين الله يسامحها
> 
> ننتظر القصة الجديدة عفوا السالفة الجديدة 
> 
> الله يرحم الجدة




هلا بخيتي عفاف الهدى
لا ما عندنا الا نهايات سعيده 
ولا فاين ولا -نابكين- 
الله يعافيش خيتي 
من الحين سوي الش صبعبلي على لبن ولا شربت 
واذا طبتي عليش به اقضي عليه ههههههههه

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> قصص رااائعة ماشاء الله من زمن جداااتنا
> 
> 
> الله يرحمش ياجدتي ويرحم اموات المسلمين والمسلماات
> 
> 
> مالحقت على جدتي الا وهي على فراش المرض بس كانت تحبنا ونحبها
> 
> الله يرحمهم جميعاًًً



خيتي بئر الصمت حياش الله 
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 
الله يخليكم وتذكروها في كل وقت ان شاء الله 
رحمة الله عليها 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مسيكم وصبحكم بلخير
شحوالكم وأخباركم عساكم بخير ان شاء الله

تأخرنا كم يوم عن السوالف بس أعذرونا 
هذا يا محفوظين السلامه اليوم 
قصتي ويا يدتي الله يرحمها 
في الشتاء 

رايح اتمشى والمطر يطق وكاس شاي حاااااااااار
وأنا في السياره 
وبعد زقاره ........أوووه نسينا ممنوع التدخين في المنتدى هه
وأنا في السياره رايح أفتر والمطر ينزل ---نداوي -- يعني شوي شوي 
قررت اني أزور يدتي ورحت اليها 

ودخلت اليها وهي قاعده 
تسمر - وبعدني ما تكلمت وياها 
بس كانت الاوراق في ايدي 
وشافتني المرحومه خالتي -لانها عايشه وياها -
فسلمت عليها بشويش وعرفت خالتي الله يرحمها 
ويش ابغى فقعدت جنب يدتي 
وهي ساااااااااااامره - ورايحه في التفكير 
الا شوي وتطلع منها هالانشوده الروووووووووعه 

صلوا على المصطفى وصلوا على الهادي
صلوا على من بنى قبته في أرض بغدادِ
صلوا على المصطفى وصلوا على الكرار
صلوا على من فرش بردته ولا احتاج عبّار
حيدر يا بو الحسنين ما أنساك عن بالي
يا منطق الجمجمه لو هي عظم بالي 
حيدر يا بو الحسنين يا صاحب الناموس
حلال كل مشكله يا فاك المحبوس 

وبدون شعور قمت أقول 
الله الله الله يا أماه 
ويش هالشعر ....ويش هالشعر 
يدتي:- اسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذا انته هنه وأني ما أدري 
اسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا:- أيه هنه يا أحلى وأعظم شاعره في الدنيا 
يدتي:- من متى انته هنه 
أنا :- هنه من أول ما قمتي تقولي صلوا على المصطفى ....
يدتي :- الله يغربل ابليسك 
ويش يايبنك 
أنا :- يالله مع السلامه 
يدتي :- وين بتروح 
أنا :- تقولي ويش يايبنك ، يعني روح عنا 
يدتي :- لا على العين والراس يا......يا ولد..........
بس يعني اليوم داكيه تمطر ويش مقعدنك من صباح الله 
أنا :- تعرفي بعد ، دام فيه مطر يعني ما فيه نومه 
يدتي :- خلق وشابه
أنا:- يعني ويش 
يدتي :- يعني أنته وأمك نفس النمونه 
أنا :- ( اتعيبط) :- كيفه يعني ما فهمت ؟
يدتي:- هذا يا محفوظ السلامه أمك تحب المطر مررره مررره 
وفي كل دعواتها تطلب من الله المطر مسوى تعرف انه رحمة من الله وان الدعاء تحت المطر الله يستجيبه 
أنا:- وأنا أقول ، لا وأبشرش ما طلعت من البيت الا وحاط اليها مغاسل فوق الصدح علشان تيمع ليها مطر شوي 
يدتي:- خلاص بكره ييب الينا شوي من عندها زين 
أنا :- ولا يهمش بكره أييب الش غرشة مطر 
يدتي:- يالله الحين قوم سو الينا غوري شاي وخلنا نتصخن شوي 
أنا :- با أسوي الش حليبه وياها شوية ينزبيل علشان تتدفي 
يدتي:- زين حق خالتك بعد تشرب ويانا 
وقمت وحطيت الغوري على الفرن وحطيت الحليبه وحطيت وياها شوي ماي وشوية ينزبيل وخليتهم يطبخوا شوي 
وتالي حطيت شوية شكر ويبتهم في تبسي وصبيت لكل واحد كاس 
وجلست خالتي على جنب - تسف- سفره وزبيل 
وهي تصتاخ الينا 
يدتي:- الله حلوه هالحليبه الله يسلمك ان شاء الله 
أنا :- عليش بالعافيه أماه 
يدتي:- والله ذكرتني بأيام لووول 
أنا:- الله يذكرش بالخير ، أي أيام 
يدتي:- لول يا .....يا ولد...... اذا حول المطر طلعنا في السكك والطرقات وقمنا نلعب ، صبيان وبنات ما فيه فرق أبد
أنا :- زين ويش تقولوا ، ويش تسووا 
يدتي:- أول ما ينزل المطر كانت أمهاتنا اييبوا الينا خيشة - مالت العيش ويكفسوها من النص ونلبسها بعد لول ما فيه شتاري ولا غيرها وبعدين نطلع تحت المطر وإحنا نقول 
طق يا مطر طق
بيتنا يديد ...مزرابنا حديد 
طق يا مطر طق

أنا :- وبعد ويش تقولوا 
يدتي :- نقول بعد 
صاح المطر بيد الله 
كسر حوي عبدالله 
طاح المطر برعوده
كسر حوي عبوده
طاح المطر في الخيمه 
كسر حوي فطيمه
طاح المطر من فوق 
كسر حوي (.......)إسم شخص من البلد ورفعاَ للحرج لن أذكره( وهو غير-- بن طوق )

أنا :- وبعد ويش تقولوا 
يدتي:- ويش نقول ....
خالتي :- نقول بعد
طاح المطر على قطر وتيمعوا في العشه 
سووا ليهم خبيصه ما خلوا حتى تشه 

وبعد :-
طاحت علينا المطره 
على شباب العطره 
والمطره ما تستاهل 
تستاهل (.......)ياهل 

يدتي :- أي والله لول كنا نطلع في المطر ونمشي في الغدران 
وما نرجع الا المشق ضابر أرايلنا ضرب 

خالتي :- بس نعود البيت يقوموا يدبغوا أرايلنا بالدهان والفازلين دبغ
أنا:- الله ، الحين لو واحد يمشي تحت المطر قالوا عنه مينون 
ولا خبل 
يدتي :- والله من يزل المطر ما تسمع الا طق المواعين فوق لبيوت وكل واحد امع له شوية مطر بركه عن الحسد 
أنا:- أيه وأنا أقول ، قبل اسبوع أمي يايه اليها ........بت ......... وتبغى من عند أمي شوية مطر 

يدتي:- هذولا أكيد محسودين ويبغوا يرشوا على بابهم شوية مطر 
أنا :- يعني حق كده 
يدتي:- وبعضهم يرشوا المطر في غرفة النوم اذا عرسوا حق البركه بعد
أنا:- خلاص با أيمع لي شوي حق اذا عرست 
يدتي:- خذ من عند أمك شوي 
أنا :- يعني با ايمع وبا أعطيه أمي بعد 
يدتي:- الله يوفقك يا ....يا ولد........
ويبلغنا عرسك يا رب 

ولفت اتباهي حين التفت الى خالتي وكأنها 
تتذكر أيام لووول ونزلت منها دمعه أيضاً على ما مضى من الايام ، وتابعت -سف سفرتها وزبيلها 

ودخل ولد خالتي وسكت القوم عن الكلام المباح
حينما توقف المطر على الهطول 
وإستأذنت لأقف تحت المطر 
وأتذكر بعض الأيام السابقه 
وأنا أقول :-
طاح المطر على قطر.........

وسلامتكم 
ونلتقي ان شاء الله قريباً

سلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يوفقك    
ترى بيتنا فيه حوي  ومفتوح اذا تبغى تتذكر ايام لول تعال

احم احم مو انت مرتك يعني

الله يرحم جدتك

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي 
روعة السالفة 
بس احنا  نقول لما ينزل المطر 
نقول شطرين بس <<<< طلعنا       بخيلين اخ لو بس امي قاعده كان سمعتنا شوي 
نقول زيدي زيدي يامطرة وارحمي عبيد الله 
مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي ولا تتاخر علينا بالسالفة الجديدة 

اي توضيح   لما قصد بكتب السوالف قصد باوراق عندي ما قصد في منتديات ثانية 
ورحم الله والديك 
تقبل مروري اختك لحــنـ الخلود

----------


## وردة البنفسج

*الله يعطيك العافيه ع السوالف الول*

*والله يرحم يدتك برحمته* 

*والله نفسي من زمان اسمع سوالف لول*

*لا عدمناك ولاعدمن هسوالف**
* 
*تقبل مروري*

*وردة البنفسج*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*على ويش اعلق ويش ابدي*

*من نومت الجهال الى نتيف نتيفاتن وصولاً الى المطر*

*كشخات كشخات*

*<<<<< اعتراف صريح بتقصير*


*نومت الجهال عجبتني بالمرة* 

*تت ياسنور تت تت* 
*ماعدنا بنات*
*ماعدنا إلا فطوم تنام وتسكت*

*شي روعه ابداع ماتدري من الي كتب كلماتها ........* 


*اما نتيف نتيفان كسر خاطري <<<< موعشان شي عشان نتف زيي* 
*>>>> سكتي بلا فضيحه....خخخخخخخخ*


*اشتهيت عصيده من الصبح اسوي جدتي الله يرحمها*

*احسن وحده في القطيف تسوي عصيده*


*معذرتاً خيو على التقصير من زمان ما طبيت اهني*



*بنتظار سوالفك وسوالف جتك الزينه*

* يا ابو زين*



*دمتــ بود*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الله يوفقك







> ترى بيتنا فيه حوي ومفتوح اذا تبغى تتذكر ايام لول تعال
> 
> احم احم مو انت مرتك يعني
> 
> الله يرحم جدتك





هلا بيش خيتي عفاف الهدى 
إحم إحم خلاص با أخلي ام زين تروح ......

وأنا با أروح بيت أختي أتذكر ذيك الأيام هههههههه

مشكوره خيتي 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي







> روعة السالفة 
> بس احنا نقول لما ينزل المطر 
> نقول شطرين بس <<<< طلعنا بخيلين اخ لو بس امي قاعده كان سمعتنا شوي 
> نقول زيدي زيدي يامطرة وارحمي عبيد الله 
> مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي ولا تتاخر علينا بالسالفة الجديدة 
> 
> اي توضيح لما قصد بكتب السوالف قصد باوراق عندي ما قصد في منتديات ثانية 
> ورحم الله والديك 
> تقبل مروري اختك لحــنـ الخلود





هلا بخيتي لحن الخلود 
تواجدش خيتي هو الروعه 

وآآآآسف على التأخير لظروف خارجه على الإراده 

ولا تقعدي أمش لا ..........أصلاً بتستحرق عليش هههههههههههه

مو مشكله خيتي بالعكس نتشرف والله بالخدمه 
رحم الله والديش والمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *الله يعطيك العافيه ع السوالف الول*
> 
> *والله يرحم يدتك برحمته*  
> *والله نفسي من زمان اسمع سوالف لول* 
> *لا عدمناك ولاعدمن هسوالف*
> 
> *تقبل مروري* 
> 
> *وردة البنفسج*




هلا بيش خيتي وردة البنفسج 
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات يااااارب

ان شاء الله تستمر هالسوالف  ونجيب اليكم سوالف مغبره مررررررررررره هههههههه

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> هلا وغلا بيش خيتي سحر القوافي 
> آنستينا وشرفتينا
> *على ويش اعلق ويش ابدي*
> 
> *من نومت الجهال الى نتيف نتيفاتن وصولاً الى المطر* 
> *كشخات كشخات* 
> *<<<<< اعتراف صريح بتقصير*
> 
> * تواجدش خيتي هو الكشخه والجخ خيتي سحر* 
> ...



 
مشكوووووووووررررررررررره خيتي على التواجد الرائع خيتي

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

فيه يوم من أيام الله جيت من الورشه وحالتي حاله 
ودخلت البيت وشافتني يدتي الله يرحمها 

قامت تضحك على حالتي 
يدتي:- هاااه ويش فيك حالتك حاله ....كلك -قريييز -
أنا:- ويش أسوي سيارتي في الورشه
يدتي:- ويش فيها ...خربانه
أنا:- ما هيه راضيه تشتغل 
يدتي:- ان شاء الله تشتغل وتروح وتيي بها 
أنا:- يا الله 
يدتي:- يالله روح اتسبح وتالي روح وييب ليي حاجه 
أنا:- ان شاء الله 
ورحت وسبحت وأنا طالع من -اعزكم الله- الحمام تزحلقت على الباب والتوت ريولي
وقمت وأنا اعري الى الغرفه ورحت الى يدتي وقلت اليها 
قامت الله يرحمها وخلتني اييب  غرشة بيبسي وزيت الزيتون 
وحطت عليي زيت الزيتون ووقفت على غرشة البيبسي 
وقمت أحرّك ريولي عليها لين صارت زينه 
( وصفه طبيه من زماااان يعني مغبره وسهله )
يدتي:- هااااه صارت ريولك زينه 
أنا:- الحمد لله زينه 
يدتي:- الحين روح اشتر لي زيت الورد
 وغرشة بيرندا وغرشة تيم .
أنا :- شااا وين غرشة زيت الورد اللي قبل يومين شارينها ؟
يدتي:- والله غميضه علىذيك الغرشه ، انكسرت على باب الأدب
أنا:- آآآآآه عشان كده زحلقت على باب الأدب 
يدتي:- الله يغربل هاليهال أخذوها وأني ما أدري 
أنا:- خلاص أماه بعد شوي اييب الش وحده ولا يهمش 
وخلي بيزاتش عندش 
يدتي:- لكن هالمرّه با أخشها ولاني عاطيتنها أحد
أنا:- واللي يبغى صبي له في كاس ههههههههه
يدتي:- هههههههه 
أنا :- الحين ويش بتقولي لي اليوم
يدتي:- اليوم يا......ياولد...... با أقول لك سالفه بس كلها شعر ، يالله روح ييب أوراقك وقلمك 
أنا:- ان شاء الله 
ورحت ويبت الأوراق والقلم وقعدت أكتب....
يدتي:- هذا بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
فيه ريّال تاجر معرس على أربع حريم
يقولوا إن واحد تاجر
عنده أربع حراير
لا جنّه يشرحون الخاطر
....كل وحده كالحوريه
*****
وحده بيضا زي الدر
مثل القمر اذا أزهر
في ليلة أرباطعشر
...وكالشمس المضية
*****
وحده حمره كالرمان
زي الورد في البستان
تترك العاقل حيران
...بأنوارها السحريه

وفيه يوم قاعدين أربعهم ويا بعض 
قاموا يقولوا وكل وحده تعاير الفانيه.........
الحمره اتقول للبيضا:-
لا ترمطيني بنفسش
تدري المرض لا(اذا)مسّش
ما تنفعي قطعيه
يا زوعة الواويه
قومي انروح البساتين 
تشوفي الورد واتعرفين
ياهو الحلو وأيهو الزين
...والحسن كله ليّه
***
البيضا ترد على الحمره:-
لونش زي لون الدم
لون الخمر لمحرّم
والحمره نار جهنّم
لون الحمره واويه
***
الحين الصفره اتقول:-
لوني أنا أحسن لون
لون الليره ولون البون
لا عاين لي المغبون
.....يفترج همه بيّا
***
الحمره تقول للبيضا:-
والله بياضش ما يفيدش
لازم اتحني أيدش
وتحمرين خدودش
....ياماشقه الحدريه
***
وسمعت السوده القول
ظلّت اتنادي لاحّول
كل الحسن ليكم مول
....وكل المذمه بيّه
***
لوني أنا أحسن لون
لون الكحل بالعيون
والخال جمب لجفون
والحسن كلّه ليّا
***
بعدين أربعهم قالوا مرّه وحده 
سكتوا وحاكمنا أيينا
نفرض عليه حشينا(حكينا)
ونسأله ياهيه الزينه
....عنده وياهيه المرضيّه
*********
ساعة ولن ياي للبيت 
التاجر ملتف ببشيت
حفّوه والوا له ييت
....يالله أحكم بهالقضيه
***
ياهي اللي تحبها أكثر
وياهي اللي بيها تفخر
قلهم وبعد ما اتفكّر
دوروا فكركم ليّا
البيضه شمس بدري
والحمره منها عطري
والصفره تشرح صدري
والسوده عمبر ليّا
***

لمّن سمعوا كلامه 
كلمن ضحكت قدامه 
وما حدا قالت آنا
....وكلهم قاعدين بقصيره 
****

(..............
............)

- هذا مقطع مشفر علشان الرقابه هههههههههه

أنا:- الله الله بصراحه هالشعر وهالسالفه حليووووه مررررره
يدتي:- أي والله حليوه ، هذي يقولوها اذا الواحد عنده أكفر من وحده معرس عليها 
أنا:- يالله الواحد في هالزمن وحده ويا الله 
يدتي:- الله يعين 
أنا :- رحم الله والديش أماه ، خووووش سالفه اليوم

و.......و........طق طق طق
جائت حلوة اللبن وشافتني وقامت تسألني عن ريولي
ويش فيها ، وقلت اليها 

وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح
عندما غرشة البيبسي عادت للإنسداح ههههههه

ان شاء الله في أقرب وقت سالفه يديده من 
سوالف يدتي

وسلام

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*عندما غرشة البيبسي عادت للإنسداح ههههههه

 * 




*اما عليك سوالف*



*زين طلعة لها فايده غرشه البيبسي*





* صراحه شعر غير شكل* 

*عجبني*

*ولو اني كنت متحيزه الى لون الكحل*

*كسرت خاطري اخر وحده تكلمت* 

*بس لو كنت وياهم دافعة عنها* 





*ونفسي اعرف الجزء المحذوف ..........* 



*ما اقدر على حاجه سمها شوقه ولا تضوقه (تذوقه )* 




*يلا ماعليه سماح ها المرة*

*وسلامة رجولك حق داك اليوم انشاء الله الحين احسن*


*هههههههه*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله تسلم اخوي 

افى راحت علينا ابويي اتوفى كان خليت نسوانه الثلاث يقولوا شعر زي هذا

ترى الوالد ما خد ثلاث لا وكلنا في بيت واحد 

بس ما قط مرة سمعتهم يشعرون كدا

تسلم وعافاك الله ان شاء الله الحين احسن

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي على السالفة الحلوة
 بس على غرشة البيبسي جربناها والله يحفظش يا يمة ذوقتيني المر منها خليتني احلف ما اولي ريول مثل ما قال اخوي واحد فاضي
اذا اتنوا زيت الورد احنا فوكس 

رحم الله والديك اخوي ورحم الله جدتك وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات


وننتظر السالفة الجديدة على احر من الجمر

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي سحر القوافي 





> *عندما غرشة البيبسي عادت للإنسداح ههههههه*
> 
> * * 
> *جعله دووووم هالضحكه ياااارب*







> *اما عليك سوالف*
> الله يرحمها يدتي هذي سوالفها وياي
> 
> 
> *زين طلعة لها فايده غرشه البيبسي*
> إحنا من زمان نسوي هالحركه للرجول 
> من تلتف .....أحسن من الأبر والدختور <<يخاف من الأبر مووووووووووت هههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...





الله يسلمش خيتي 
والله من ذاك اليوم على طول طابت 
مو زي الحين أبر ههههههه وجبس 
وعمليات 

تقبلي تحياتي للتواجد اللطيف
سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

> والله تسلم اخوي







> افى راحت علينا ابويي اتوفى كان خليت نسوانه الثلاث يقولوا شعر زي هذا
> 
> ترى الوالد ما خد ثلاث لا وكلنا في بيت واحد 
> 
> بس ما قط مرة سمعتهم يشعرون كدا
> 
> تسلم وعافاك الله ان شاء الله الحين احسن




الله يسلمش خيتي عفاف الهدى 
الله يرحم الوالد ويغمده الجنه بجوار محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام
والله يطيب اليكم العيشه ان شاء الله 
وتجتمعون على الخير 
يااااارب 
والله يعافيش ويسلمش ان شاء الله 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي على السالفة الحلوة







> بس على غرشة البيبسي جربناها والله يحفظش يا يمة ذوقتيني المر منها خليتني احلف ما اولي ريول مثل ما قال اخوي واحد فاضي
> اذا اتنوا زيت الورد احنا فوكس 
> 
> رحم الله والديك اخوي ورحم الله جدتك وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
> 
> 
> وننتظر السالفة الجديدة على احر من الجمر




هلا بيش خيتي لحن الخلود 
لا شكر على واجب خيتي
والله يذكر غرشة البيبسي كانت دوا للمكسور
والله يحفظ الوالده الكريمه والف سلام اليها 
أووووووه فكس هذي الريول تصير ضو 

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

وان شاء الله السوالف تستمر 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الحرية

* الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين .
رحمة الله عليها .
ويرحم اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات.....و مافي أحلى من سوالف الجدات و ما تمل من سوالفهم

و شكراً بنتظار كل ما هو جديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا يا محفوظين السلامه اليوم مجتمعين في بيت أبويي 
وقاعدين كل الشباب والفتايا في البيت 

تعرفوا ليلة الجمعه الكل يروح  بيت أبوه واللي 
فيه يصير التجمع 

وفرصه الواحد يسأل عن أهله وويش صار طول الإسبوع 

وبعد ما خلصت القعده العامه بقينا 
أنا وحلوة اللبن ويدتي الله يرحمها 

سهرانين ونسولف 

ومرّه وحده ما شافوني الا قايل ليهم 
أنا :- أماه ، لول المره اذا بتدلع بنتها ويش تقول ليها 

يدتي :- (توجه الكلام لأمي ) :- شفتي ولدش عن ويش يسأل

حلوة اللبن :- ويش فيها ، غير يكتب ويعرف ويش لول نسوي ويش نقول
يدتي:- يالله على قولت أمك يالله قوم روح ييب أوراقك وقلمك
أنا:- ان شاء الله 
يدتي:-( تنادي) :- ييب وياك السرود داكوه عدال البغله اللي في الروزنه

أنا:- ان شاء الله 
ويبت اليها السرود وطلعت منه كم تمره وحطتهم في المشكاب 
وطلبت مني أصب قهوه 

وبعد ما صبينا القهوه وأكلنا فردة التمره بدأت يدتي بالكلام المباح

يدتي :- هذا يا......يا ولد........ لول إذا الوحده وصلت  عمرها 
فلطعشر سنه ولا أرباطعشر سنه أمها تدّلع بها وتقول بنيتي بتعرس يا اليوم لو باشر ( بكره) 
أنا :- ويش تقول ، يعني تقول شعر ولا ويش 
يدتي :- تقول شعر ، وهيه قاعده ويا بتها 
وتقعد تشكّل اللي في بالها من أفكار 
وتبغى الخير والسعادة لبتها 

وتقول في ما يقولوا 

فاطمه خطبها الجبري
ومندوبه الباشا
نص الحسا دزتها
والهير ويا قماشه
وبغداد إصباحتها 
وانقول دزة اللاشا
وعمها قال هاتوها
وأبوها خضض راسه 
( للتوضيح :- الجبري :- أحد الأغنياء ويمكن تغييره الى أي إسم
دزتها :- اللي يجيبه المعرس اليها
قماشه :- اللؤلؤة 
إصباحتها :- الثباحيه وما يحضر لها من الهدايا
اللاشا:- لا شيء)

أنا:- يعني يبغوا اليها نص الحسا ونص بغداد
حلوة اللبن :- تضحك....... أيه هذي بت السلطان 

يدتي :- تضحك ....... راس مالها قلتين تمر وخمسة حصره 
وروحي بيت ريلش 

فضحكنا كلنا 

وأيضاً قلت اليها :- يمه الحين فيه شعر يقولوه 
إذا عرسوا بس ما يقولوا منه الا بيتين ولا فلافه 

يدتي :- ويشهوه بعد
أنا :- شي لله يا با الحسن شي لله
الشمس ردت لعلي بعد الصلاه

يدتي :- أنا ماني حافظتنه بس أمك حافظتنه

حلوة اللبن :- ان شاء الله ما نسيته 

يدتي :- يالله لا تدّلعي علينا يستاهل ولدش 

أنا:- يالله يمه قوليه 

يدتي :- يالله علشان نسوي زفه الليله 

أنا :- خلاص بنسوي زفه الش أماه 

يدتي:- خلاص سووا اليي بس بشرط
أنا:- آمري أمر 
يدتي:- تييب ليي حنّا 
أنا :- بكره أييب اليكم فنتينكم تآمروا أمر

حلوة اللبن :- خلاص يالله أكتب ....

شي لله يبو الحسن شي لله 
والشمس ردت لعلي عقب الصلاه

( فبدأنا نصفق ونردد معاها )

الشمس ردت ردها المولى علي 
أبو اليمه ياخلايق ما حلآه 

ردت الشمس اليه عقب الأفول 
ان شاء الله يوم الحشر كلنا معاه

وحين ردت لعلي جاه السرور
والخلايق بو الحسن تخضع وراه

خصه بالإكرام من دون الأنام 
فارس الفرسان متى عيني ترآه

لو ينوزن حيدر بالخلق رجح 
فاز من حبه وخابت عداه

من رقى كتف النبي محمدِ
وكسّر الأصنام والعالم تراه

من خصه ربه إبفاطم التقى
وخصه الله في سابع سماه

صلى عليه الله ما سارٍ سرى
أبو الحسنين فوق ما نقدر صفاه

قاتل المرحب ولا خفت بعد
هام الراس كل من سيفه علاه

التجي بك يا حبيبي ومهجتي
كان تشفي كل مريض من بلاه

الف صلى الله عليك يا با الحسن 
كل شيعي يرتجيك أنته رجاه 

أنا:- الله الله ......الله يعطيش العافيه ويسلمكم الينا ياااااارب

حلوة اللبن :- خلاص دحنا زفيناش أماه ، نبغى الحلاوه 

يدتي:- وهي تضحك .... الحلاوه عليكم مو أني العروس 

وخلصت سهرتنا ذيك الليله 

وأذن الصباح فسكتنا عن الكلام المباح 

ان شاء الله عجبتكم

----------


## Princess

سلاااامووو
صح النومه اميرووه.. قوه شحالش ... << حياني الله  :toung: 
ايه.. وخلصت سالفة نتيف نتيفان.. << توو الناس توش تدري 
ايه وصبعبلي السالفه فيها.. ابغى على فيمتو.. هههههه ..  
دقيقه بس.. لحظه .. هووووب.. ايوااا .. وصلت للسالفه الثانيه.. ايه يللا هدوء ابقراها.. 
===========================
هلاااا باااك... 
بداية السالفه ويا المطر ودخلتك على يدتك وخالتك الله يرحمهم.. وقصيدة يدتك.. والحليب و الموقف ككل..حسيت روحي اشوفه ... وخشيت جو.. كل شي ولا عاد مفتحه بهالفجريه نافذة قرقوري خخ ومشغله المروحه .. هههههههههههههه



> طاح المطر على قطر وتيمعوا في العشه 
> سووا ليهم خبيصه ما خلوا حتى تشه



اني سمعت اللي حولي يقولو ..
طاح المطر على قطر وتبللت الكشه.. سوو عصيده ما عطونا طشه... 
امي عطيتني طشة حلوى..وديتها لسلوى..
سلوى في المدرسه.. تكتب كتابه وهندسه ..
ابوها يبيع سمبوسه.. سلوى صارت عرووسه... 




> يدتي :- والله من يزل المطر ما تسمع الا طق المواعين فوق لبيوت وكل واحد امع له شوية مطر بركه عن الحسد



هههههههههه عجبتني قولة يدتك المرحومه يطق المواعين طق.. هههههههه والله وناسه 
مو الحين ماي المطر اللهم يا كافي الشر من هالتلوث لونه يجيب الهم.. يا مجير... وعجبتني سالفة الحسد وماي المطر .. يللا ماي مطر ولا 
كسار بيض وزفر <<< خوب كسار البيض حق المختلع مو المحسود .. هادااويش اميرووه... << هيهي خذ لك خرفت وقعدت..  




> أنا:- خلاص با أيمع لي شوي حق اذا عرست




ههههههههههه هااا ابو زين .. :wink:  ارجع للخلف باك باك.. سويتها لو لااا.. يمعت ورشيت لو لااا.. << صدق نحاسه ولقافه..  :toung: 
=========================== 
يللا للي بعدوو... اه.. خذ لك في صفحه ثانيه.. ويلي ... بعيد.. يللا بسم الله... اي .. اي اي .. عفر تغصغصت... :nosweat: 
دقيقه... لحظه... هيييي.. اوباا... وصلت,,, زين... <<< انتين مو لو تقومي تكملي نومش احسن. :noworry: .>>>.ماااني ..  :huh: .
شوي زين بقرى وباعوود.. 
=========================== 
عدناااااا..
ههههههههههههههه ماني قادره... يوم تقول لك يدتك ييب غرشة بيبسي وزيت زيتون.. اقول في بالي الزيت بتمرخه ,,, الغرشه لويه..؟؟ عفر بطق ريوله بها... !!
ههههههههههه ياربي .. والله خووش وصفه,,, رحمة الله على يدتك.. 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالاااا قعدوا بيتنا.. الا الجيرااان... << ما عليكم منها صامت بس هزاز  :embarrest:  
احم..



> (..............
> ............)
> - هذا مقطع مشفر علشان الرقابه هههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه عجبني.. عاد اهل لول احيانا .. ولويش بعد.. خخ يدتي الله يطول بعمرها.. احيانا تجيب اناشيد من لول فيهم كلاااام.. يا ساااتر .. اني افقق عيوني.. وتضحك علي خالتي وتقول: اهل لول عادي عالنيات,,واني مره ههههههه باموت ويش هالأناشيد..؟؟ ويلي عالنيات وجهي اللي على النيات..
شان كتبته هالمشفر بلون ابيض .. ههههههه عن الرقابه.. :wink:  ابغى احدد واشوف ويش هالمشفر <<< يبغى لش دست سنه بساعه..  




> وسكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح
> عندما غرشة البيبسي عادت للإنسداح ههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
=========================== 

اللي بعدوووو....
سرود.. مشكااب... ..؟؟ 




> إصباحتها :- الثباحيه وما يحضر لها من الهدايا



 
الثبااحيه ..  يعني ويه <<< انحس منش مافي في تصيد الأغلاط. :evil: . سلط الله عليش من يتصيد هههههههه ... <<<خلاص خلاص بتأدب  
ههههههههههههههههه خووش راس مال لش ياعرووس عالبركه كلووش ...  




> شي لله يبو الحسن شي لله 
> والشمس ردت لعلي عقب الصلاه






هههههههههههه وناااسه والله... احبها هالقصيده..  
بس حدي هالبيتين.. حافظه زي يدتك المرحومه.. ورحم الله والدين امك على تكملتها ..
===========================
ابو زين..
خيووو .. تسلم مليوون
جدا روعه.. يعطيك الف عافيه
ويحرسك الله من كل عدو ويحفظك من شر الأشرار يا كريم
ويوفقك ويبلغك كل مراد... 
عفر صار قرقر وايد  :rolleyes: احم.. 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مياس

بسم الله
روووووووووووعه هالقصص والأحداث خيوووووو الفاضي :shiny:  
يسلمووووووووو وننتظر الجديد دوم ـاً :ongue: 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصل :coool: 
اميرة المرح
 ههههههههههههه موتتيني ضحك على تعليقاتش ال :lol:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا اخوي

والله هالأغنية مرة حلوة

والسوالف الي اتقولها ما تنمل 

الله يعطيك العافية

ويرحم الجدة برحمته الواسعة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * سراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين .
> 
> رحمة الله عليها .
> ويرحم اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات.....
> و مافي أحلى من سوالف الجدات و ما تمل من سوالفهم 
> و شكراً بنتظار كل ما هو جديد . . . 
> و نسألكم الدعاء



رحم الله والديك أخي عاشق الحرية 
الله يرحم أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين

تقبل خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلاااااااااااااااا وغلاااااااااا بأميرة المرح 
وين الناس ....... الله يغربل ابليسش 
وأنا أقرأ ردش وأنا فاقع من الضحك 
غربل الله ابليسش 


سلاااامووو

صح النومه اميرووه.. قوه شحالش ... << حياني الله  :toung:  
حياش الله بعد كفير 
ايه.. وخلصت سالفة نتيف نتيفان.. << توو الناس توش تدري 
ايه وصبعبلي السالفه فيها.. ابغى على فيمتو.. هههههه ..  
خلّص اليوم ما فيه الا على لبن <<<نحاسه  :toung:  
دقيقه بس.. لحظه .. هووووب.. ايوااا .. وصلت للسالفه الثانيه.. ايه يللا هدوء ابقراها.. 
يالله هذا إحنا بنحارس .......
=========================== 

هلاااا باااك... 
هلا باكين ........ 
بداية السالفه ويا المطر ودخلتك على يدتك وخالتك الله يرحمهم.. وقصيدة يدتك.. والحليب و الموقف ككل..حسيت روحي اشوفه ... وخشيت جو.. كل شي ولا عاد مفتحه بهالفجريه  
انتبهي لا يطب عليش مطر هههههههه 
نافذة قرقوري خخ ومشغله المروحه .. هههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههه حلوه 
مشغله البانكهه الله يجيب الش الهواء البارد 
على هالصبحيه 

اني سمعت اللي حولي يقولو ..
طاح المطر على قطر وتبللت الكشه.. سوو عصيده ما عطونا طشه... 
امي عطيتني طشة حلوى..وديتها لسلوى..
سلوى في المدرسه.. تكتب كتابه وهندسه ..
ابوها يبيع سمبوسه.. سلوى صارت عرووسه... 
هذه روايه ضعيفة السند 
ورواتها كلّهم ضعيفوا السند 
ورواية يدتي هيه الصحيحه ههههههههههههه 

هههههههههه عجبتني قولة يدتك المرحومه يطق المواعين طق.. هههههههه والله وناسه  
الله يخليها الوالده الى الحين ترى تيمع ماي مطر 
وما تدعي في العزيه الا ان المطر يطيح في كل وقت  
مو الحين ماي المطر اللهم يا كافي الشر من هالتلوث لونه يجيب الهم.. يا مجير... وعجبتني سالفة الحسد وماي المطر .. يللا ماي مطر ولا 
كسار بيض وزفر <<< خوب كسار البيض حق المختلع مو المحسود .. هادااويش اميرووه... << هيهي خذ لك خرفت وقعدت.. 
أي والله الحين ماي المطر 
ما ينزل الا لونه أسود وأصفر 
ما دري يرشوا عليه خميره ولا ويه ههههه
--- كسار بيض وزفر ...الليله سالفتنا عن كسار البيض 
ويش مدريش عفر...هههههههه 

ههههههههههه هااا ابو زين .. :wink:  ارجع للخلف باك باك.. سويتها لو لااا.. يمعت ورشيت لو لااا.. << صدق نحاسه ولقافه..  :toung:  
أكيييييييييييييد لا والحين بعد بين فتره وفتره 
أرش الشقه بماي المطر بعد 
يالملقوفه هههههههههههههه
=========================== 
يللا للي بعدوو... اه.. خذ لك في صفحه ثانيه.. ويلي ... بعيد.. يللا بسم الله... اي .. اي اي .. عفر تغصغصت... :nosweat:  
ههههههههههههه حلوه تغصغصت  :toung:  
دقيقه... لحظه... هيييي.. اوباا... وصلت,,, زين... <<< انتين مو لو تقومي تكملي نومش احسن. :noworry: .>>>.ماااني ..  :huh: .
شوي زين بقرى وباعوود..  
ننتظر الباك ..........


يتبع>>>>>

----------


## واحد فاضي

=========================== 
عدناااااا..
حمد الله على السلامه 
سلامة الأسفار .... 
ههههههههههههههه ماني قادره... يوم تقول لك يدتك ييب غرشة بيبسي وزيت زيتون.. اقول في بالي الزيت بتمرخه ,,, الغرشه لويه..؟؟ عفر بطق ريوله بها... !!
ههههههههههه ياربي .. والله خووش وصفه,,, رحمة الله على يدتك.. 
الله يغربل ابليسش خيتي 
ويش تطق ريولي بالغرشه 
شااااا ريول ديناصور هههههههههههه :toung:  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالاااا قعدوا بيتنا.. الا الجيرااان... << ما عليكم منها صامت بس هزاز  :embarrest:  
احم.. 
إحم إحم........ 

هههههههههههههههه عجبني.. عاد اهل لول احيانا .. ولويش بعد.. خخ يدتي الله يطول بعمرها.. احيانا تجيب اناشيد من لول فيهم كلاااام.. يا ساااتر .. اني افقق عيوني.. وتضحك علي خالتي وتقول: اهل لول عادي عالنيات,,واني مره ههههههه باموت ويش هالأناشيد..؟؟ ويلي عالنيات وجهي اللي على النيات.. 
أي والله ويش على النيات 
ما يخلّوا شي الا يقولوه 
وسلامي على النيات هههههههه 

شان كتبته هالمشفر بلون ابيض .. ههههههه عن الرقابه.. :wink:  ابغى احدد واشوف ويش هالمشفر <<< يبغى لش دست سنه بساعه..  
مشفّر يعني مشفّر 
مافيه أمل ينكتب
بس للمعرسين وبالحبر السري بعد
ههههههههههههه
شكلش يغى لش هههههههههههه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
سانكيوات
=========================== 

اللي بعدوووو....
سرود.. مشكااب... ..؟؟ 
سرّوووود :- يعني زبيل صغير يحطوا فيه التمر
مشكاب :- صحن  

الثبااحيه ..  يعني ويه <<< انحس منش مافي في تصيد الأغلاط. :evil: . سلط الله عليش من يتصيد هههههههه ... <<<خلاص خلاص بتأدب  
ههههههههههههههههههه
ما عليه لكن بتصيّد عليش في الأغلاط
هذي من تأثير النعس 
ههههههههههههههههه خووش راس مال لش ياعرووس عالبركه كلووش ...  
 
هههههههههههه
الله يغربل ابليسش 


هههههههههههه وناااسه والله... احبها هالقصيده..  
بس حدي هالبيتين.. حافظه زي يدتك المرحومه.. ورحم الله والدين امك على تكملتها .. 
الله يرحم والديش ويسلمش  
===========================
ابو زين..
خيووو .. تسلم مليوون
جدا روعه.. يعطيك الف عافيه 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش ويوفقش ان شاء الله  
ويحرسك الله من كل عدو ويحفظك من شر الأشرار يا كريم
ويوفقك ويبلغك كل مراد... 
عفر صار قرقر وايد  :rolleyes: احم.. 

دمت بحفظ الرحمن 
عفر خلصتي  
يسلمش ان شاء الله ويوفقش في دراستش 
وتصيري اللي تتمنيه ياااااااااااارب 
تقبلي خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> بسم الله
> 
> روووووووووووعه هالقصص والأحداث خيوووووو الفاضي 
> يسلمووووووووو وننتظر الجديد دوم ـاً
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصل
> اميرة المرح
> 
> ههههههههههههه موتتيني ضحك على تعليقاتش ال



خيتي مياس مرحبتين 
الروعه تواجدش خيه مياس 
ولا يهمش ان شاء الله نواصل بدون مانفاصل 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلموا اخوي
> 
> والله هالأغنية مرة حلوة
> 
> والسوالف الي اتقولها ما تنمل 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية
> 
> ويرحم الجدة برحمته الواسعة



خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين 
تواجدش خيتي ما ينمل والله 

شرفتمونا في موضوعنا 

الله يعطيش العافيه ويسلمش ان شاء الله 
الله يرحم أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا يا محفوظين السلامه 
ذاك اليوم رجعت من المدرسه وأنا تعبان 
ودخلت البيت وحطيت راسي ونمت 
وما قعدت الا الساعه عشر الليل  وحدي صليت وأكلت ليي 
حاجه وشربت كاس شاي وعودت نمت مره فانيه الى آذان الصبح 
ويم فاني بعد على نفس النمونه 
ويم فالف دخلت البيت والا هذي يدتي وحلوة اللبن يحارسوني

يدتي:-  ويش فيك لك كم يوم ما تاكل زي الناس ولا تقعد تسولف ويانا؟؟
أنا:- ما فيه شي بس تعبان .
حلوة اللبن :- ما فيه شي ...الا فيه أشايا ....تعبان ويش اللي متعبنك
قلّة الأكل وزيادة النوم .
أنا:- ما فيه شي بس تعبان شوي في المدرسه.
يدتي:- تعبان في المدرسه .... شا يخلوكم تحملوا رمل ولا سميت( وضحكت)

وضحكنا على ما قالته 
ودخلت الى الحجره وحطيت راسي ونمت 
ومن صحيت الا حلوة اللبن ويدتي وياها يحارسوني 
ومن صليت وقعدت با آكل لي حاجه 
يت اليي حلوة اللبن ...
حلوة اللبن :- قوم تبغاك يدتك
أنا:- ان شاء الله 
حلوة اللبن :- قوم الحين يالله قوم
أنا:- ان شاء الله 
وخرجت من الحجره وشفت يدتي عند الباب تحارسني
وأمسكت يدي وأخذت تتمتم بشيء لم أفهمه الى الآن 
وخرجنا الى أمام البيت 

وما شفت الا يدتي مطلعه ( المفرقعات ) وراميتنهم على باب البيت

وحده ..........طاخ........الثانيه ...........طاخ........الثالثه.........طااااااااااخ 

الظاهر حالتي صعبه وأنا ما أدري خخخخخخخخخخخ

(المفرقعات :- البيض)ههههههههههه

ودخلنا البيت وأكلت المقسوم وقمت ...على العاده با أعود الى النوم 
لكن وين تروووووح 

يدتي:- وين وين وين على الله 
اليوم ما فيه نومه تعال إقعد ويانا انته شبعت نوم 

أنا:- ان شاء الله حااااااااااااضرين أماه 

وجلسنا نحن الثلاثه في ذيك الليله وإحنا نسولف

أنا:- أماه با أسئلش ........؟

يدتي:- أدري بتسألني عن البيض 

أنا:- أيه لاويش تسووا كده 

يدتي:- هذا يا ........يا ولد........ نسويه علشان الخلعه وانته شكله واحد خالعنك علشان كده كله تنام وان شاء الله ما عليك باس الحين 

أنا:- رحم الله والديش وبعد با أسئلش عن شي فاني

يدتي:- آمر 

أنا:- ما يآمر عليش عدو .....ولا أحد ما تحبيه

يدتي :- يارب العالمين 

أنا:- زين وماي الحلو والكمشه(الملعقه)والشبّــه

يدتي:- ماي الحلو بعد حق الروعه والحسد بعد 
بس أكفر شي للروعه ومن واحد يتروع ولا يختلع يسووا اله ماي ويذوبوا فيه شكر ويقروا عليه قرآن ويكتوه في مكان الخلعه وما يصير فيه شي بأمر الله 

أنا:- والكمشه اللي يحمّوها لاويش
يدتي:- الكمشه يحمّوها عدل وبعدين اييبوا ماي باااارد 
وهي حق اليهال أكفر شي ويقروا بعد قرآن عليها 
ويقولوا الى الياهل 

زوعه عن الروعه 
زوعه عن الروعه 

ويحطوا الكمشه في الماي البااارد ويطّفر الماي منها ويقولوا 

اطّفر الشر بحق خير البشر 
اطّفر الشر بحق خير البشر 

وما يصير في الياهل شي بأمر الله 

أنا:- زين والشبّه 

يدتي:- الشبّه أكفر شي حق المحسود 
وخل أمّك تقول لك لاويش

حلوة اللبن :- أني ....فيش الخير والبركه 
يدتي:- الله يسلمش ، بس انتين قولي له أني با أروح الأدب

حلوة اللبن :- هذا الشبّـه ينتقوها نقاي وأحسن شي البيضا مررررّه 
ويخلّوا أهل المحسود يعضوها ( ولا يحطوها بين ضروسهم بس مو ياكلوها هههه) وبعدين يحطوها على اليمر في المبخر 
ويدوروها على راسه وراس اللي جمبه وهم يقولوا 

شبه على الشبّه 
شان من الييران إطلعي 
شان من الأهل إطلعي 
شان من العدوان إطلعي 
شان من (فلانه)إطلعي 
شان من (فلان) إطلعي 

ويقعدوا يرددوا أسامي اللي يعرفوهم واللي ما يعرفوهم بعد 
وبعدين يخلوها تبرد الى الصبح ويشوفوا 

ساعات تطلع صورة اللي حسده وساعات تطلع صورة مفل العيون 
ساعات كبيره لو صغيره 
وتال يرموها في البيبسور(المجاري) هيه ويا الفحم بعد

أنا:- زين الواحد يقدر يشبب روحه بروحه
يدتي :-( وقد خرجت من الأدب) :- لا ما يصير تالي ما إييب ولاد ولا بنات يعني يصير عاقر

أنا:- أعوذ بالله ، الله يجيرنا

يدتي :- عيل ويش 

وضحكت وضحكنا 
يدتي:- هذا بعد إذا الوحد قعدت تاكل في الريحان ما تييب الا بنات ولاتشتمّ ريحة لولاد أبدن 

أنا:- زين ، يت لش اليوم وحد أماه .
يدتي -حلوة اللبن:- من هيه 

أنا:- تيوده 
تعريف( التيوده هي لعبه دليل على الفرح ولعب من بدايه شهر ربيع الى يوم 10 منه وهي دليل على فرحة الزهراء بهلاك الظالم)

يدتي:- أخ يودتنا الله يغربل ابليسك ما عليه .....بكره نعودها الك 

وضحكنا وسهرنا ذيك الليله حتى 

سمعنا الحجي عبدالله يأذن للصلاة 

فعندها سكتنا عن الكلام المباح 
عندما طلع الصباح 

وتصبحوا على خير

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سوالف حلوة اخوي واحد فاضي اني كنت
على قولتهم اقرا من خلف الكواليس 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد رووووعة سوالف يدتك الله يرحمها
ومن هنا  انا اقدم لك دعوة لمنتدى الجوال العام
لأني اخترت جوالك ليكون تحت المجهر
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يالله إذا شفتها روح على طول لمنتدى الجوال العام بسرعة
انتظرك اخوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله حلوة هالسالفة

الشبة ليما الحين نستخدمها وانسويها بعد
حتى الماي والشكر ينفع على قولتهم
وان شاء الله ما طلع الي خالعنك سنور بس 

والله يرحم الجدة ويطول عمر الوالدة يا رب

----------


## توته وبنوته

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال اخوي ابو زين

والله سوالف ماتنمّل الله يرحم يدتك ويحشرها مع محمد واله
الحمدلله يوم الله رزق يدتك بالذريه الصالحه أمثالك
كان ودي اعقب على كل موضوع بس وصلت متأخرة 
يبيلها صفحات على ما تخلص
ما ادري حسيت كأنه يدتك عاداتها زي يدتي الله يطول عمرها
بس يدتك احسن منها في شيء تخليك تكتب >> هذي ما فكرت فيها
انا احب اسجل ويدتي ما ترضى مع انها ضريرة بس لما نجي نسجلها 
تدري كيف؟؟! الله اعلم . وتحلفني بعدين تقول خُرافتها(قصتها)
بس ااه لما وصلت الى نتيف نتيفان تشوقت الى الخرافات
لان جدتي اغلبها تقولها في الرمضان الصبح والظهر عشان ما نزعج امي
في المطبخ بس اللحين الى العصر واحنا في الكليه ما نلحق على شيء
بس حا فظينهم كلهم
:
:
والكمشه اللي يحمّوها لاويش
لاعبه دور في اليهال ماني مقصرة عسى ما .. على طول
اما بالنسبه لل ماي الحلو والكمشه(الملعقه)والشبّــه

شبعانين منه خاصه في الامتحانات
تقول امي بسرعه انحسد ويدتي تقوم بالواجب الله يعطيها العافيه 
لا ما يصير تالي ما إييب ولاد ولا بنات يعني يصير عاقر
ولل .. اول مرة اسمع بالمعلومه هذي ياكثر ما سويناها
بس بصراحه انا أوؤمن بذي الاشياء
 على العموم هدرنا وايد الله يعطيك الف عافيه وتسلم يمناك اخوي
  ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## واحد فاضي

> سوالف حلوة اخوي واحد فاضي اني كنت
> على قولتهم اقرا من خلف الكواليس 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس بجد رووووعة سوالف يدتك الله يرحمها
> ومن هنا انا اقدم لك دعوة لمنتدى الجوال العام
> لأني اخترت جوالك ليكون تحت المجهر
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالله إذا شفتها روح على طول لمنتدى الجوال العام بسرعة
> انتظرك اخوي



هلا بخيتي دنيا الأحلام ومرحبتين

يعني من خلف الكواليس ههههههههه

أهم شي الواحد يستفيد من الموضوع 

-خلاص خيتي رحنا الجوال العام وطلعنا الفضايح هههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> والله حلوة هالسالفة
> 
> الشبة ليما الحين نستخدمها وانسويها بعد
> حتى الماي والشكر ينفع على قولتهم
> وان شاء الله ما طلع الي خالعنك سنور بس 
> 
> والله يرحم الجدة ويطول عمر الوالدة يا رب



هلا بخيتي عفاف الهدى 

تواجدش هو الحلو خيتي 
اكيييييد الشبه والحلوه ليما الحين وولدي بس يروح لحلوة اللبن لازم 
شبه تسوي اله وما تقصر الله يسلمها ان شاء الله 
لا لا اللي خلعني واحد ويانا في المدرسه هههههههههههه
أعظم من سنور هههههههههههههههه

الله يسلمش ويرحم والديش خيتي 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي توته وبنوته حياش الله 

السلام عليكم 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال اخوي ابو زين
حياش الله خيتي 
والله سوالف ماتنمّل الله يرحم يدتك ويحشرها مع محمد واله

رحم الله والديش يااااارب
الحمدلله يوم الله رزق يدتك بالذريه الصالحه أمثالك
 :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
كان ودي اعقب على كل موضوع بس وصلت متأخرة 
يبيلها صفحات على ما تخلص

مو مشكله خيتي أهم شي انش قريتي السوالف 
واستفدتي منها ان شاء الله 

ما ادري حسيت كأنه يدتك عاداتها زي يدتي الله يطول عمرها
اللهم آمين ويسلمها ان شاء الله من كل شر

بس يدتك احسن منها في شيء تخليك تكتب >> هذي ما فكرت فيها
انا احب اسجل ويدتي ما ترضى مع انها ضريرة بس لما نجي نسجلها 
تدري كيف؟؟! الله اعلم . وتحلفني بعدين تقول خُرافتها(قصتها)

عليهم إحساس عجيب في هذي الأشياء 
سبحان الله 
بس ااه لما وصلت الى نتيف نتيفان تشوقت الى الخرافات
لان جدتي اغلبها تقولها في الرمضان الصبح والظهر عشان ما نزعج امي
في المطبخ بس اللحين الى العصر واحنا في الكليه ما نلحق على شيء
بس حا فظينهم كلهم

والله حلوه السوالف اللي يقولوها 
يعني الجلسه والتشويق اللي يسووه 
تذكرت برنامج - حبابه - لمريم الغضبان اللي في الكويت لووول
:
:
والكمشه اللي يحمّوها لاويش
لاعبه دور في اليهال ماني مقصرة عسى ما .. على طول

ههههههههههههه

اما بالنسبه لل ماي الحلو والكمشه(الملعقه)والشبّــه
شبعانين منه خاصه في الامتحانات
تقول امي بسرعه انحسد ويدتي تقوم بالواجب الله يعطيها العافيه 

تراها زينه مرررره 
وخصوصاً الشبّه يعني مو تخاريف بس 
فيه أحاديث عن الشبّه صحيحه  

لا ما يصير تالي ما إييب ولاد ولا بنات يعني يصير عاقر
ولل .. اول مرة اسمع بالمعلومه هذي ياكثر ما سويناها

هذي تخريفه من أهل أوّل 
ولا عليش منها هههههههههه

بس بصراحه انا أوؤمن بذي الاشياء
على العموم هدرنا وايد الله يعطيك الف عافيه وتسلم يمناك اخوي
ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته

حياش الله خيتي شرفتمونا في موضوعنا المتواضع خيتي 
وما فيه قرقر وايد ولا شي 
مرحبتين 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شحوالكم .....حياكم الله 
اليوم وأنا راجع من المدرسه 
دخلت البيت الا هذي أختي الكبيره موجوده في البيت ويا يدتي 
وسلّمت ورحت حجرتي 
وبعد شوي طلعت 
 ورحت المطبخ وحطيت ليي غداء



الا هذي فراشه بيضاء جايه من جهة الصاله الى المطبخ وأنا أطلّع فيها ودخلت المطبخ وطلعت منّه وراحت الى جهة يدتي ولحقتها بدون شعور الا هيه رايحه واقفه على الجدار وترفف بجنحانها

وقمت أنا أسئل عن الفليت 

يدتي:- ويش بتقتل بعد ...وزغه
أنا:- لا هذي فراشه بيضاء واقفه على اليدار

يدتي:- ويشووووه فراشه بيضاء ....لا تقتلها هذي رويحه
...تعال أقعد خلها ما عليك منها 

- وشدّني ما سمعته من يدتي 

أنا:- وشووه هذي 
يدتي:- هذي رويحه 
أنا:- وشوه بعد هالرويحه
يدتي:- هذي رويحه يعني اللي ميتين من أنسبانا 
الطيبين إيّوا  يزوروا البيوت اللي يحبوها 
وناسها طيبين ، وتصير رويحتهم زي الفراشه
وشوف هذي ما يطردوها ولا يهشوها ولا يتحشّوا
 قدامه بكلام مو زين 

أنا:- يعني يحترموها 

يدتي:- أيه ولا يسووا اليها ولا حاجه أبداً

أنا:- ورويحة منهوه اللي يايه الينا 

يدتي:- ( وسكتت قليلاً تفكر): يعني ما تعرف رويحة منهوه 
أكيد رويحة أخوك .......موسى

أنا:- الله يرحمه ان شاء الله

فسالت من عين يدتي دمعة محبوسه عندما نطقت بأسم المرحوم 
وسالت مثلها من عيني ....وتذكرته الآن وعمري ما نسيته 
والحمد لله 

يدتي:- ايه روح قول الى أمّك ذاكيه رويحه في البيت
وذهبت الى حلوة اللبن وقلت اليها 
ويوم يت وشافت الرويحه قامت تدعوا بالرحمة والمغفرة لأخوي المرحوم 

يدتي :- أيه يا بت....... هذاكوه زاركم ...بعد لا تقولي قصرتي وياه 
هذاهوه يقول ليكم رحم الله والديكم 

وجلسنا نتحدث شويه وانتبهنا الى ( الفراشه) ولم نجدها 

أنا:- راحت الرويحه أماه 
يدتي:- تروح للجنّه 
أنا:- ما أدري ويش في أذوني اليوم كلّه تزن 

يدتي:- سلام الله عليك يا أمير المؤمنين 

أنا:- عليه الصلاة والسلام

يدتي:- تعرف لاويش تزن أذونك 

أنا:- ما أدري يمكن داخل فيها شي ولا شي 

يدتي:- هذي ضربة علي على عمر بن ود 
وان شاء الله تروح الصيحه 

أنا:- سلام الله على أمير المؤمنين ....بس وشوه يعني 

يدتي:- هذا أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام من ضرب 
عمر بن ود بقت ضربته تزن في آذاين الشيعه 
الى يوم القيامه 
وان شاء الله تروح الصيحه 

أنا:- ان شاء الله تروح الصيحه 
وقمت با أييب كاس ماي 

يدتي :- تعال با أقول لك شي 
أنا:- نعم آمري أمر
يدتي :- ما تشوف اليي إحلا 

أنا:- من وينه ما أحد يسويه الحين 
يدتي:- خاطري في إحلا

أختي:- تمبيه مالح لو زين
يدتي:- اللي إيي
أنا:- بتسوو إحلا أمتاه 

أختي:- روح اشتري سمك وأني با أسويه 
يدتي :- الله يرحم زمان أول ، نشتري من سمك وننشره فوق ونقعد نسفسف في ذاك لحلا لامن يخلّص

أختي :- خلاص دحنا بنسوي بكره فوق الصدح

يدتي:- يعني يبغى له كم يوم 

أختي:- فلافة أيام ويستوي 

أنا:- فلافة أيام زين 

يدتي:- شوف اشتري صافي وشحاديد زين 
حلوة اللبن :- الصافي بيستوي بعد فلافة أيام ، أما الشحاديد يمكن ياخذ له اسبوع 

يدتي:- إسبوع إسبوع ، أهم شي تضوق لحلا 

أنا:- خلاص ونقعد فوق الصدح نسولف وناكل زين 

واتفقنا على عمل الحلا 

وفعلاً في اليوم التالي اشترينا سمك صافي وشحاديد ونشرناه 
ويوم يبس قعدنا وكأنه مكسرات 

بس سوته حلوة اللبن ويا أختي بطريقه حلوه ....بدون حشرات 
ودبان ههههههههه

وان شاء الله نعلمكم الطريقه 

والحين تصبحوا على خير لأننا 

بنسكت عن الكلام المباح 
حتى يطلع الصباح 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا على هيك سوالف
اول الواصلين اني احم احم
بس اول شي كلامك يدل على انك سنابسي صح ولا 
اما لرويحة اذا جتنا ليلة الحمعة والخميس والأثنين بالذات زوجة الوالد الله يرحمهم جميع ما ترضى احد 
يقتلها كل مرة كدا بس هالثلاث الليالي متشددة فيهم واجد
واحيانا كانت لما اتشوف ارويحة اتقوم اطلع عيش او تمر او مكتوب الله زي مايقولوا وكنت اسألها ليش
فجاوبت لأن ابوش الله يرحمه زايرنا وهو معروف بالكرم لازم انراويه ان احنا بخير و بيتنا زي ما هو معروف 
بالكرم.
اما على سالفة الحلا فزوجة الوالد بعد الله يرحمها هي الي اتسويه واذكر مرة واني صغيرة قعدت وياها اسوية حق وفاة مريم  
وين ديك الأيام 
اخوي والله ذكرتنا بأيام لولوحلاوتها
الله يرحم والديك وجدتك وابوي وزوجته والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي على هالسوالف الي تشرح الخاطر وتوسع الصدر*

*والله يرحم يدتك وجميع امواتنا واموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات ياكريم*

----------


## Princess

> زوعه عن الروعه 
> زوعه عن الروعه




 :weird: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ويع عفر ويعااات ويلي ووويش زوعه بعد ...هذا عن الروعه زوعه.. يا ساااتر... بتجيه زوعه من الروعه ...تطلع الخلعه يعني هههههههههه عفر شبدي لاعت.. :wacko: 



> ساعات تطلع صورة اللي حسده وساعات تطلع صورة مفل العيون 
> ساعات كبيره لو صغيره



ههههههههههههههههه هذي امي الغاليه لول جت فتره تشببني فيها.. وطلعت عيون كبييره.. واني يماااااه  :blink: 
تخووف بفقعها.. ههههههه الصراحه اؤمن بفضل الشبه بطرد الحسد.. بس العيون اللي تطلع هههههه ما اعتقد بهالأشياء غير الا تفاعلات وماعت . :notrust: .  




> أنا:- زين ، يت لش اليوم وحد أماه .
> يدتي -حلوة اللبن:- من هيه 
> أنا:- تيوده




مممممممم بعد الشرح.. عفر فهمت يعني مقلب صادوه.. ههههه والا ويه.. :rolleyes: ؟؟؟  

يللا اللي بعدوو..
صايره بالجمله هالأيام.. يا ويلي يعلن الضغط والزحمه.. الله المعين.. نسأللكم الدعاء 
عجبتني سالفة الرويحه.. بس لونها بيضا..؟؟؟ 
ولا مره شفت في حياتي اني هيك.. :cheesy: 
خخ اللي اشوفها فراشة لونها بني ترابي ممم تقدر تقول مايل للرمادي ونسميها فراشة خياس ههههه<< تفشلي انتين انشبي احسن لش.. :unsure: 
رحمة الله على موتانا وموتاكم.. بس الفكره غريبه.. روح في فراشه.. والله خيال رهيب, :icon30: , 
والحلا... عفر بتصير فضيحه.. ؛ وبتتكفخ ... هههههههه
هذي امي .. هاا اعلم. :wink: . زين بعلم واللي فيها فيها,, اكي اشوفها منوره الموضوع.. يعني مو بعيده تطب على هالرد وتوريني شغلي..
احم...
الحلا امي تحبه مرره وتموت فيه.. هههههه وما نحصله الا يالله بالطاعون.. مااافي مين يسوي ..؟؟؟  عاد ابوي مره رجع من العمل بكيس .. والبشااره يا ام الحلوين. :nuts: . طاح على بقاله جهة العمل بالظهران.. يبيعو فيها مكيس زي المتاي   :shiny: 
هههههههه اني عاد من شفته على طاولة المطبخ.. شلت الكيس اقلب فيه,,
ــ هاداووييه...  :worried: 
واركز واشوف عفر عواين اركز زياده سمك..
ــ هههههههههههههه ويلي حلا.. ويش هذااا,, ويييييع.. 
امي محمقه فيني .. شان استحي على وجهي..
ـ احم .. الحمدلله رب العالمين.. كيفا تشتهووه..
ـ مالش شغل حلو.. لو تذوقيه ما عفتيه... :suspicious: 
ــ هااع.. الله لا يدوقني اياه. عليكم بالعافيه.. 
تسلم خيووو.. من كل شر ويعطيك الف عافيه...
والله يرحم يدتك ويرحم موتانا ومواتكم والقارئ يقول امين   :bigsmile:  
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينك اخوي ابو زين

طولت الغيبة

اكيد تشتغل شفتات ولا في الرقوق

اتروح اسبوعين وتجي اسبوع

----------


## واحد فاضي

مشغوووووووول شوي هاليومين 
لأني اشتغل من 7:30 الى الساعة 6 المساء
وأرجع مررررره هلكان من الكمبيوتر والتقارير 

لكن الليلة ان شاء الله 

سالفه حلوووووه يديده 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بخيتي عفاف الهدى 
يسلموا على هيك سوالف
الله يسلمش خيتي 
اول الواصلين اني احم احم
إحم إحم يالله .......حياش الله  :ongue: 
بس اول شي كلامك يدل على انك سنابسي صح ولا 
لا.... ولا أنا جارودي ولد جارودي 
بس المره من سنابس  :embarrest: 
اما لرويحة اذا جتنا ليلة الحمعة والخميس والأثنين بالذات زوجة الوالد الله يرحمهم جميع ما ترضى احد 
يقتلها كل مرة كدا بس هالثلاث الليالي متشددة فيهم واجد واحيانا كانت لما اتشوف ارويحة اتقوم اطلع عيش او تمر او مكتوب الله زي مايقولوا وكنت اسألها ليش
فجاوبت لأن ابوش الله يرحمه زايرنا وهو معروف بالكرم لازم انراويه ان احنا بخير و بيتنا زي ما هو معروف 
بالكرم.
الله يرحمه ويرحمها ياااارب بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
وصحيح الرويحه حتى صديقي يعتقد بهالشي 
وليلة الجمعه لازم يقعد عند باب بيتهم ويحارس الرويحه 

اما على سالفة الحلا فزوجة الوالد بعد الله يرحمها هي الي اتسويه واذكر مرة واني صغيرة قعدت وياها اسوية حق وفاة مريم 
وين ديك الأيام 
الله يرحمهم جميع يااااارب
الحين عمي وأنا بعد ترى أسوي الحلا
بطريقه مزبووووووووطه 
وبس هالصيفيه مسوي 
عشره كيلو صافي 
قضيت عليهم أنا والمره وحتى حجي زين علمناه على الحلا :toung: 
اخوي والله ذكرتنا بأيام لول وحلاوتها
الله يرحم والديك وجدتك وابوي وزوجته والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
أيييييييييه الله يحمها من أيام 
ويرحم والديش خيتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 
وآآآآآآآآآآسف على التأخير 
بسبب ظروف العمل 
تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي على هالسوالف الي تشرح الخاطر وتوسع الصدر*
> 
> 
> 
> *والله يرحم يدتك وجميع امواتنا واموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات ياكريم*





حياش الله خيتنا أم الحلوين 

الله يشرح خاطرش بحق محمد وآل محمد يااااااااارب

الله يرحم والديش والمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي أميرة كل المرح 

 :weird: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ويع عفر ويعااات ويلي ووويش زوعه بعد ...هذا عن الروعه زوعه.. يا ساااتر... بتجيه زوعه من الروعه ...تطلع الخلعه يعني هههههههههه عفر شبدي لاعت.. :wacko: 

الله يغربل ابليسش 

ههههههههههههههههه هذي امي الغاليه لول جت فتره تشببني فيها.. وطلعت عيون كبييره.. واني يماااااه  :blink: 
تخووف بفقعها.. ههههههه الصراحه اؤمن بفضل الشبه بطرد الحسد.. بس العيون اللي تطلع هههههه ما اعتقد بهالأشياء غير الا تفاعلات وماعت . :notrust: . 

أووووووه عيون كبيره مشكله ههههههه
تشببي مره فانيه أحسن الش 
خصوصاً هالأيام عندش اختبارات 


مممممممم بعد الشرح.. عفر فهمت يعني مقلب صادوه.. ههههه والا ويه.. :rolleyes: ؟؟؟ 

مزبوووووووووط 

يللا اللي بعدوو..
صايره بالجمله هالأيام.. يا ويلي يعلن الضغط والزحمه.. الله المعين.. نسأللكم الدعاء

الله يوفقش ان شاء الله 

عجبتني سالفة الرويحه.. بس لونها بيضا..؟؟؟ 
ولا مره شفت في حياتي اني هيك.. :cheesy: 
خخ اللي اشوفها فراشة لونها بني ترابي ممم تقدر تقول مايل للرمادي ونسميها فراشة خياس ههههه<< تفشلي انتين انشبي احسن لش.. :unsure: 

ههههههههههههه
فراشة اللمبات هههههههههه
فراشة خياااااس هههههههههههههههه

رحمة الله على موتانا وموتاكم.. بس الفكره غريبه.. روح في فراشه.. والله خيال رهيب, :icon30: ,

خيال اليدات بعد ......بس موجود على فكره 

والحلا... عفر بتصير فضيحه.. ؛ وبتتكفخ ... هههههههه
هذي امي .. هاا اعلم. :wink: . زين بعلم واللي فيها فيها,, اكي اشوفها منوره الموضوع.. يعني مو بعيده تطب على هالرد وتوريني شغلي..
احم...

انتبهي لروحش ههههههههههه

الحلا امي تحبه مرره وتموت فيه.. هههههه وما نحصله الا يالله بالطاعون.. مااافي مين يسوي ..؟؟؟ عاد ابوي مره رجع من العمل بكيس .. والبشااره يا ام الحلوين. :nuts: . طاح على بقاله جهة العمل بالظهران.. يبيعو فيها مكيس زي المتاي  :shiny: 
هههههههه اني عاد من شفته على طاولة المطبخ.. شلت الكيس اقلب فيه,,
ــ هاداووييه...  :worried: 
واركز واشوف عفر عواين اركز زياده سمك..
ــ هههههههههههههه ويلي حلا.. ويش هذااا,, ويييييع.. 
امي محمقه فيني .. شان استحي على وجهي..
ـ احم .. الحمدلله رب العالمين.. كيفا تشتهووه..
ـ مالش شغل حلو.. لو تذوقيه ما عفتيه... :suspicious: 
ــ هااع.. الله لا يدوقني اياه. عليكم بالعافيه..

لا لاتغلطي على الحلا 
تراني مو بس آكله الا بعد أنا اللي أسويه >>>خبره 
ونظييييييييف مرررررررررره بعد 
لا تقولي لأمش ههههههههه
صحيح لازم كل صيفيه أسوي على الأقل عشره كيلو سمك صافي 
وعمي بعد خبره في الحلا 
والحين باقي منّه بس نص كيلو مع الأسف خلّص<<علشان لا يقولوا يبغوا ههههه
صحيح تراني حتى زين علمته ياكل حلا بعد 
وحلا ربيان بعد 

تسلم خيووو.. من كل شر ويعطيك الف عافيه...
والله يرحم يدتك ويرحم موتانا ومواتكم والقارئ يقول امين  :bigsmile: 


دمت بحفظ الرحمن

الله يسلمش خيتي ويعافيش 
ويوفقش يااااارب 
ويرحم موتانا وموتاكم وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا يا محفوظين السلامه ذاك اليوم 
دخلت على يدتي المرحومه في زي هالايام 
مولد الإمام الرضا عليه السلام
وهنيتها بالمولد وحبيت راسها وقعدت وياها شوي 

يدتي:- هلا والله 
أنا:- الهلا كله بيش أماه عساش بخير 
يدتي:- الحمد لله رب العالمين 
أنا:- أماه سمعت أمي تقول بتروحي الحج هالسنه 

يدتي:- أيه والله عزمنا الحج هالسنه ويا ملا ......

أنا:- الله يوديش واييبش بالسلامه ان شاء الله وقلدناش الدعاء والزياره

يدتي:- علينا الدعاء وعلى الله الاجابه ان شاء الله 
أنا:- تآمري على شي ولا شي 

يدتي:- ما يامر عليك عدو ولا ظالم ولا واحد ما تحبه ان شاء الله

أنا:- متى بتروحوا ان شاء الله 

يدتي:- ان شاء الله يقولوا الخميس الياي بنركب الباص والمقيطعي يقول أول شي بنروح مكه وتالي المدينه ويا شيخ ........

أنا:- على خير 
يدتي:- صمايل ، عفر نسيت 

أنا:- خير ويش نسيتي عفر
يدتي:- داكوه عند أمك سعنّه (دوخله) وعطيتها فلاف سعنّات ( دوخله) قول ليها ما تنساهم اسقوهم علشان يفلتوهم لينا في عين ام عمار ولا في القشوريه ولا في البحر زين

أنا:- أييييييييه زين با أسئلش عن السعنّه 
يدتي:- قول إسئل حاضرين 
أنا:- أول شي كيفه تسووا هالسعنّات 
يدتي:- أول شي نسويهم من الخوص ونحط فيهم شوية رمل وشوية سماد علشان يكبروا بسرعه ، ومن ايي يوم العيد نرميهم في السد ولا في عين أم عمار ولا القشوريه ولا في البحر 

أنا:- ايه أتذكر يوم أنا صغير نروح التوازي ونفلت السعنات حقنا هناك وأنا ما أدري لاويش 

يدتي :- الله يرحم التوازي راحت 
أنا:- الله يرحمها الحين ما فيه الا مواطير عليها 
يدتي:- يالله كل شي رايح الا وجهه الكريم 

أنا :- سبحانه 

يدتي:- ايه ويوم العيد نروح ونفلتها علشان الحجاج يسلموا وتوصل اليهم سلامنا ويصير دربهم سلامه 

أنا:- ويش تقولوا يوم اللي تفلتوا سعنّاتكم ( الدوخله )

يدتي :- نقول يا محفوظ السلامه ......

دوخلتي(اسعنّتي ) حجي بي
حجي بي حجي بي
لامن يجي حبيبي 
حبيبي، حبيبي 
حبيبي رايح مكة
مكة، مكة
أومكة المعمورة
المعمورة المعمورة
فيها السلاسل والذهب والنوره
النوره، النورة
حجيت بش ييمة
ييمة ييمة
راويتش قبر محمد
محمد محمد
صلوا عليه وآله وآله وآله
ياليتها لومية
مزروعة في البستان
يقشرها عبد الله
وياكلها سلمان
سلمان يابو جوخة
يمراطن العجمان
طلوا خواتي طلوا
شوفوا البحر طميان
شوفوا شراع أبيي
ابيض من القرطاس
شوفوا شراع العدو أسود من الطفو
عندي طويرٍ احمر
وأسكره بالسكر
وسكر على سكر
وغضارتين صيني
يارب تهديني
وأحج بيت الله 
وأقرأ الفلافيني
يا ميقعةالمحلب
خليني بتدحلب
بدحلب الصواني
ياسلوقة العيد العيد
ودي أبيي بعيد أبعيد
أو حججية أوزورية
أو جيبيه بالسلامة
سلامة الغنامة

وتالي نفلتها في الماي 

أنا:- الله ، الله حليوه 

يدتي:- عيل الحين الواحد يروح الحج وايي وكنّه ما راح 

أنا:- اي والله هداكوه ولد .......راح ويا اللعام وعوّد 

يدتي:- الله يغربله يعني عودت حليمه لعادتها القديمه 

أنا:- بعد ويش ، الله يهديه 

يدتي:- زين يا ولدي با أوصيك على شي وأني في الحج تسوّيه 
أنا:- تآمري أمر أماه 

يدتي:- *)&^%$#$%^&*)&^%$#$%^&*<<<مشفّر للسالفه اليديده 

أنا:- ان شاء الله 

وبعدها سكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح 
بعدما شفّرت الكلام اللي راح 

وان شاء الله ظروف العمل تصيرok
 ونييب اليكم سوالف يدتي  بسرعه 

تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 
مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي ورحم الله والديك 
والله يرحم يدتك <<<< بقلد عليك 

يدتي:- *)&^%$#$%^&*)&^%$#$%^&*<<<مشفّر للسالفه اليديده 

ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييش مشفر 
المفروض عناوين السالفة الجاية من شان لا اتحقرص 


عموما مشكور اخوي للسالفة وننتظر السالفة الجاية على احر من الجمر وان شاء الله العمل يخف سواء كملت او لا <<لا تصدق بتكملها بتكملها>>
ويسعدني اكون اول من يرد على هاي الثالفة 
وعجبتني مرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالسالفة الحلوة الي يت في وقتها 

الحين الكل قاعد يجهز الى مهرجان الدوخلة 

ويبدأوا الناس يزرعوا ليهم شي عشان ينبت الى العيد

الله حلوة الفكرة مرة

والنشيدة حلوة مرة اول مرة اسمعها كاملة 

الله يرحم يدتك ويعطيك فسحة عشان انكمل السوالف على خير

----------


## ملكة الظلام

الله يرحم امواتنا وأمواتكم انشاء الله 

والف شكر لك اخي على التراث القيم هذا 

وانشاء الله نتابع القصص أول بأول 


في امان الله

----------


## توته وبنوته

الله يرحم يدتك ويسكنها مع محمد وآله
عاد الدوخله سوالفها ما تنعد 
بس حبيت اضيف شوية معلومات
اليهالوة حقينا الحين يسووها بقواطي مثل قواطي شوربه وقواطي حليب
نخرقهم من تحت ونزرعهم
بس الى الان واحنا مداومين على دا الشي اصلا حلاة العيد بهم
                               والله يعطيك العافيه وعساك عالقوة

----------


## واحد فاضي

من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 
غصباً عنا هالغيبات وآسف اليكم كلكم  على التأخير 

مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي ورحم الله والديك 
والله يرحم يدتك <<<< بقلد عليك 
الله يرحم والديش خيتي 
ويرحم يداتنا ويداتكم << حلوه يداتنا صح هههه


يدتي:- *)&^%$#$%^&*)&^%$#$%^&*<<<مشفّر للسالفه اليديده 

ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييش مشفر 
المفروض عناوين السالفة الجاية من شان لا اتحقرص 
لازم من التشفير خيتي ويش نسوي 
لزوم الدعايه هههههههههه

عموما مشكور اخوي للسالفة وننتظر السالفة الجاية على احر من الجمر وان شاء الله العمل يخف سواء كملت او لا <<لا تصدق بتكملها بتكملها>>
ههههههههه خلاص خيتي بنكمل 
أكيد بنكمل تستاهلوا كل الخير والله 

ويسعدني اكون اول من يرد على هاي الثالفة 
وعجبتني مرة

الحمد لله عجبتش (الثالفه )ههههههه

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد الرائع منش خيّه

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

يسلموا عالسالفة الحلوة الي يت في وقتها 
أي والله خيتي هاليومين وقت الدوخله
وان شاء الله نشارك في المهرجان ونودي حجي زين بعد هناك 


الحين الكل قاعد يجهز الى مهرجان الدوخلة 
الله يتممه بالخير 


ويبدأوا الناس يزرعوا ليهم شي عشان ينبت الى العيد
هاه ويش انتون زرعتوا دوخلاتكم ولا بعد


الله حلوة الفكرة مرة

والنشيدة حلوة مرة اول مرة اسمعها كاملة

الله يرحم يدتك
والله خيتي أنا كنت ناسيها بس حلوة اللبن ما قصرت 
يابتها مزبوووووووطه 
ويرحم والديش 
 ويعطيك فسحة عشان انكمل السوالف على خير
ان شاء الله 

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد الرائع خيتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الله يرحم امواتنا وأمواتكم انشاء الله 
> 
> والف شكر لك اخي على التراث القيم هذا  
> وانشاء الله نتابع القصص أول بأول  
> 
> 
> في امان الله



خيتي ملكة الظلام حياش الله
الله يرحمهم برحمته يارب
وان شاء الله نواصل هالسوالف 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الله يرحم يدتك ويسكنها مع محمد وآله
> عاد الدوخله سوالفها ما تنعد 
> بس حبيت اضيف شوية معلومات
> اليهالوة حقينا الحين يسووها بقواطي مثل قواطي شوربه وقواطي حليب
> نخرقهم من تحت ونزرعهم
> بس الى الان واحنا مداومين على دا الشي اصلا حلاة العيد بهم
> والله يعطيك العافيه وعساك عالقوة



خيتي توته وبنوته حياش الله 
ويرحم والديش خيتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
مزبووووط خيتي تصير بقواطي مزبووووووط
أي والله حلاة العيد بالدوخله اللي ان شاء الله 
ما تنقطع ياااااارب 

الله يسلمش خيتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بنبتدي من سالفتنا اللي راحت علشان نفك التشفير ههههه
>>>>>>>>>
يدتي:- زين يا ولدي با أوصيك على شي وأني في الحج تسوّيه 
أنا:- تآمري أمر أماه 

يدتي:- *)&^%$#$%^&*)&^%$#$%^&*<<<مشفّر للسالفه اليديده 
أنا:- ان شاء الله 
وفك التشفير هوووووه >>>
يدتي:- زين يا ولدي با أوصيك على شي وأني في الحج تسوّيه 
أنا:- تآمري أمر أماه 

يدتي:- شوف شيل اليي بسر مال خنيزي وخلّي أمك تسويه سلوق ووصيها لا تقول لأحد زين 
أنا:- ان شاء الله 
وبعد كم يوم راحت يدتي الحج ، ورحنا إحنا واليهال الى البحر ويانا حلوة اللبن بعد ما زرعت الينا دوخلات( سعنّات) ووقفنا وقامت  حلوة اللبن تقول لينا النشيده وبعدين خلتنا نرميهم في البحر وكان فيه كم واحد هناك ووقفوا يطالعوا فينا وكنهم يشوفوا عجب وواحد منهم كان يبغى يصورنا ويا اليهال بس ما رضينا أبد 
- تالي يشهّر بنا - هههههههه
ومضت أيام العيد وبدأ الحجاج بالعودة الى الديره شويه شويه 
ورجعت يدتي ويا آخر دفعة من الحجاج 
وسوينا ليها استقبال غير شكل واليهال يحارسوا الهدايا وإحنا نحارس صوغاتنا من عندها وخليناها ترتاح وفي يوم فاني من غبشه قعدت يدتي على عادتها ويت اليي وقعدتني من النوم 

يدتي:- قوم ، أقعد قوم صلّ
أنا:- ان شاء الله أماه بعد شوي بس
يدتي:- بعد شوي لا ويش ، لا يلعب عليك الشيطان قوووووم
أنا:- ان شاء الله أماه 
وقمت فزّيت من النوم واتمسحت وصلّيت وييت الى يدتي وقعدت وياها 
يدتي:- صبحك الله بالخير 
أنا:- صبحش الله بالخير والسرور وأحلى العطور
يدتي:- الله يقويك بالعافيه غناتي
أنا:- الله يسلمش أماه 
يدتي :- هاه ويش قلت الى أمك اللي وصيتك عليه ولا نسيت 
أنا:- أفا على غيرش أماه ، شويّه وأييبالش مشكاب متروش سلوق 
وقمت وحطيت شوية سلوق في قدر وخليتهم يصخنوا شوي وتالي حطيتهم في مشكاب ويبتهم الى يدتي 
يدتي :- الله ، تصدق يا ولدي اني في الحج حنيت الى السلوق وقلت ان شاء الله ما ينسى .....
أنا:- أفا على غيرش بس أفا، معقوله أم ........توصي على شي وأنساه 
يدتي :- عشان كده أني وصيتك
أنا :- زين أماه با أسئلش عن السلوق شوي وكيفه يسووه 
يدتي:- أيه يا ولدي هذا يا .....يا ولد....... اييبوا بسرة الخنيزي ، عاد يلموها لمام ويشوفوها ما هيه منقطه ولا فيها ولا تشونة تمره ويحطوها في قدر ويصبوا عليها الماي البيدر ويخلوها تغلي ....وتغلي ....وتغلي 
لامن تلين البسره وبعدين يخلوها تبرد في مايها ولا يكتوه الماي ....لا تدري لا ويش ؟؟
أنا:- الله العالم أماه
يدتي:- عشان تشرب موها من الماي ولا يروح في البيبسور
أنا:- ايه عشان كده تطلع حليوه ومدلقمه ولذيذه 
يدتي:- أيه بعد ويش وبعد با أقول لك ...ذكرتني بأيام لول 
أنا:- ايه ويش صار في ذيك لأيام 

يدتي:- هذا يا محفوظ السلامه في سنه من لسنين الناس صابهم قفر الله يبعده عنا وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 
أنا:- اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
يدتي:- واللي يبغوا يعرسوا ما شافوا شي يسووه للناس غير السلوق 
أنا:- زين أماه ، ولول يعني كل ناس يسووا ليهم في بيتهم ولا كيفه 
يدتي:- لا ياولدي أني أذكر لحقت على زمان النسوان في لنخيل تيمع البسر والريال يطبخوه في قدور كبيره ويقسموه على لبيوت وكل ناس تييب ليهم وهم يطبخوه ويعطوه رعاة البيت ويخلوا ليهم شوي منّه 

أنا:- يعني أماه يطبخوه في الشارع ولا وينه 
يدتي :- يطبخوا يا ......يا ولد.......في ساحة .......اللي قبال .........
أنا:- ايه الله يرحم زمان أول 

يدتي:- ايه يا ولدي لول الناس قلوبها على بعض وأياديها في أيادي بعض مو الحين مافيه الا تيميع في هالفلوس وأكل لا حساب ولا كتاب 
أنا :- الله ييب الخير ان شاء الله وتصفى لنفوس
يدتي:- يا الله ياكريم يسمع منّك ربي ...اييب اله مطر ان شاء الله 

أنا:- أيه أماه ، اليوم با أروح سوق الخميس تمبي شي من هناك 
يدتي:- أمبى من عندك اذا ما عليك كلافه$%^&*)()*&^%^&*) >>بعد مشفر 
أنا:- غاليه والطلب رخيص ، ما طلبتي شي أماه 
يدتي:- الله يسلمك ويعافيك 


وعندها سكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح 
يوم خلّص السلوق من المشكاب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش قصة اقصد سالفة يابو زين

طولت علينا وجيتنا بالسلوق خوش غنيمة

تدري كل ما مرينا على شقتكم اقول بنزل اخذ دفتره وبقراه كله

بس تالي اخاف اخلعك ....ها ها ها 

يلا تعال المهرجان وصور خلونا انشوفكم 

اتفقوا يا شباب والتقوا هناك عشان التعارف وفي مكان عام وايام حلوة كمان

والله يرحم والديك وجدتك ام السوالف الي اتجيب الراس

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي 
 معذره منك لاني ما انتبهت انك كملت الا ليوم 
مشكور وماتقصر ورحم الله والديك 
<<<<فرحت من لمن شافت السوالف مكلمة 
ويالله ننتظر الجديد :) تقبل مروري

----------


## واحد فاضي

> خوش قصة اقصد سالفة يابو زين







> طولت علينا وجيتنا بالسلوق خوش غنيمة
> 
> تدري كل ما مرينا على شقتكم اقول بنزل اخذ دفتره وبقراه كله
> 
> بس تالي اخاف اخلعك ....ها ها ها 
> 
> يلا تعال المهرجان وصور خلونا انشوفكم 
> 
> اتفقوا يا شباب والتقوا هناك عشان التعارف وفي مكان عام وايام حلوة كمان
> ...





خيتي عفاف الهدى حياش الله 

معليش خيتي الظروف وما تسوي بعد 
ان شاء الله ما نطول مره فانيه 

وتراني أختلع على طول ههههههههه

ان شاء الله بنحضر المهرجان ويا الحجي زين العابدين 
وأمه ان شاء الله
بكاميراتنا حق الاستيديو

والله يرحم والديش والمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكور اخوي 
> معذره منك لاني ما انتبهت انك كملت الا ليوم 
> مشكور وماتقصر ورحم الله والديك 
> <<<<فرحت من لمن شافت السوالف مكلمة 
> ويالله ننتظر الجديد :) تقبل مروري



خيتي لحن الخلود مرحبتين

ولا يهمش خيتي ان شاء الله نواصل 
وسوالف يديده حلوه بعد 

وما فيه داعي للإعتذار خيتي 

أنا لأني أتأخر في السوالف بسبب الظروف 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على السوالف الرائعه التي تعود بنا الى ايا زمان
يعطيك العافيه
وفي انتظار جديدك

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

بنبتدي من يوم وقفنا آخر مرّه مع فك التشفير 

v

أنا:- أيه أماه ، اليوم با أروح سوق الخميس تمبي شي من هناك 
يدتي:- أمبى من عندك اذا ما عليك كلافه ، قلادة ريحان 
أنا:- غاليه والطلب رخيص ، ما طلبتي شي أماه 
يدتي:- الله يسلمك ويعافيك 
.....وطلعت رحت سوق الخميس وقعدت أفتر .....أفترّ 
وبعدين أخذت قلادتين ريحان مشكوكين بالرازقي وأنا راجع مريت على سوق اللحم واشتريت لحم و.........
ورجعت البيت 
أنا:- السلام عليكم
يدتي:- عليكم السلام والرحمه
أنا:- هاش أماه ، هذي قلادة ريحان تفضلي 
يدتي:- الله ، محلى ريحتها ويا الرازقي اللي مشكوك فيها 
أنا :- دقيقه أماه باروح لأمي أعطيها قلادتها بعد
ورحت الى حلوة اللبن وعلى طول حطيت لقلاده عليها
وعطينها اللي اشتريته (.........) ووصيتها تسويه الينا في المغرب ومن شمت قلادة الريحان  
حلوة اللبن :- الله محلا ريحتها وياها الرازقي 
وجاء صوت يدتي :- بت........ ويش رايش حليوه له
حلوة اللبن:- أيه الله يرحم ذاك الزمان 
أنا:- ويش عودنا ذاكرتكم شويه ورى ، يالله تعالوا 
با أسئلكم شوي 
حلوة اللبن :- خلاص با أحط اللي يبته على القز وبا أيي
أنا:- يالله 
يدتي:- شا ويش عنكم مغبيينه عني 
أنا:- ما فيه شي أماه بس هيه تقول بتحط الغداء على القز
يدتي:- زين زين ويش تبغى تسأل عنّه
أنا:- كيفه تسووا القلايد حق الريحان والرازقي 
يدتي:- هذا يا ......يا ولد....... نيمع ورق الريحان في حضوننا وناس تيمع الرازقي ونقعد تحت ذاك العريش وناس تصف الورق وناس بأبرها وهيه قاعده تشك في الورق وبين كل شوي وشوي يحطوا رازقي في القلاده وتالي يقايسوها على صدورهم ويشوفوا طول لقلاده ومن قلاده لقلاده لامن يخلصوا من الورق اللي عندهم كله 
حلوة اللبن :- أماه ونسيتي قلايد الورد المحمدي 
أنا:- الورد المحمدي بعد يسووا له قلايد 
حلوة اللبن :- أيه يووا ليهم قلايد من الورد المحمدي ويحطوا فيه رازقي بس عاد الورد المحمدي لازم يسووه من الغبشة 
يعني يروحوا النخيل من الفير وايمعوا الورد ويبتدوا يشكوا الورد ومن تطلع الشمس يودوه السوق وتعال شوف الناس 
بالحجز وخاصةً اللي عندهم عرس ولا اللي يايبين ليهم ولد 
ويسووا بعد طوق عشان البنات يحطوهم فوق راسهم وفي أياديهم 
يدتي:- ونسيتي اللي يسووا خرز حق لولاد عشان لا يحسدوهم 
حلوة اللبن :- الحين ما أحد يسوي حق اليهال 
أنا:- لا الحين اييبوهم من سوريا ، واحد من الشباب اييبهم 
يدتي:- ايه راحت ذيك الأيام 
حلوة اللبن :- قوم شوف المطبخ وحط شوية ماي في الصفريه لا يحترق 
وقمت وطليت على اللي في المطبخ وحطيت ماي زياده 
وطلعت الريحه الحلوة حق #$%^&*)*&^%
وقلت للوالده :- أماه با أحط بهارات زياده 
حلوة اللبن :- خله الحين بعدين أعدل بهاراته

وعندها دخل أخويي بالخبز العربي 
وكملت الأكله 

وسكتنا عن الكلام المباح 
علشان نكمل أكلنا 

سلام

----------


## لحن الخلود

يسلمو واحد فاضي 
والله سالفتك اليوم ذكرتني بيام <<<<لاتفكروني كبيرة بس لاني احب اجرب كل شيء
بس لاني شفت امي تسويه بس ببدور الريحان ماجربت رازقي والشغلة حليوه
بس صراحة ابي اعرف شنو" حلوة اللبن" توي اسمع به
مشكور اخوي ويعطيك العافية والتشفير بخليني انقهر
والله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وننتظر السالفة اليديدة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سوالف الريحان والقلايد حلوة واحنا اصغار لبسونا منهم 

وسووهم لينا في البيت بعد

بس تالي جابوهم من السوق

بس وش هالطبخة الي مع الخبز لا يكون بيض عيون

ترى شهيتنا فيه

ورحم الله والديك وجدتك

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلمو واحد فاضي 
> والله سالفتك اليوم ذكرتني بيام <<<<لاتفكروني كبيرة بس لاني احب اجرب كل شيء
> بس لاني شفت امي تسويه بس ببدور الريحان ماجربت رازقي والشغلة حليوه
> بس صراحة ابي اعرف شنو" حلوة اللبن" توي اسمع به
> مشكور اخوي ويعطيك العافية والتشفير بخليني انقهر
> والله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات
> وننتظر السالفة اليديدة



هلا بيش خيتي لحن الخلود ومرحبتين

الحين خيتي ما فيه أحد يسويه الااللي يبيعوه في السوق 

وترى بالرازقي مررررره حليووووو

حلوة اللبن يعني === أمّي 

التشفير هذا ببلاش .......ولازم منّه علشان تحلى السوالف  :wink: 

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلمو على السوالف الرائعه التي تعود بنا الى ايا زمان
> يعطيك العافيه
> وفي انتظار جديدك



خيتي لحن الوفاء مراحب 

الله يسلمش ويعافيش 

خالص التحايا

----------


## واحد فاضي

> سوالف الريحان والقلايد حلوة واحنا اصغار لبسونا منهم







> وسووهم لينا في البيت بعد
> 
> بس تالي جابوهم من السوق
> 
> بس وش هالطبخة الي مع الخبز لا يكون بيض عيون
> 
> ترى شهيتنا فيه
> 
> ورحم الله والديك وجدتك





حياش الله خيتي عفاف الهدى 

قلايد الريحان لازم الحين كل ما بين اسبوع وفاني أروح السوق 
وآخذ للوالده والمدام بعد 

الطبخه هيه ............ولا خليها لبعدين هههههه

رحم الله والديش والمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

متابعة من البداية 
بصمت 
الله يعطيك العافية ويرحم الجدة 
بجد ذكرتني باحلى ايام

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

عموابو زين

حلوة السااااااالفة

وياريت اني لحقت على ايام قبل

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

احم احم
كح كح كح
ادري مغبرة ومن زمن جدي الله يرحمه ماجيت هنا ولا طليت
وكنت اتشوق الى سماع السوالف الزينه
بس تعبت وتعبت عيوني وانا اقرء فيهم ويالله خلصتهم وزين خلصتهم وهالنت عاقل
لانه صاير مجنون من اخذت اجازة ويقفل باليوم ويعطلني

عندي تعليقلاااااااااااااااااااااات واايد على المواضيع بس شنو ارز وشنو اشيل
بس انتيفان هذي عجبتني وحمستني من البدايه واشوى اني قريتها وراء بعض
كان ذاك الوقت لو قريت جزء ومع غيابي كان شنو يصبرني 
كان اهرب من المذاكرة بحجه اقراها وانسى حالي بالمنتدى واوة ماخلصت الماده<<تتكلم عن ايام الاختبارات لان منها قطعت

اما عن نومك عجبتني صايرة انام 24 ساعه على 24 ساعه
شكلي بقول الى حلوة اللبن تسويها الي<<اقول ايش فيكم على حلوة اللبن 
صايرة اسمعها بكثرة
لان حتى اخوي يسمي امي كذا حتى احنا صرنا مانسميها الا كذا

اماعن السلوق شكلي بسويها
لان صديقتي بتروح تحج وبسوي لها وبخشه الى زين تجي ومن تجي بروح عندها
عشان السلوق وعشان هديتي بشوفتها

تسلم ابو زين على هيك سوالف حلوة
والله يعطيك الف عافيه
ويوفقك في شغلك لانه متعب حييل انا اقصد الرق لان اخوي يشتغل هناك ومايجي الا هلكان
والله يرحك جدتك وجداتنا
موفق

----------


## واحد فاضي

> متابعة من البداية 
> بصمت 
> الله يعطيك العافية ويرحم الجدة 
> بجد ذكرتني باحلى ايام



خيتي نوارة الدنيا مرحبتين 

ليه بصمت خيتي نورينا الله ينور عليش دربش يارب

أشكر لك متابعتك ما نكتبه خيتي

ايه الله يرحم ذيك الأيام ويعود طيبة أهلها يااااارب

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> عموابو زين







> حلوة السااااااالفة
> 
> وياريت اني لحقت على ايام قبل





أهلا ومرحبا بالفراش الفاطمي 
حياش الله عمو .....انتي أحلى حبابه 
الله يعطيش العافيه ويسلمش لأهلش ياااااااااااااارب

حتى هالايام حلوه بعد بأهلها .....وأهم شي الوالدين 
تعيشي وتسولفي لأولادش عن هالأيام بعد حبابه 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي دمعة الاحزاناحم احم

كح كح كح
عافيه ان شاء الله 

ادري مغبرة ومن زمن جدي الله يرحمه ماجيت هنا ولا طليت
وكنت اتشوق الى سماع السوالف الزينه
بس تعبت وتعبت عيوني وانا اقرء فيهم ويالله خلصتهم وزين خلصتهم وهالنت عاقل
لانه صاير مجنون من اخذت اجازة ويقفل باليوم ويعطلني
حياش الله خيتي في أي وقت 
الله يسلم عيونش من التعب يارب
الله يهديه هالنت ان شاء الله 
 
عندي تعليقلاااااااااااااااااااااات واايد على المواضيع بس شنو ارز وشنو اشيل
براحتش خيتي حاااااضرين 


بس انتيفان هذي عجبتني وحمستني من البدايه واشوى اني قريتها وراء بعض
كان ذاك الوقت لو قريت جزء ومع غيابي كان شنو يصبرني 
كان اهرب من المذاكرة بحجه اقراها وانسى حالي بالمنتدى واوة ماخلصت الماده<<تتكلم عن ايام الاختبارات لان منها قطعت
زين عيل كملناها وقريتيها كامله 
أهم شي الإختبارات خيتي هذا المستقبل 
ولاحقه على نتيف نتيفان وباقي السوالف  
اما عن نومك عجبتني صايرة انام 24 ساعه على 24 ساعه
شكلي بقول الى حلوة اللبن تسويها الي<<اقول ايش فيكم على حلوة اللبن 
صايرة اسمعها بكثرة
لان حتى اخوي يسمي امي كذا حتى احنا صرنا مانسميها الا كذا
والله خيتي من الهلكه والله 
حلوة اللبن هذي أقل شي نقوله للوالده 
وهي اللي تعبت في التربيه 
الله يعطيهم العافيه أمهاتنا  
اماعن السلوق شكلي بسويها
لان صديقتي بتروح تحج وبسوي لها وبخشه الى زين تجي ومن تجي بروح عندها
عشان السلوق وعشان هديتي بشوفتها
خلاص أهم شي تشيلي الينا مشكاب سلوق ههههه
وبعد لا تنسي صوغتنا من الحجيه ههههههه 
تسلم ابو زين على هيك سوالف حلوة
والله يعطيك الف عافيه
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي
التواجد والمتابعه ولو من بعيد خيتي 
حلوين وأهم شي الواحد يستفيد من سوالف الزمان 
اللي راح ....

ويوفقك في شغلك لانه متعب حييل انا اقصد الرق لان اخوي يشتغل هناك ومايجي الا هلكان
لا خيتي أنا ما أشتغل في الرق 
أنا في شركة اتصالات أشتغل بس 
طول الدوام تقارير ومراقبة هالكمبيوترات 
ما أطلع الا عيوني مالي حاجه فيها هههههههه
الله يعين أخوك ان شاء الله ويرتاح من هالشغله 
ويتوفق في شغله أريح ان شاء الله 
بحق باب الحوائج العباس أبو فاضل 


والله يرحم جدتك وجداتنا

موفق

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

وكالعادة نبتدي من محل ما شفّرنا 
V

V

وطلعت الريحه الحلوة حق الباجه ( الكراعين)
وقلت للوالده :- أماه با أحط بهارات زياده 
حلوة اللبن :- خله الحين بعدين أعدل بهاراته
ويدتي مستغربه منهالألغاز اللي نقولها 
وعندها دخل أخويي بالخبز العربي 
وكملت الأكله 

ويوم يت المغرب الا ريحة الباجه 
تارسه المطبخ تراس 
وعلى طول طيران للمطبخ للوالده 
أنا:- ويش أماه استوت الباجه 
حلوة اللبن :- أيه استوت بعد شوي با أحط ليكم ، يالله روح شوف يدتك خلّصت من الصلاة ولا ما خلصت 

ورحت الى يدتي....الا توها مخلصه من الصلاة 
أنا:- غفر الله الش أماه 
يدتي:- غفر الله لك ولوالديك 
أنا :- خلّي عنّش المصلى أنا با أشيله 
يدتي:- خلاص شيله وحطه فوق البلنق وييب ليي فردة تمره من السرّود 
أنا:- ان شاء الله أماه 
يدتي:- هاه ويش عندكم أشتم ريحة خبز خباز وريحة ما أدري وشوه 
أنا:- لا ما فيه شي بس هذي أمي مسويه باجة كراعين
يدتي:- الله ، وأني أقول ريحة ويش 

أمي يابت ذيك الطاسه المليانه باجه وفيها الكراعين تسبح والشحم ذايب واللحم اللي تدور عليه بالمنقاش ههههههههههههه

وفرشنا السفره ويابت يدتي قاعودتها وقربت ليي قاعوده وقاعوده فالفه لأمي ويبنا الخبز والبصل الأخضر وبعد صرّة رويد وضربنا ضرب في الكراعين 
وفي وسط هالمعركه .........

أنا :- أماه ، كيفه يسووا الباجه 
حلوة اللبن :- ويش يسووا فيها بعد .....لول نتعذب لامن نسويها
أنا:- يعني كيفه 
يدتي :- اذا لول ذبحوا الذبيحه ويابو الكراعين والراس نقوم نفرصخهم من اليلد ، أول شي نحرقهم وتالي نقوم بالسكاكين نشيل اليلد وتالي شوف اللي يلزق فيهم من الشهر نقوم ننتقيهم زي عيش الهورا 
وبعدين ههههههه ما يبقى منهم شي 

أنا:- عيل ما تستوي الباجه الا بطلعة الروح 
يدتي:- عيل ويش مو زي الحين نظيفين وحليوين 

أنا:- زين وبعدين كيفه يطبخوهم 

حلوة اللبن :- نقوم نحطهم في الصفريه وساعات نكسر وحده منهم ولا نخليهم زي ماهم ويا الراس 
ونخليهم أول شي يطبخوا بدون ملح وبعدين نشيل الماي اللي يطلع منهم من أول شي ونحط ماي فاني ونحط وياه الملح والبهارات واذا فيه شوية لحم بعد نحط وياهم كم قطعه لامن يذوبوا ويطلع موهم ....وبعدين ما فيه الا ......عليكم وعلينا بالعافيه ويا الخبز العربي 

أنا:- الله يعينكم وتسلم ايدش أماه على هالباجه اللي ترد الروح 
يدتي:- يا ولدي لول الواحد اذا بيعرس لازم ياكل باجه قبل العرس بكم يوم ، زينه للمعاريس 

وضحكوا ........يدتي ويا حلوة اللبن ..........وأنا ما نا داير بال ليهم وقاعد أضرب في الباجه 

ويوم خلصنا .........سوت حلوة اللبن ذاك الشاي المخدر ويابته لينا 

حلوة اللبن :- هذاهوه الشاي أماه تفضلي 
يدتي:- حسبت بعد نسيتيه 
أنا:- لاويش يعني لازم شاي مخدر بعد الكراعين 
يدتي:- ايه لازم عشان يذوب السمونه اللي في الباجه 

وقعدنا نشرب الشاي المخدر و..................

سكتنا عن الكلام المباح 
يوم شاينا خلّص وراح 

وترى اللي ما يحب الباجه يفوته نص عمره 
ولا أحد يقول وييييييييييع :bigsmile:  هههههههه :toung: 
الحين الكراعين نظيفين ورخاص بعد
الصحن فيه ست كراعين بخمسة أريل هههههه 
وسلام عليكم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مشكووووووور خيي ابو زين للسوالف الحلوة 
كنت اتابعك بصمت لاني افتقد وجود الجدة في حياتي 
مو لانها مو موجودة لكنها الله يخليها من النوع العصبي الي ما تحب الجهال ولا هدرتهم ولويتهم 
( لو تقرأ هالكلام ويش يفكني منها) 
تراني اذا هدرت وقرقرت ويش يفككم مني 
يالله من الحين بتابع وبعلق على كل موضوع 
بالنسبة للباجة زين ان الوالدة قالت ليك شلون يطبخوها 
لان من فترة دخلت المطبخ وشفت كيس محطوط على جنب
ومن اللقافة رحت وفتحته 
الا وأشوف ذاك الراس قدامي 
كان اصرخ من قمة راسي 
وقلت لابو العيال لا تحلم اسويه لك اساسا اخاف اشيله هالنوب انظف واطبخ .....امعصي هههه
قال لي لا تخافي هذا الي تسويه حلوة اللبن مو انتوا يا بنات هالزمن 
عن نفسي ما جربت اكله مو لانه عووووووووع ويييييييييييييييع 
بس شكله يخوف 
وكأني في فيلم رعب 
بس ما قلت لينا شلون يسووا الشاي المخدر 
من اسمه احسه ممنوعات 
مشكور خيي والله يعينك على قرقتنا
على فكرة قصة نتيف نتيفان بنتي كل يوم تقول لي قوليها لي 
ومع انها كلها خرابيط في مرابيط ( اجل بالذمة اقراص خبر يصيروا اولاد ههههه)
بس البنت مقتنعة بها وحفظتها صممممممممم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحة اني باقول ويييع لأني ما أحب اشوفه حتى

احنا كانت زوجة الوالد الله يرحمهم جميع هي الي بتسويه

ويوم الي تسويه كلنا تزول جبنا 

يسلموا بس ما طلعت الطبخة  بيض عيون .... زي ما خمنت

يلا عليكم بالعافية

والله يرحم الجدة 

ويرد الوالده من سفرها سالمة غانمة يا رب

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي نوارة الدنيا

مشكووووووور خيي ابو زين للسوالف الحلوة 
لا شكر على واجب خيتي 

كنت اتابعك بصمت لاني افتقد وجود الجدة في حياتي 
مو لانها مو موجودة لكنها الله يخليها من النوع العصبي الي ما تحب الجهال ولا هدرتهم ولويتهم 
( لو تقرأ هالكلام ويش يفكني منها) 
الله يعينش خيتي وان شاء الله تقدري تتقربي منها 
وأحلى شي خيتي في يوم من الأيام روحي ليها 
بغرشة عطر( خنّه) وقطعة قماش وعطيها وياهم 
هديه وقولي ليها هذا من عندي ومن عند اليهال 
قالوا لازم نييب ليدتنا هديه وشوفي تأثير هذا عليها 
ميه الميه ان شاء الله ( نفعت ويا يدااااات واااايد)هههههه 

تراني اذا هدرت وقرقرت ويش يفككم مني
الله يستر ههههههه
يالله من الحين بتابع وبعلق على كل موضوع
مرحبتين خيتي  
بالنسبة للباجة زين ان الوالدة قالت ليك شلون يطبخوها 
أفا على غيرش خيتي ......طباخ نمره واحد ترا ما قصرت الوالده 
لان من فترة دخلت المطبخ وشفت كيس محطوط على جنب
ومن اللقافة رحت وفتحته 
الا وأشوف ذاك الراس قدامي 
كان اصرخ من قمة راسي 
وقلت لابو العيال لا تحلم اسويه لك اساسا اخاف اشيله هالنوب انظف واطبخ .....امعصي هههه
قال لي لا تخافي هذا الي تسويه حلوة اللبن مو انتوا يا بنات هالزمن 
ههههههههههههه
الله يغربل ابليسش ، أنا بصراحه أسوي الكراعين بس بدون الراس ، وآخذهم نظيفين ويطلعوا بطبخه كششخخخخخخخه 

عن نفسي ما جربت اكله مو لانه عووووووووع ويييييييييييييييع 
بس شكله يخوف 
وكأني في فيلم رعب 
هههههههههههههه
الله يغربل ابليسش 
خلاص غمضي وانتي تاكليه ههههههههههههه

بس ما قلت لينا شلون يسووا الشاي المخدر 
من اسمه احسه ممنوعات 
الشاي لمخدر طريقتي بسيطه وسهله 
بس أنا استعمل شاي سيلاني خاص 
وداكوه بيخلص بعد وان شاء الله يوصل لي قريباً 
كم كيلو منّه ويستوي بعد بشاي الوزه التلقيمه 
والطريقه :- تحطي غوري فيه بس ماي وفوقه غوري فاني
فيه كاس شاي وكاس ونص ماي وتحطيهم على الفرن 
حوالي نص ساعه لحتى يخدر الشاي وبعدين كل كاس من الشاي المخدر ينخلط ويا كاس من الماي المغلي ويا السكر 
أوحسب الرغبه ، وعليكم بالعافيه 

مشكور خيي والله يعينك على قرقتنا
حياش الله ولا شكر على واجب 

على فكرة قصة نتيف نتيفان بنتي كل يوم تقول لي قوليها لي 
ومع انها كلها خرابيط في مرابيط ( اجل بالذمة اقراص خبر يصيروا اولاد ههههه)
بس البنت مقتنعة بها وحفظتها صممممممممم
هههههههههههه
زين لقينا زباين للقصه وان شاء الله نحط سالفه فانيه بعد
وتحياتي للصغيرونه الحبّابه 

تقبلي خالص التحيات للتواجد اللطيف

----------


## لحن الخلود

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا
وترى اللي ما يحب الباجه يفوته نص عمره 
ولا أحد يقول وييييييييييع :bigsmile:  هههههههه :toung: 

لو يقولوا الي صارت ببلاش والله ماتدخل البيت 
اعذرني اخوي واحد فاضي ترى الي قلته قوم والي قاله اخوي الحين قوم ثاني 
هههههههههه وجهي صار لونه اصفر اخضر من لوعت الجبد مو من كلامك بس تعليقات اخوي 

عموما مشكور اخوي ورحم الله والديك 
وانشاء الله امي ما تطق طقتها وتقول تبي تشتري لانها من المتابعين لسوالف جدتك هه
تسلم اخوي على الطبخات
تقبل مروري

----------


## سيناريو

*الله بالخير سيناريو* 
*بللللل >>>> صار ليها الأخت زمااااان مادخلت* 
*وحشتني سوالف الجده الله يرحمها* 
*وسوالفك انت بعد اخوي أبو زين*
* تعاملك مع جدتك رااااائع * 
*الله يعطيك ألف عافية* 
*الباجه ......*
*أني يوم كنت صغيره أخاااااف منها  * 
*ولامرررررره اكلتها >>>>>> يعني راح عليي نص عمري ههههههه*
* أحنا ياكلوها في البيت >>>> طبعاً يوم في السنه بعزومه واحد من الجيران ويقوم التوزيع في الفريق كل واحد يبرز صفريته في ديك الصبحيه*

* البلنق>>> يووووه مافهمتها أكيد الناس كلهم يعرفوها وأني مفهيه في الكلام القديم* 
*كل شي يبغى ليه ترجمه  >>سرير؟؟؟*


*تحياتي لك خيي أبو زين* 
*وإن شاالله نتواصل* 
*موفق*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> بصراحة اني باقول ويييع لأني ما أحب اشوفه حتى







> احنا كانت زوجة الوالد الله يرحمهم جميع هي الي بتسويه
> 
> ويوم الي تسويه كلنا تزول جبنا 
> 
> يسلموا بس ما طلعت الطبخة بيض عيون .... زي ما خمنت
> 
> يلا عليكم بالعافية والله يرحم الجدة 
> 
> ويرد الوالده من سفرها سالمة غانمة يا رب





خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين 
هههههههههههه الله يغربل ابليسش خيتي لازم ويييع يعني هههه
الله يرحمهم جميع يارب
لا ما طلعت بيض عيون ههههههه طلعت على قولتش ويييييعععع ههههههه

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 
وان شاء الله ترجع الوالده بالسلامه ببركة محمد وآل محمد 
وهيه تسلّم عليكم كلكم وان شاء الله ما بتنساكم من الدعاء والزياره 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي لحن الخلود 

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا
وترى اللي ما يحب الباجه يفوته نص عمره 
ولا أحد يقول وييييييييييع :bigsmile:  هههههههه :toung: 

لو يقولوا الي صارت ببلاش والله ماتدخل البيت
ههههههههه 

اعذرني اخوي واحد فاضي ترى الي قلته قوم والي قاله اخوي الحين قوم ثاني 
يعني استلام عسكري من السالفه ومن أخوش
أقول أخوها :- لا تقصر ههههههههههه

هههههههههه وجهي صار لونه اصفر اخضر من لوعت الجبد مو من كلامك بس تعليقات اخوي 
ههههههههههههههه
الله حيو أخو لحن الخلود 


عموما مشكور اخوي ورحم الله والديك 
الله يرحم والديش والمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين

وانشاء الله امي ما تطق طقتها وتقول تبي تشتري لانها من المتابعين لسوالف جدتك هه
اذا الوالده على قولتش ما طقت طقتها 
دكوه أخوش بيسويها وبييب اليها 
تراه في (خير زاد ..الصحن بخمسة أريل هههه)

تسلم اخوي على الطبخات
تقبل مروري

الله يسلمش خيتي 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي سيناريو*الله بالخير سيناريو* 
الله بالخيرات 


*بللللل >>>> صار ليها الأخت زمااااان مادخلت* 
صحيح مغبره مرررره 
وين الناس  :bigsmile: 

*وحشتني سوالف الجده الله يرحمها* 
*وسوالفك انت بعد اخوي أبو زين*
*تعاملك مع جدتك رااااائع* 
*الله يعطيك ألف عافية* 
ميوحشكيش غالي >>بل ما بغت تنكتب هههههه
ويعطيش العافيه يااااارب
*الباجه ......*
*أني يوم كنت صغيره أخاااااف منها* 
*ولامرررررره اكلتها >>>>>> يعني راح عليي نص عمري ههههههه*
أكيد راح نص عمرش هههههههه

*أحنا ياكلوها في البيت >>>> طبعاً يوم في السنه بعزومه واحد من الجيران ويقوم التوزيع في الفريق كل واحد يبرز صفريته في ديك الصبحيه*
هههههههههههه
حركتات وبعد لو اييب خبز عربي بعد تصير 100 الميه  
*البلنق>>> يووووه مافهمتها أكيد الناس كلهم يعرفوها وأني مفهيه في الكلام القديم* 
*كل شي يبغى ليه ترجمه  >>سرير؟؟؟*
مزبووووووووووووط السرير 
إحفظي الكلمات هههههههه 

*تحياتي لك خيي أبو زين* 
*وإن شاالله نتواصل* 

*موفق*

تقبلي خالص التحيات للتواجد الراااائع

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

هذا يا محفوظين السلامة ذاك اليوم من أيام الشتاء 
والبرد ضارب ضرب في العظام والمطر ما انقطع ساعه يصير 
قوي وساعه يصير خفيف والوقت قريب المغرب
وإحنا في الديره يهال وشباب ما فيه الا مخابط في المطر 
ولا إحنا مخليين محل فيه غدير الا طابين فيه 

يعني على قولتهم فشفشت أرايلنا من المطر 

ويوم أذن المغرب تيمعنا وإحنا نتنافض مفلات الدياي المذبوح 

وكل ما وصلنا لبيت واحد قلنا اله :- يالله مع السلامه والله يعينك على الدست 

ويوم وصلنا البيت ودخلت البيت الا 
حلوة اللبن واقفه على الباب
حلوة اللبن :- يالله خلي نعالك وعلى طول الحمّام 
أنا:- ان شاء الله أماه 
حلوة اللبن :- ويش أقول ويش أسوي الك بتفشفش عافيتك كلها مو بس أرايلك 
أنا:- لا أماه اليوم ما لعبنا وايد في المطر 

وضحكت يدتي وهي تسمعني وجاء صوتها :- لا ما لعبتوا وايد وداكيه ريحت فيابك كلها خمقات 

أنا:- ويشوه أماه ، شااااا الخمقات ليها ريحه بعد 

حلوة اللبن :- لا ما ليها ريحه ، الا ريحة الطين والخمق والمشق في أرايلك ...يالله روح الحمام بسرعه لا تكسّف البيت

أنا:- ان شاء الله 

ورحت الى >>>>>السبوحه والله على الماي الحار في عز البرد ...الواحد ما وده يقوم من البركه 
بس لازم القومه ولبست فيابي وتلحفت بالكمبل وعلى طول عند المنقله في دار يدتي

يدتي:- تعال تعال با أشوف أرايلك 
أنا:- ما فيهم شي زينين خليني تحت المنقله 

يدتي:- تعال ولا با أكت ماي على الفحم ولا فيه منقله ولا شي 

أنا:- ان شاء الله 

وقمت اليها وعطيتها أرايلي والا هم متقشرين
 والمشق تارسنهم تراس ( كأنهم ظهر قنفذ ههههههه على قولت حلوة اللبن ) 

يدتي:- ما فيهم شي قال ما فيهم شي شوفهم هه 
أنا:- ويش نسوي بعد 
وجائت حلوة اللبن وفي أيدها العلاج الفعال ضد المشق الفتاك >>>>>الفازلين 
وقامت حلوة اللبن ....بدبغ ارايلي بالفازلين وبعدين لبست دلاغات علشات يتدفوا 
وبعدها إجتمعنا عند المنقله 

يدتي:- الله على الدفا والقعده عند المنقله 
أنا:- اي والله المنقله والقعده حليوه بوجودكم 

وجائت حلوة اللبن وهي تحمل الكستن وقمت أنا ويبت الشبك وحطيناه على المنقله 
وحطيت الكستن وجلست أقلبه وطلعت ريحة الكستن المميزه وكل شوي وكستنايه تنفتق 
وتطلع الريحه المميزة وهذا يعني الهجوم عليها هههههههه
وكل واحد منّا اتلحف بكمبله وانسدح على كتر وما تسمع الا الشخير 
وانا في النهايه رديت الباب وتسللت بعض نسمات الهواء البارده علشان تغيير الجو 
ويحلى التلحف والنوم في هالجو الراااائع 

وذاك اليوم ما حاشنا دست ولا شي 
والحمد لله رب العالمين :wink: 

ولا الربع يوم فاني ما فيه الا اللي ويهه أحمر واللي طبعة أيد أبوه على خدوده مورده واللي واللي 
بس ما يفيد .....للغدران سحر خاص يخليك غصب تطب فيها وارايلك تفشفش والمشق يعشش ههههههه 

ويالله تصبحوا على خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله المنقلة والمطر والكستن
برد ودفا 
اجواء رهيبة مرة 

ذكرتني بالمرحومة زوجة الوالد كانت اتسوي الفحم واتجمعنا جم المنقلة واه على داك الدفا 
ما ودك اتقوم ابد وهي بتسوي لينا الكستن لذيذ من ايدها الله يرحمها
والمطر لحاله حكاية 
الله على ايام قبل
رحم الله والديك والجدة كمان

اي لحظة اسمح ليي طلبت يدمج موضوعي وموضوعك وموضوع الأخت اطياف بدون ما اخذ رأيك
اعذرني واني اسفة بس لأنالمواضييع الثلاثة تدعوا الى الصلاة على محمد وال محمد عشان لايصير تكرار وهذا الموضوع فيه تفاعل والثاني لا طلبت انو يدمجوا
وعملت الإحصائية النهائية كمان  :embarrest:

----------


## لحن الخلود

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تيمعنا وإحنا نتنافض مفلات الدياي المذبوح 

عجبني التشبية هههههه بطني عوني من الضحك
يالله مع السلامه والله يعينك على الدست 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه سالفتك اليوم فيها ذكريات اخوي  
لا ما لعبتوا وايد وداكيه ريحت فيابك كلها خمقات 
ماشاء الله حاسة الشم سته على سته ههه <<كانها امي 
والمشق تارسنهم تراس ( كأنهم ظهر قنفذ ههههههه على قولت حلوة اللبن 
هههه وي بطني قنفذ عاد ؟!!!!
وحطيت الكستن وجلست أقلبه وطلعت ريحة الكستن المميزه وكل شوي وكستنايه تنفتق 
دخل نفسي عاد ارمي وحده من سطح بيتكم لسطح بيتنا مستوية عدل عاد
ولا الربع يوم فاني ما فيه الا اللي ويهه أحمر واللي طبعة أيد أبوه على خدوده مورده واللي واللي 
هههههههههههههههه وجعوا قلبي هههههههههههههه
يعيشوا وياكلوا غيرها 



تسلم اخوي واحد فاضي عليك فله العصر جبدي ماعت والحين ذكريات ماشاء الله 

بصراحة الحين بدون الباجة سالفتك روعةخخخخخ
 تسلم اخوي واعذر تتطويلي بضحك هه بس والله بطني عورني   
رحم الله والديك وتقبل مروري 
اختك لحن الخلود

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 
سوالفك تسوي سواياها فيني 
ذكرتني بأيام الوالد الله يرحمه كان يجمعنا حوالين المنقلة 
وكان فيه نشيدة خفيقة يرددها علينا 

تدفوا ( تحموا) يا اولادي وباجر حطبوا ....أمكم الضبعة وأبوكم شايبُ
عاد الباقي مو حافظتنه 
ساعتها حلوة اللبن تقول له اذا انت شايب على هواك اما اني مو ضبعة 
اما بالنسبة للترقص في الخمقات هذي هوايتي المفضلة ايام المطر 
مو بس للصبيان 
مرة من المرات كنا بالمتوسطة والمدرسة بعيدة عن البيت 
كان يطيح ذاك المطر القوي 
ساعتها خالي جا الينا عشان يوصلنا للبيت 
طلعت من المدرسة الا واشوفه قدامي 
تغطيت ومشيت تحت المطر وكأني ما شفته 
بس عشان اتمشى تحت المطر 
بس الله يهديهم السواقين من يمروا علينا رششوا علينا الماي بكفرات السيارة 
احسهم يعاندوا 
ووصلت البيت الا العباية وزنها 100 كيلو من المطر والخمقات 
المهم سويت الي في بالي وما رحت بالسيارة
وللحين من يطيح المطر لا تدوروني الا تلاقوني في السطح 
مشكور ابو زين على احلى سوالف

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*الحقيقة لي سابقة جميلة في مثل هذه السوالف عبر مشاركات أخرى تشرفت أن يكون لي بصمة فيها ، وأحببت أن أجر رجلي إلى حيث هذا الموضوع خصوصاً إن الحديث فيه مرتبط بأجدادنا ، فما أجمل عبق الأجداد خصوصاً إنه يثير في صدورنا روائح الماضي والتاريخ القديم ، وكل ما له بصلة في الماضي هو جميل وأجمل منه براءة النفوس .. !!*
*كل الذي أتذكره عن سوالف الديدة واليدة والحبابة والجدة إنني كنت أختبئ عندها في أحضانها كلما ثارت أمي بوجهي فلقد كانت جدتي تسكن بالجوار من بيتنا لإن جدي الله يسامحه رحل وتركها وحيدة ما بين إمرأة إبن اشتغل بالكد وتأمين المعيشة ولكن والدي الله يرحمه لم يقصر فقد بنى لها ملحق جميل جداً كنت أعتبره جنتي في الدنيا فكل ما فيه تراثي قح ، وكنت ألعب بأمشاط جدتي الخشبية القديمة وكنت أستحم في حمامها الحجري الذي يتكون من حفرة اسمنتيه تحمل عدد شخصين ولا أخجل أن أستحم برفقة جدتي فلقد كانت تعتبرني أحد أبناءها المدللين ، آآه يا جدتي وآآه من فطورها اللذيذ حين كانت تذهب على رجليها لتجلب لنا خبزاً من الخباز وتعد لنا كوبا من الشاهي الأحمر المعتق لنحتسيه سويا .. !! ما أجمل تلك المشاهد وهي تجمع بين جدة وحفيدها .. !! هذا كل ما لدي أعتبر القادم شيئاً من النوادر .. !!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## سيناريو

*الله  روعه المطر والخمقات* 
*ويوم ثاني مرضه خخخخخ*

*وكل شتويه عليي مرضه وإذا مافي مرضه مامر شتاء* 
*الله ياكافي الشر*





> *وإحنا في الديره يهال وشباب ما فيه الا مخابط في المطر 
> ولا إحنا مخليين محل فيه غدير الا طابين فيه*





*ليشهد كل غدير أنكم ماقصرتوا فيه من المخابط  هههههه*





> *ولا الربع يوم فاني ما فيه الا اللي ويهه أحمر واللي طبعة أيد أبوه على خدوده مورده واللي واللي 
> بس ما يفيد .....للغدران سحر خاص يخليك غصب تطب فيها وارايلك تفشفش والمشق يعشش*




*الحمد لله على سلامتك من الدست* 
*ههههه أي والله مايفيد ليها سحر خاص ومتعه لاتتكرر في فصول ثانيه غير الشتاء*
*حلووووه هالسالفه مررررره*
*يسلمو خيي أبو زين*

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي عفاف الهدى

الله المنقلة والمطر والكستن
برد ودفا 
اجواء رهيبة مرة 
أي والله أجواء رهيبه 
يعني بكل صراحه ....تعيش الشتاء بجد 

ذكرتني بالمرحومة زوجة الوالد كانت اتسوي الفحم واتجمعنا جم المنقلة واه على داك الدفا 
ما ودك اتقوم ابد وهي بتسوي لينا الكستن لذيذ من ايدها الله يرحمها
والمطر لحاله حكاية 
الله على ايام قبل
رحم الله والديك والجدة كمان
الله يذكرها بكل خير ويرحمها ويرحم الوالد والمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين ، اي والله أجواء رهيبه مررررررررره 


اي لحظة اسمح ليي طلبت يدمج موضوعي وموضوعك وموضوع الأخت اطياف بدون ما اخذ رأيك
اعذرني واني اسفة بس لأنالمواضييع الثلاثة تدعوا الى الصلاة على محمد وال محمد عشان لايصير تكرار وهذا الموضوع فيه تفاعل والثاني لا طلبت انو يدمجوا
وعملت الإحصائية النهائية كمان  :embarrest: 
رحم الله والديش خيتي 
بالعكس أي شي يخدم المنتدى والبركه تحل علينا بفضل الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
وما يحتاج رأيي خيتي ما سويتي الا الصحيح 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي لحن الخلود

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تيمعنا وإحنا نتنافض مفلات الدياي المذبوح 
عجبني التشبية هههههه بطني عورني من الضحك
جعلها الضحكه دوم ان شاء الله 
صحيح الواحد اذا دقه البرد يصير كده  :embarrest: 

يالله مع السلامه والله يعينك على الدست 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه سالفتك اليوم فيها ذكريات اخوي 
اي والله ذكريات ...الله يرحم اللي كانوا معاي 
والله يهدي بعض اللي كانوا ويانا في ذيك الأيام 
والباقي ان شاء الله نشوفهم في هالعيديه 

لا ما لعبتوا وايد وداكيه ريحت فيابك كلها خمقات 
ماشاء الله حاسة الشم سته على سته ههه <<كانها امي 
هههههههههههههههه 
ريحة الخمقات مميزه وإحنا ما ندري صح 
ههههههههه

والمشق تارسنهم تراس ( كأنهم ظهر قنفذ ههههههه على قولت حلوة اللبن 
هههه وي بطني قنفذ عاد ؟!!!!
تلاقي (ارايلنا )صحيح صايره ضايعه معالمها من المشق 
وما يفيد الا الفازلين هههههههه

وحطيت الكستن وجلست أقلبه وطلعت ريحة الكستن المميزه وكل شوي وكستنايه تنفتق 
دخل نفسي عاد ارمي وحده من سطح بيتكم لسطح بيتنا مستوية عدل عاد
 :atkal: خلاص با أتمرن علشان اقدر أرمي الش كستنايه 
هههههههههههههه
ولا يصير نفسش فيها 

ولا الربع يوم فاني ما فيه الا اللي ويهه أحمر واللي طبعة أيد أبوه على خدوده مورده واللي واللي 
هههههههههههههههه وجعوا قلبي هههههههههههههه
يعيشوا وياكلوا غيرها 
يا ما أكلوا دسووووووت مو دست واحد هههههههههه
والحمد لله أنا ويا يدتي ما فيه دست ههههههه




تسلم اخوي واحد فاضي عليك فله العصر جبدي ماعت والحين ذكريات ماشاء الله 

بصراحة الحين بدون الباجة سالفتك روعةخخخخخ
خلاص ما بنييب سالفة مفل الباجه ههههههههه
بس الباجه حلوووووه خخخخخخخ

تسلم اخوي واعذر تتطويلي بضحك هه بس والله بطني عورني 
رحم الله والديك وتقبل مروري 
اختك لحن الخلود
دوووووووم الضحكه يااااااارب
رحم الله والديش على التواجد 
سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا ومرحبا بخيتي نوارة الدنيا

السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوالفك تسوي سواياها فيني 
أهم شي سوايا حليوه وذكريات روعه ان شاء الله 

ذكرتني بأيام الوالد الله يرحمه كان يجمعنا حوالين المنقلة 
الله يرحمه ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين
وكان فيه نشيدة خفيقة يرددها علينا 

تدفوا ( تحموا) يا اولادي وباجر حطبوا ..
..أمكم الضبعة وأبوكم شايبُ
عاد الباقي مو حافظتنه 
ساعتها حلوة اللبن تقول له اذا انت شايب على هواك اما اني مو ضبعة 
هههههههههههههه
حلوه منش خيتي ، صحيح هذي النشيده 
حتى يدتي كانت تقولها ...ذكرتني حلوة اللبن بها 
ان شاء الله بس ترجع من السفر با أحاول أخليها 
تقولها الي 
اما بالنسبة للترقص في الخمقات هذي هوايتي المفضلة ايام المطر 
مو بس للصبيان
أكييييد الله يرحم زمان أول بس نطلع من المعلم 
نروح الغدران صبيان وبنيات وما فيه الا لعب 
هههههههههه 
مرة من المرات كنا بالمتوسطة والمدرسة بعيدة عن البيت 
كان يطيح ذاك المطر القوي 
ساعتها خالي جا الينا عشان يوصلنا للبيت 
طلعت من المدرسة الا واشوفه قدامي 
تغطيت ومشيت تحت المطر وكأني ما شفته 
بس عشان اتمشى تحت المطر 
بس الله يهديهم السواقين من يمروا علينا رششوا علينا الماي بكفرات السيارة 
احسهم يعاندوا 
ووصلت البيت الا العباية وزنها 100 كيلو من المطر والخمقات 
المهم سويت الي في بالي وما رحت بالسيارة
طلعتي منتي هينه هههههههههه
حلوه العبايه وزنها 100 كيلو
بس حصلتي دست ولا .. :embarrest:  ههههههه
وللحين من يطيح المطر لا تدوروني الا تلاقوني في السطح
حتى أنا من يطيح مطر تلاقيني مسوي لي كاس شاي وطالع أفتر بالسياره في الشوارع وتالي أروح الكورنيش وأقعد تحت المطر - في روايه ان من مواطن استجابة الدعاء هو الدعاء تحت المطر - والله فلّلللللله المطر  
مشكور ابو زين على احلى سوالف
حياش الله خيتي ولا شكر على واجب خيتي
وتحلى السوالف بتواجدكم 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *بسمه تعالى*
> 
> *الحقيقة لي سابقة جميلة في مثل هذه السوالف عبر مشاركات أخرى تشرفت أن يكون لي بصمة فيها ، وأحببت أن أجر رجلي إلى حيث هذا الموضوع خصوصاً إن الحديث فيه مرتبط بأجدادنا ، فما أجمل عبق الأجداد خصوصاً إنه يثير في صدورنا روائح الماضي والتاريخ القديم ، وكل ما له بصلة في الماضي هو جميل وأجمل منه براءة النفوس .. !!*
> *كل الذي أتذكره عن سوالف الديدة واليدة والحبابة والجدة إنني كنت أختبئ عندها في أحضانها كلما ثارت أمي بوجهي فلقد كانت جدتي تسكن بالجوار من بيتنا لإن جدي الله يسامحه رحل وتركها وحيدة ما بين إمرأة إبن اشتغل بالكد وتأمين المعيشة ولكن والدي الله يرحمه لم يقصر فقد بنى لها ملحق جميل جداً كنت أعتبره جنتي في الدنيا فكل ما فيه تراثي قح ، وكنت ألعب بأمشاط جدتي الخشبية القديمة وكنت أستحم في حمامها الحجري الذي يتكون من حفرة اسمنتيه تحمل عدد شخصين ولا أخجل أن أستحم برفقة جدتي فلقد كانت تعتبرني أحد أبناءها المدللين ، آآه يا جدتي وآآه من فطورها اللذيذ حين كانت تذهب على رجليها لتجلب لنا خبزاً من الخباز وتعد لنا كوبا من الشاهي الأحمر المعتق لنحتسيه سويا .. !! ما أجمل تلك المشاهد وهي تجمع بين جدة وحفيدها .. !! هذا كل ما لدي أعتبر القادم شيئاً من النوادر .. !!*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *يوم سعيد*



حياك الله أخي يوم سعيد 
أي والله يا خوك اليده لها أفضال علينا جميعاً 
فهي الأم للجميع والله يرحمها برحمته يااااااااااارب
وجعلك الله من البارين بها في كل زمان يارب العالمين 

تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي سيناريو*الله روعه المطر والخمقات* 

*ويوم ثاني مرضه خخخخخ*
أكيد مرضه هههههههه
بس ما نهوّن عن اللعب 
مرض لعب مرض وتمشي الحياه 
وما فيه لا دختور ولا شي 
ههههههههههههه 
*وكل شتويه عليي مرضه وإذا مافي مرضه مامر شتاء* 
*الله ياكافي الشر*
يعني واجب سنوي هههههههه
أنا لازم كل سنه انفلونزا صيفاً ولازم شتاءاً 

*ليشهد كل غدير أنكم ماقصرتوا فيه من المخابط هههههه*
الله يرحم الغدران ما بقى منهم ولا شي 
قامت بيوت الحين  
*الحمد لله على سلامتك من الدست* 
الله يسلمش 
دام اليده موجوده >>>الدست يروووح ههههههه

*ههههه أي والله مايفيد ليها سحر خاص ومتعه لاتتكرر في فصول ثانيه غير الشتاء*
أي والله سحر خاص جداً
وتراني الحين أعلم زين كيفه اللعب في الغدران والخمقات ههههههههههههههههه
*حلووووه هالسالفه مررررره*

*يسلمو خيي أبو زين*

تواجدكم هو الحلو خيتي 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى* 
*في هذه الزيارة سأعرج بكم إلى حيث قرية العوامية وهذه القرية أنتمي إليها من خلال جدتي لأمي ، يعني أمي عوامية فخذوا بالكم مني لإني أحمل العرق العوامي ولي جذور من هذه القرية الغالية على قلبي , وقد أحببتها بالفعل منذ أن شعرت على الدنيا وحبابتي كما كنت دائماً أقولها لها وهي تلقمني بيديها الحنونتين حبيبات الكوفرة المطحون وتلمني في أحضانها كما تلم وليدها الرضيع فأشعر على رغم كبر قامتي إنني ما زلت طفلا يحبو في واحة هذه الحبابة الحنونة ، وكانت تهمس بأذني حبابتي دائماً وبغفلة من أمي : كلما اشتقت إلي يا حفيدي فالبيت قريب وما عليك إلاّ أن تطير فوق ربوع الرامس وتجدني قابعة خلف الفسائل وقضبان اللوز وبين أكواخ العشيش ، وبالفعل ومنذ تلك الهمسة وندى صوتها يقرع طبول أذني ، وما أن تأتي عطلة نهاية الأسبوع حتى أهرع إليها مشياً على الأقدام ولا أصل كربلا - مسقط رأسها القديم - إلا ورجلاي تخطان على الأرض من شدة الإرهاق والتعب فتستقبلني بذراعيها وتنتشلني من قاع الأرض لتريحني في صدرها الدافئ ، يااااه أين أنتي يا حبابتي فلقد رحلتي ورحلت السعادة من عيني .. ؟؟ أشتاق اليها وكلما رنّ هاتف صوتها في صيوان أذني طرت كما كان يحلو لها القول لي ، أطير بدون استئذان وأدع كل ما يهمني إلى ما لا يهمني حتى أتجول في تلك البقعة التي كانت تقبع فيها حيث الصنادق والعشيش والنخيل المتراصة وأشجار الموز واللوز وهم يشكلون حفلة صاخبة تحيط بذلك الكوخ المسقف بالسعف وجذوع النخيل وتلك البراءة التي تزين ذلك البيت العتيق .. !!*
*كانت أيام لا تنسى وعالقة في البال وسنظل نتذكرها مهما حيينا أبداً .. !!!*
*تحياتي وعذراً على الإطالة*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## مياس

*بسم الله*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*سوالفك تجنن خيو الفاضي*
*أكثر شي عجبني الكستن والمنقله وااااااااااااااااااااو* 
*ريحتها وصلت ليي وأني أقرأ خخخخخخخ*
*أما الباجه والكراعين فـ.....* 
*الله يرحمها اليده* 
*وننتظر السالفه ال NEW*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسمه تعالى*
> 
> *في هذه الزيارة سأعرج بكم إلى حيث قرية العوامية وهذه القرية أنتمي إليها من خلال جدتي لأمي ، يعني أمي عوامية فخذوا بالكم مني لإني أحمل العرق العوامي ولي جذور من هذه القرية الغالية على قلبي , وقد أحببتها بالفعل منذ أن شعرت على الدنيا وحبابتي كما كنت دائماً أقولها لها وهي تلقمني بيديها الحنونتين حبيبات الكوفرة المطحون وتلمني في أحضانها كما تلم وليدها الرضيع فأشعر على رغم كبر قامتي إنني ما زلت طفلا يحبو في واحة هذه الحبابة الحنونة ، وكانت تهمس بأذني حبابتي دائماً وبغفلة من أمي : كلما اشتقت إلي يا حفيدي فالبيت قريب وما عليك إلاّ أن تطير فوق ربوع الرامس وتجدني قابعة خلف الفسائل وقضبان اللوز وبين أكواخ العشيش ، وبالفعل ومنذ تلك الهمسة وندى صوتها يقرع طبول أذني ، وما أن تأتي عطلة نهاية الأسبوع حتى أهرع إليها مشياً على الأقدام ولا أصل كربلا - مسقط رأسها القديم - إلا ورجلاي تخطان على الأرض من شدة الإرهاق والتعب فتستقبلني بذراعيها وتنتشلني من قاع الأرض لتريحني في صدرها الدافئ ، يااااه أين أنتي يا حبابتي فلقد رحلتي ورحلت السعادة من عيني .. ؟؟ أشتاق اليها وكلما رنّ هاتف صوتها في صيوان أذني طرت كما كان يحلو لها القول لي ، أطير بدون استئذان وأدع كل ما يهمني إلى ما لا يهمني حتى أتجول في تلك البقعة التي كانت تقبع فيها حيث الصنادق والعشيش والنخيل المتراصة وأشجار الموز واللوز وهم يشكلون حفلة صاخبة تحيط بذلك الكوخ المسقف بالسعف وجذوع النخيل وتلك البراءة التي تزين ذلك البيت العتيق .. !!*
> *كانت أيام لا تنسى وعالقة في البال وسنظل نتذكرها مهما حيينا أبداً .. !!!*
> *تحياتي وعذراً على الإطالة*
> 
> *يوم سعيد*



الله يرحم الجدات الي توفوا ويخلي الباقين 
مافيه احن من الجدة مو يقولون ما أغلى من الولد الا ولد الولد 
الله يرحم جدتك اخوي ويطول في عمرك

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور*
*خيووو على الطرح الأكثر من رائع*
*بصراحة وفقت في طرحك هذا*
*بالتوفيق خيوووو*

*تقبل مروري*
*تحياتي*

----------


## Princess

كح كح .. غباااار من زمان ما دخلت الساتر الله متى بطلع ..<< شكلي ببسط لحظه بجيب  بلع 
قووه يا خوووك اخباركووم واخبار صحتكووم... << تو الناس  








> يدتي:- داكوه عند أمك سعنّه (دوخله) وعطيتها فلاف سعنّات ( دوخله) قول ليها ما تنساهم اسقوهم علشان يفلتوهم لينا في عين ام عمار ولا في القشوريه ولا في البحر زين








> أنا:- أييييييييه زين با أسئلش عن السعنّه  
> يدتي:- قول إسئل حاضرين 
> 
> 
> أنا:- أول شي كيفه تسووا هالسعنّات يدتي:- أول شي نسويهم من الخوص ونحط فيهم شوية رمل وشوية سماد علشان يكبروا بسرعه ، ومن ايي يوم العيد نرميهم في السد ولا في عين أم عمار ولا القشوريه ولا في البحر







> أنا:- ايه أتذكر يوم أنا صغير نروح التوازي ونفلت السعنات حقنا هناك وأنا ما أدري لاويش 
> يدتي :- الله يرحم التوازي راحت 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا:- الله يرحمها الحين ما فيه الا مواطير عليها يدتي:- يالله كل شي رايح الا وجهه الكريم 
> 
> أنا :- سبحانه



 
الحقوووني الحقووووووني ماااافهمت ولا شي . :wacko: . لاااا وربي نايمه عدل وشبعانه نوم ماني مخرفه.... ويش سعنه وويش دوخله <<< هذا و ترجمها 
وويش توازي وويش وويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!×××××؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! 
طلعت ريحة دخان من مخي ..  :weird:  




> يدتي:- *)&^%$#$%^&*)&^%$#$%^&*<<<مشفّر للسالفه اليديده




هذا فايدة اللي يتأخر في الرد لا يتحمس ولا يتطفر .. يللا لفك الشفره.. اللي بعدوووووووو










> يدتي:- شوف شيل اليي بسر مال خنيزي وخلّي أمك تسويه سلوق ووصيها لا تقول لأحد زين



ههههههههه عاشو اعرفه اشوى السلووق بس مااا احبه << :suspicious:  جربتي تاكليه انتين 
احم لا بس اذا شفته تحوم شبدي .. الرطبه يالله تعبر وهي صاحيه ,, مو مطبوخه بعد ..  :embarrest:  بس احب التمر << لااا صدق قولي والله  




> - تالي يشهّر بنا - هههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه عجبتني .. حركتات  :wink:  اما لو شهر شااان عدل ..
عااد يبغى لك ساعتها تاخذ الصوره وتحتفظ بها حق تنزلها بقسم الصور ونشوف .. << ياااحبش للطماشه والنحاسه  :laugh: 



> يدتي:- أمبى من عندك اذا ما عليك كلافه$%^&*)()*&^%^&*) >>بعد مشفر



هيهيهي بعرررف الحين بس انط للسالفه الثانيه .. :wink:  







> وعندها سكتت يدتي عن الكلام المباح  
> يوم خلّص السلوق من المشكاب



ههههههههه عليها بالعافيه .. رحمة الله عليها ..

يللا اللي بعدووووو 






> وطلعت الريحه الحلوة حق #$%^&*)*&^%



يا خووك ويش فيك على المشفرر ..<< اللي بعدووووووو  :wink:  





> وطلعت الريحه الحلوة حق الباجه ( الكراعين) 
> أمي يابت ذيك الطاسه المليانه باجه وفيها الكراعين تسبح والشحم ذايب واللحم اللي تدور عليه بالمنقاش ههههههههههههه



 
ههههههههههههههههههه ويلااااه عجيب الووصف  





> وفرشنا السفره ويابت يدتي قاعودتها وقربت ليي قاعوده وقاعوده فالفه لأمي ويبنا الخبز والبصل الأخضر وبعد صرّة رويد وضربنا ضرب في الكراعين



هههههههههههه ذكرتني مره قعدت ويا حريم ياكلوها ضبعان ..
ولا شفت الا ضرب بالعظم.. واني  :weird:  ووويش صاااير ... وشوي حاجه طاحت من العظمه..
يماااااااااه.. عفر شبدي لااااااااااعت.. وشوي مص في العظم واني  :weird:  انفض ايدي واقوم..
ويش هذا .. قالو كراعين .. يا ساااااااااااتر.. ههههههههههههه 




> سكتنا عن الكلام المباح 
> يوم شاينا خلّص وراح



قصدك يوم كرعوننا خلص وبحححححح << ههههههه بسم الله على كرعونكم  :toung:  




> وترى اللي ما يحب الباجه يفوته نص عمره 
> ولا أحد يقول وييييييييييع هههههههه
> الحين الكراعين نظيفين ورخاص بعد
> الصحن فيه ست كراعين بخمسة أريل هههههه



 :huuh:  السيرة الذاتيه الكرعونيه.. 
بس ما علي منكم ويع..  :noworry: ..
الحممممدلله .. عزززززز الله النعمه
<< بعد ويه  :toung: 

اقووول يا خوووك وسع بعبر  :toung:  بكمل قرقري برد ثاني <<< لاااااا منتين صاحيه

----------


## Princess

:rolleyes: عفر اخر سالفه دي .. يللا بسم الله 




> يعني على قولتهم فشفشت أرايلنا من المطر 
> 
> ويوم أذن المغرب تيمعنا وإحنا نتنافض مفلات الدياي المذبوح



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تخيلت المنظر ..  :rolleyes: 




> وكل ما وصلنا لبيت واحد قلنا اله :- يالله مع السلامه والله يعينك على الدست




ههههههههههههههههه :toung: ههههههههههههههه دست.. ياعييني.. هذا احنا يوم كنا صغار اذا سوينا 




> وضحكت يدتي وهي تسمعني وجاء صوتها :- لا ما لعبتوا وايد وداكيه ريحت فيابك كلها خمقات



هههههههه عجبتني خمقات,, :toung: 




> وجائت حلوة اللبن وفي أيدها العلاج الفعال ضد المشق الفتاك >>>>>الفازلين 
> وقامت حلوة اللبن ....بدبغ ارايلي بالفازلين وبعدين لبست دلاغات علشات يتدفوا



ههههههههههههههه عجبتني العمليه الجراحيه .. رووووعه ههههه ومافي احسن من الفازلين..




> وكل شوي وكستنايه تنفتق 
> وتطلع الريحه المميزة وهذا يعني الهجوم عليها هههههههه
> وكل واحد منّا اتلحف بكمبله وانسدح على كتر وما تسمع الا الشخير



واني تهمت اخوي اقول بين غرفتي وغرفته جدار شخيره خرق الطوفه
طلع شخيركم انت وربعك  :weird: 




> وذاك اليوم ما حاشنا دست ولا شي 
> والحمد لله رب العالمين





افااااااا راحت علينا الشماته <<< صدق نحيسه  :wink: 




> ولا الربع يوم فاني ما فيه الا اللي ويهه أحمر واللي طبعة أيد أبوه على خدوده مورده واللي واللي




ومنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر
بس من حظك نفذت بجلدك  :wink: 



> بس ما يفيد .....للغدران سحر خاص يخليك غصب تطب فيها وارايلك تفشفش والمشق يعشش ههههههه




 :weird:  قولو يتأدب .. يعني ما حاشه دست .. قولو يتوب ويقول خلاص لا يحوشني .. ابددددن.. مافي امل .. ما يفييييييييد <<< اووه السالفه ترى قديمه اميرووه يوزي عن النحاسه 

ههههههههههههههه الغدران وضلوع النخيل .. و مطامس فيها  اهل لول .. 
ههههههههههههههه ياعلي يعشعش .. يبغى له خياطه وترقيع المشق يا سااااتر ..

<<< هذا اللي يبغى لش 
<<<<<< اصغر حجم لا تشوف لا تطبق علي 
 :toung: 

يسلمووو والله تونست ويا السوالف ومر الوقت ولا حسيت..
يعطيك الف عافيه خيوو
ورحمة الله على موتانا وموتاكم..
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *بسمه تعالى*
> 
> *في هذه الزيارة سأعرج بكم إلى حيث قرية العوامية وهذه القرية أنتمي إليها من خلال جدتي لأمي ، يعني أمي عوامية فخذوا بالكم مني لإني أحمل العرق العوامي ولي جذور من هذه القرية الغالية على قلبي , وقد أحببتها بالفعل منذ أن شعرت على الدنيا وحبابتي كما كنت دائماً أقولها لها وهي تلقمني بيديها الحنونتين حبيبات الكوفرة المطحون وتلمني في أحضانها كما تلم وليدها الرضيع فأشعر على رغم كبر قامتي إنني ما زلت طفلا يحبو في واحة هذه الحبابة الحنونة ، وكانت تهمس بأذني حبابتي دائماً وبغفلة من أمي : كلما اشتقت إلي يا حفيدي فالبيت قريب وما عليك إلاّ أن تطير فوق ربوع الرامس وتجدني قابعة خلف الفسائل وقضبان اللوز وبين أكواخ العشيش ، وبالفعل ومنذ تلك الهمسة وندى صوتها يقرع طبول أذني ، وما أن تأتي عطلة نهاية الأسبوع حتى أهرع إليها مشياً على الأقدام ولا أصل كربلا - مسقط رأسها القديم - إلا ورجلاي تخطان على الأرض من شدة الإرهاق والتعب فتستقبلني بذراعيها وتنتشلني من قاع الأرض لتريحني في صدرها الدافئ ، يااااه أين أنتي يا حبابتي فلقد رحلتي ورحلت السعادة من عيني .. ؟؟ أشتاق اليها وكلما رنّ هاتف صوتها في صيوان أذني طرت كما كان يحلو لها القول لي ، أطير بدون استئذان وأدع كل ما يهمني إلى ما لا يهمني حتى أتجول في تلك البقعة التي كانت تقبع فيها حيث الصنادق والعشيش والنخيل المتراصة وأشجار الموز واللوز وهم يشكلون حفلة صاخبة تحيط بذلك الكوخ المسقف بالسعف وجذوع النخيل وتلك البراءة التي تزين ذلك البيت العتيق .. !!*
> *كانت أيام لا تنسى وعالقة في البال وسنظل نتذكرها مهما حيينا أبداً .. !!!*
> *تحياتي وعذراً على الإطالة*
> 
> *يوم سعيد*



تسلم أخي يوم سعيد 

أسعد الله التماسي 

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *بسم الله*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *سوالفك تجنن خيو الفاضي*
> *أكثر شي عجبني الكستن والمنقله وااااااااااااااااااااو* 
> *ريحتها وصلت ليي وأني أقرأ خخخخخخخ*
> *أما الباجه والكراعين فـ.....* 
> *الله يرحمها اليده* 
> *وننتظر السالفه ال NEW*



تسلمي خيه مياس على التواجد 
خلاص ولا يهمش نييب ليكم كيسين كستن حااااااااضرين
الله يرحم اليده ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

تسلمي خيتي على تواجدكم اللطيف

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور*
> 
> *خيووو على الطرح الأكثر من رائع*
> *بصراحة وفقت في طرحك هذا*
> *بالتوفيق خيوووو*
> *تقبل مروري*
> 
> *تحياتي*



مرحبتين خيتي أسيرة ماضيها 
مشكوره خيتي على التواجد اللطيف 
الله يوفقش ويسلمش خيتي

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

أهلين وسهلين خيتي أميرة كل المرح كح كح .. غباااار من زمان ما دخلت الساتر الله متى بطلع ..<< شكلي ببسط لحظه بجيب  بلع 

كححححححح كححححححح
وأهلين .......خلصي البلع وبعدين إبتدي 

قووه يا خوووك اخباركووم واخبار صحتكووم... << تو الناس 
الله يقويش خيتي ...الحمد لله  
الحقوووني الحقووووووني ماااافهمت ولا شي . :wacko: . لاااا وربي نايمه عدل وشبعانه نوم ماني مخرفه.... ويش سعنه وويش دوخله <<< هذا و ترجمها 
وويش توازي وويش وويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!×××××؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! 
هههههههههههه
هههههههههه
الله يغربل إبليسش ....خلاص با أترجم الش
سعنّه أو دوخله خيتي يعني ...زرعه صغيره يسووها في 
في قوطي فارغ أو يسووه من الخوص واله علاقه ويرموها في البحر مع التمني بعودة الحجاج سالمين غانمين 
ويجيبوا لينا ( صوغه) كرادو ولا صوايات من الحج ههههه
والتوازي يعني المواطير اللي لول منتشرين في البلد ( اللي يروحوا ليهم الناس زي العيون ) إسئلي الوالده وهي بتشرح الش أحسن مني أكيد هههههههه
طلعت ريحة دخان من مخي ..  :weird: 
وأنا أقول ويش هالريحه كأنه واحد مفحط عند شقتي هههههههههههههههههه 



هذا فايدة اللي يتأخر في الرد لا يتحمس ولا يتطفر .. يللا لفك الشفره.. اللي بعدوووووووو

اللي بعدوووو
حياش الله  


ههههههههه عاشو اعرفه اشوى السلووق بس مااا احبه << جربتي تاكليه انتين 
احم لا بس اذا شفته تحوم شبدي .. الرطبه يالله تعبر وهي صاحيه ,, مو مطبوخه بعد ..  :embarrest: 
هههههههه
أي والله جربه أول هههههه 
بس احب التمر << لااا صدق قولي والله
الله على التمر اذا كان 
مسمسم وياه قهوة عربيه بعد 
أمممممممممممم  

هههههههههههههههههه عجبتني .. حركتات  اما لو شهر شااان عدل ..
عااد يبغى لك ساعتها تاخذ الصوره وتحتفظ بها حق تنزلها بقسم الصور ونشوف .. << ياااحبش للطماشه والنحاسه 
لا لا الاتفاق ما فيه تشهير هههههه
>>>خايف ههههههههه 
هيهيهي بعرررف الحين بس انط للسالفه الثانيه ..
حركتات 
بس مره فانيه ما فيه تأخير زين هههههههه 

ههههههههه عليها بالعافيه .. رحمة الله عليها ..
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين  
يللا اللي بعدووووو
اللي بعدو مرحباً بووووه 
يا خووك ويش فيك على المشفرر ..<< اللي بعدووووووو 
لازم تشفير علشان لاتخلص السوالف 
ويصير تشويق بعد >>>فلم هوه  :toung:  
ههههههههههههههههههه ويلااااه عجيب الووصف 
كأنه لوحة مرسومه صح  :bigsmile:  
هههههههههههه ذكرتني مره قعدت ويا حريم ياكلوها ضبعان ..
ولا شفت الا ضرب بالعظم.. واني  :weird:  ووويش صاااير ... وشوي حاجه طاحت من العظمه..
يماااااااااه.. عفر شبدي لااااااااااعت.. وشوي مص في العظم واني  :weird:  انفض ايدي واقوم..
ويش هذا .. قالو كراعين .. يا ساااااااااااتر.. ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
أي والله حركتات أكل الكراعين ما تسمعي 
الا تمصمص في هالعظامه وتكسير هههههه 
قصدك يوم كرعوننا خلص وبحححححح << ههههههه بسم الله على كرعونكم  :toung: 
لا أهم شي شرب الشاي بعد أكل الكراعين 
يهضم السمونه على قولتهم ههههههه 

 :huuh:  السيرة الذاتيه الكرعونيه.. 
بس ما علي منكم ويع..  :noworry: ..
الحممممدلله .. عزززززز الله النعمه
<< بعد ويه  :toung: 
اي والله بعد ويه ههههههه
يالله ناس وايد ما يحبوها مسكينه 
وأنا أفكر أفتح محل كراعين وهريس 
الظاهر ما فيه أمل ينجح هههههههه

اقووول يا خوووك وسع بعبر  :toung:  بكمل قرقري برد ثاني <<< لاااااا منتين صاحيه 
ههههههههههه
تفضلي خيتي >>بعد ويش ردت وخلصت  :toung:

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين مره فانيه خيتي  اميرة كل  المرح :rolleyes: عفر اخر سالفه دي .. يللا بسم الله 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تخيلت المنظر ..  :rolleyes: 
هههههههه
منظرنا وإحنا نتنافض هههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه :toung: ههههههههههههههه دست.. ياعييني.. هذا احنا يوم كنا صغار اذا سوينا 
لازم الدست ضريبه يوميه بعد ويش 

هههههههه عجبتني خمقات,, :toung: 
جمع خمق على وزن حمد هههههههه
ههههههههههههههه عجبتني العمليه الجراحيه .. رووووعه ههههه ومافي احسن من الفازلين..
أي والله العلاج الفعال >>أصلاً ما فيه الا هوه  :toung:  
واني تهمت اخوي اقول بين غرفتي وغرفته جدار شخيره خرق الطوفه
طلع شخيركم انت وربعك  :weird: 
أنا واليده وحلوة اللبن مو ويا الربع 
الربع موعودين بدست وأنا ضرب في الكستن ههههههه 

افااااااا راحت علينا الشماته <<< صدق نحيسه  :wink: 
مع اليده ما فيه دست هههههههه 
ومنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر
بس من حظك نفذت بجلدك  :wink: 
الحمد لله رب العالمين فلتنا عن الشماته هههههههه
 :weird:  قولو يتأدب .. يعني ما حاشه دست .. قولو يتوب ويقول خلاص لا يحوشني .. ابددددن.. مافي امل .. ما يفييييييييد <<< اووه السالفه ترى قديمه اميرووه يوزي عن النحاسه 
ههههههههه
للغدران سحر خااااااااص يخلي الواحد يدووووووخ هههههه
>>>>حشا أكا مو غدير مال مطر هههههههه 
ههههههههههههههه الغدران وضلوع النخيل .. و مطامس فيها اهل لول .. 
ههههههههههههههه ياعلي يعشعش .. يبغى له خياطه وترقيع المشق يا سااااتر .. 
<<< هذا اللي يبغى لش 
<<<<<< اصغر حجم لا تشوف لا تطبق علي 
 :toung: 
شفنا الخط ولو كان صغير هههههه
بكره نشتري الجهاز من عند باز يطير ونطبقه عليش 
ههههههههههههههههه 
يسلمووو والله تونست ويا السوالف ومر الوقت ولا حسيت..
يعطيك الف عافيه خيوو
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 
آنستي وشرفتي خيتي
ورحمة الله على موتانا وموتاكم..
دمت بحفظ الرحمن
الله يرحم موتانا وموتاكم أجمعين 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## واحد فاضي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

من زمان ما طلينا عليكم ، الله لا يشغلكم الا بطاعته 
شوي مشغولين ويا هالعمال ما عليه اسمحوا لينا 
المهم هذا يا محفوظين السلامه 
ذاك اليوم مر عليي واحد من الصبيان وعطاني 
( يدوبه ) وقال لي هذي من عند أبوه اليكم 
ويقول لك سلّم على أبوك 
ودخلت البيت وحامل اليدوبه وهيه ملفوفه بالليف 
وشافتني حلوة اللبن 
حلوة اللبن :- ويش اللي عندك 
أنا :- هذي يدوبه من عند .......ويسلم عليكم 
حلوة اللبن :- الله يسلمه ورحم الله والديه ، والله توها يدتك تقول نفسها في يدوبه فحال 
أنا :- على نياتكم ترزقون 
ورحت الى يدتي ، وعطيتها شوية يدب في مشكاب ويوم أكلت منها شوي 
يدتي:- الله أيه هذي اليدوبات ولا ما يصير 
أنا :- يعني عجبتش 
يدتي:- ايه رحم الله واليه اللي يابها 
أنا :- هذي من عند........
يدتي:- ايه الله يرحم والديه هذا يا .....يا ولد.....كان جار يدك في النخيل 
أنا:- يعني يدي كان عنده نخيل ذيك الأيام 
يدتي:- أيه وكان أحسن واحد يسوي كراره في الديره كلها ، بس ولاد الحرام ما خلوه في حاله 
أنا:- ويش كان يسوي يدي
يدتي:- يسوي الكر اللي يركبوا به النخله
أنا :- زين أماه ووينه يسووا العكفات 
يدتي:- يسووها عند الحدادين والنخلاوي هذي عدته 
عكفه ويا كر ويشتغل في النخيل 
أنا :- الله يرحم أيام النخيل 
يدتي:- اي والله الله يرحم ايام النخيل ، والله ذكرتني مشتهيه سمّنه
أنا :- ولا يهمش بكره نروح الحَبَال ونصيد الش ان شاء الله سمّن ومدقيه 
يدتي:- خلاص بس انته اللي تسويهم 
أنا:- ما يهمش أماه 
ورحت الى أمي وقلت اليها إن بكره با أروح الحَبَال عشان أصيد ليدتي سمن ومدقيه واللي يطلع في البر
وطلعت الفخ وبدلت الربله اللي فيه وعدلت الحنيّه 
وجهزته الى يوم فاني 
ومن الصبح طلعت ويا واحد من الصبيان ورحنا إشترينا لينا ستة (عناييش) ( عناقيش) (يعانيش) جمع يعنوش 
( هذا كائن حفار يطلع اذا سقوا المزارع ) 
ورحنا البر ونصبنا فخوخنا بعد ما حطينا فيهم اليعانيش فيهم وانتظرنا ......وانتظرنا .......لين >>>>>طق 
أنا فخي فيه سمّنه .......وفخ خويي فيه مدقي
ومره فانيه نصبناهم 
أنا فخي فيه صقرقع ....وفخ خويي فيه سمّنه
وكررنا نصاب الفخ لامن قرب الظهر
وحصليتنا ذاك اليوم 
سبع سمّنات وستة مدقيه وأربعة صقرقعات 
وإحنا راجعين بعد بالفلاتيات صدنا لينا عشرة عصافير 
وحمامتين نخيل 
وتم تقسيم الغنيمه بيننا وأخذت أنا السمّن والحمامتين والباقي أخذهم خويي ورحت البيت بصيدي الثمين ودخلت على حلوة اللبن وعندي الغنيمه 
وقمت ملشتهم ونظفتهم وعطيتهم حلوة اللبن 
وطبختهم لينا
ورحت الى يدتي
أنا:- أماه الصيد زين اليوم 
يدتي:- ويش صدتوا 
أنا :- خير من الله 
وبعد شوي يابتهم حلوة اللبن وياهم خبز عربي 
وقعدنا ناكل فيهم حتى .........

>>>>أذن الظهر وقمنا للصلاة 

وسكتنا عن الكلام المباح 
وقمنا للصلاة والعباده 
سلام

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلم اخوي واحد فاضي ويعطيك الف عافية

عندي استفسار  وشو  يدوبه 
 والله يرحم امؤمنين والمؤمنات
بس ياريت تعلمني وش معناها لانها خلتني زي الخبلة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> تسلم اخوي واحد فاضي ويعطيك الف عافية
> 
> عندي استفسار وشو يدوبه 
> والله يرحم امؤمنين والمؤمنات
> بس ياريت تعلمني وش معناها لانها خلتني زي الخبلة



مرحبتين خيتي لحن الخلود 
سلامتش خيتي ...ويدوبه يعني >>>جدّوبه 
يعني النخله اذا طاحت ويش يسووا فيها يجدبوها 
وياكلوا الجدب ....بس احنا الجيم تتحول الى ياء 
جدّوبه >>>>يدّوبه 
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
تقبلي خالص التحيات خيتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بالقصص الحلوة والسوالف الأحلى

اول شي ذكرتنا بالنخيل والكر ترى تونا شايفينه في مهرجان الدوخلة في قسم التراث

والله على ايام الصيد حلوةكمان

اخواني احيانا تدق عليهم حالة الصيد بس صارت قديمة يشتروا السمن جاهز اليهم

بس صيد البحر هو الي ساحرهم ليما الحين

كان عندنا نخيل الأول وكانوا ياكلوا الجدب بس اني ما حبه صراحة 
تسلم يبو زين على هالسالفة

----------


## Hussain.T

تسلم اخوي واحد فاضي ويعطيك الف عافية

الله يرحم موتانا وموتاكم أجمعين

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

سلامووووو
كيفكم وكيفكم مع هالبرد اللي السنه ناوي على نيه شينه
ويس لبس واكل بس مو كستنه اكل اكل عشان يدفي
ونهايه الشتاء شوفوا الوزن كم صار<<اما مع الناس من الحين الميزان ضارب

الموهييم نجي للسالفه الاولى

سالفه الكراعيين وعوووووووة استغفر الله
وعلى فكرة توة الوالد يوم ثاني العيد شاور حلوة اللبن وجابه وهي طبخته اووة
البيت الريحه تفوح بس احلى مافيها ريحه البهارات احلى منه
وبس جاء على المغرب طحته وضرب فيه بالخمس وهو واخويي وهو توة معرس حتى ماكمل شهر
<<بس ماقلت السبب في انه ليش يمدحوة للمعريس حديثا

السالفه الثانيه
الله الله ع المطر ايش حلاته ولو كان ع البحر وقت الغروب مافي احلى منه
وشكلها زوجه اخوي صار نفسها بالكستنه وراحت تسوي ليها :toung:  
فضلوا حياكم 
وذكرتني باخوتي ايام الخمق والمشق كانوا يخوضوا  في الغدران ومايجي 
وقت المغرب الا الوالده ع الباب تستنى بس ماياخذوا دسوت مدستته لا ماياخذوا 
الا الهذرة والزنه اللي تعور الراس بس من يخلصوا سبوحه الا ماتشوفها الا ياولدي ولدي وخلف جبدي  واهلي ولا تروحوا ودبغ في ذيك الرجايل بالفازلين بس ولا يتوبوا يوم ثاني ع هالحال
اما احنا اوة ايام متوسط وثانوي المدرسه تبعد عن البيت ربع ساعه>>جد لان بيتنا اخر الديرة وهي اول الديرة
والوالد يجي وعند الدفايه وينسى انه يجي ياخنا وخاصه النومه تحلى فينام
واحنا مالنا الا المشي في هالمطر فانا وصديقتي نمشي واذكرها تخاف لى
 كتبها على الرغم انها بالشنطه ولا نزيد الطين بله بهالمشي وماتخلي شارع الا نمشي فيه
ومانوصل الا العبايه مو 100 بس الا زياده وعاد انا بمتوسط ماكنت انا اللي اغلسها فالهذرة تقوم
وها نظفتي الشوارع عن المطر وقسما وعظما الا اقصرها  :embarrest: 

والسويلفه الثالثه
بصراحه قريتها وزي الاهبل بالزفه :bigsmile: 
مافهمت اليدوبه الا يوم شرحتها اما دقيقه بشوف الكلمات
شنو يعني كرارة وسمن ومدقيه <<هذي ابي اعرفها

يسلموا ع السوالف الحلوة والمسليه
والله يرحم يدتك ويرحم يداتنا ويدات المؤمنين<<نست البنت وجلست على باب المسجد
موفق خيووة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 
ارحبوا ارحبوا 
بما ان السالفة فيها نخيل فبعدوا عني 
اختكم وبلا فخر  تمت ولادتها في احد نخيل القديح العامرة 
يعني نخلاوية من ساسي لراسي 
بس عن الفشيلة فيه مصطلحات وااااااجد ناسيتها مع الزمن <<<الحين بيقولوا عمري فوق الخمسين خخخخ
الجدوبة وعرفناها ويا محلاها وهي تقرمش  يم يمي  لذيذة خاصة اذا فيها حلاوة 
الكر هذا الي يطلعوا به النخلة عشان يحدروها ويلقحوها 
العكفاااااااااات اممممممم مو متأكدة منه بس اعتقد زي المنجل اذا مو غلطانة <<<العتب على الكبر 
والحين انتوا دناوة نفس مع العذر ويش تاكلون في هالعصافير المساكين كل الي فيهم عظامة 
بس صحيح كيف تشتروا العناقيش هذاكم ماليين النخيل  عوووووع شكلهم فلم رعب يخوفوا 
ذكرتني مرة لمست واحد بالغلط وضليت اتنافض اسبوع 
اخوتي كانوا حريفين صيد سمنات ومدقيات بس اذا انت تاكلهم هم بس للاذية يصيدوا ويرموا لان امي من ربعي تخاف تطبخهم 
عليكم بالعافية اكلتوهم  عاد مدري ويش اكلتوا فيهم << بشتغل مناهضة لحقوق العصافير 
مشكور على السالفة الحلوة

----------


## يوم سعيد

> شنو يعني كرارة وسمن ومدقيه <<هذي ابي اعرفها





بالأذن أخوي واحد فاضي ، سأندس بين الطين والعجين وألقف منك الخط كما يلقف الملقوف نصيبه في السالفة بدون إحم ولا دستور .. !!
كأنني سمعت أحدهم يستفسر عن السمن والمدقية ، فأتمنى إنني جئت في الوقت المناسب والكلام المفيد ، فهذه على ما أظن نوع من الطيور تعيش عادة في البراري والنخيل ويعتقد البعض في حلاوة طعمها ، وأنا جربتها فهي واعلى كبدي صغيرة - أقصد السمنة - ولا تملك هبرات من اللحم المفطح بل يا دوب تحمل قشرة من اللحم يغطي جسدها الرهيف ، ولكن حينما تعتاد على أكلها ستشعر بقيمة ما تأكل وسترى نفسك تحترف الصيد من أجل بس أن تصطاد طيراً أو طيرين ..؟؟
تحياتي وعذراً على المداخلة 
يوم سعيد

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اهلين بالقصص الحلوة والسوالف الأحلى







> اول شي ذكرتنا بالنخيل والكر ترى تونا شايفينه في مهرجان الدوخلة في قسم التراث
> 
> والله على ايام الصيد حلوةكمان
> 
> اخواني احيانا تدق عليهم حالة الصيد بس صارت قديمة يشتروا السمن جاهز اليهم
> 
> بس صيد البحر هو الي ساحرهم ليما الحين
> 
> كان عندنا نخيل الأول وكانوا ياكلوا الجدب بس اني ما حبه صراحة 
> تسلم يبو زين على هالسالفة





هلا بيش خيتي عفاف الهدى ومرحبتين
الحلو تواجدش الرائع خيتي
أي والله حتى الحين ساعات تدق أم العبيد عليي ويا خويي ونروح نصيد بس طلع لينا هوايه فانيه وهي صيد الحيات والعقارب صاحبي مجنون حيات وعقارب يربيهم في حوض زجاج  :wacko: 
وأنا الحين أموووووت في حاجه إسمها بحر وصيد سمك يعني ما فيه حاجه في البحر وطريقه الا صدت بها ويا الشباب بس الغوص ما أقدر عليه .....متعب مرررررره 
قمبار- دوار - سكار .....وباقي الطرق الفانيه 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> تسلم اخوي واحد فاضي ويعطيك الف عافية
> 
> الله يرحم موتانا وموتاكم أجمعين



هلا بيك أخوي شبل الطفوف 
الله يسلمك ويعافيك
ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

[quote=دمعة الاحزان;557158]
مرحبتين خيتي دمعة الأحزان 
سلامووووو
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

كيفكم وكيفكم مع هالبرد اللي السنه ناوي على نيه شينه
ويس لبس واكل بس مو كستنه اكل اكل عشان يدفي
ونهايه الشتاء شوفوا الوزن كم صار<<اما مع الناس من الحين الميزان ضارب
هههههههه الله يستر 
وشكله بيصير بيات شتوي هالسنه مزبوووووووط 
ما فيه الا أكل ونوم ههههههه 
الموهييم نجي للسالفه الاولى 
سالفه الكراعيين وعوووووووة استغفر الله
وعلى فكرة توة الوالد يوم ثاني العيد شاور حلوة اللبن وجابه وهي طبخته اووة
البيت الريحه تفوح بس احلى مافيها ريحه البهارات احلى منه
وبس جاء على المغرب طحته وضرب فيه بالخمس وهو واخويي وهو توة معرس حتى ماكمل شهر
<<بس ماقلت السبب في انه ليش يمدحوة للمعريس حديثا
عليهم بالعافيه 
والسبب ليش ممدوح للمعاريس إسألي الوالد ههههههههه
والله يستر هههههههههههه  
السالفه الثانيه
الله الله ع المطر ايش حلاته ولو كان ع البحر وقت الغروب مافي احلى منه
وشكلها زوجه اخوي صار نفسها بالكستنه وراحت تسوي ليها :toung:  
فضلوا حياكم 
خلاص إرسلي كم وحده من الكستن على الDHL
بس لازم تكون مستويه مزبوووووووووووط
وذكرتني باخوتي ايام الخمق والمشق كانوا يخوضوا في الغدران ومايجي 
وقت المغرب الا الوالده ع الباب تستنى بس ماياخذوا دسوت مدستته لا ماياخذوا 
الا الهذرة والزنه اللي تعور الراس بس من يخلصوا سبوحه الا ماتشوفها الا ياولدي ولدي وخلف جبدي واهلي ولا تروحوا ودبغ في ذيك الرجايل بالفازلين بس ولا يتوبوا يوم ثاني ع هالحال
أكيد العوده للغدران لاااااااااااازم 
اليها سحر خاص ما يعرفه الا اللي تآكلت أراجله من المشق هههههه
ونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسه المخاوض في الغدران هههههه

اما احنا اوة ايام متوسط وثانوي المدرسه تبعد عن البيت ربع ساعه>>جد لان بيتنا اخر الديرة وهي اول الديرة
والوالد يجي وعند الدفايه وينسى انه يجي ياخنا وخاصه النومه تحلى فينام
واحنا مالنا الا المشي في هالمطر فانا وصديقتي نمشي واذكرها تخاف لى
كتبها على الرغم انها بالشنطه ولا نزيد الطين بله بهالمشي وماتخلي شارع الا نمشي فيه
ومانوصل الا العبايه مو 100 بس الا زياده وعاد انا بمتوسط ماكنت انا اللي اغلسها فالهذرة تقوم
الله يعينكم مطر وخمق وعبايه متروسه خمق ههههههههههه

وها نظفتي الشوارع عن المطر وقسما وعظما الا اقصرها  :embarrest: 
هههههههههههههههههه
تخيلت زي الكوكو الى الركبه ههههههههههه 
والسويلفه الثالثه
بصراحه قريتها وزي الاهبل بالزفه :bigsmile: 
هههههههههههههههه
الله يغربل ابليسش 
مافهمت اليدوبه الا يوم شرحتها اما دقيقه بشوف الكلمات
شنو يعني كرارة وسمن ومدقيه <<هذي ابي اعرفها
ما قصر أخونا يوم سعيد شرحها  
يسلموا ع السوالف الحلوة والمسليه
والله يرحم يدتك ويرحم يداتنا ويدات المؤمنين<<نست البنت وجلست على باب المسجد

موفق خيووة
الله يسلمش خيتي 
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

تقبلي خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

أهلين بخيتنا نوارة الدنيا ومرحبتين
السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ارحبوا ارحبوا 
إرحبو بش وبأهلش وبالجمل اللي رحل بش 
يا مرحبا مليون ....يا مرحبا رش المطر
بما ان السالفة فيها نخيل فبعدوا عني 
اختكم وبلا فخر تمت ولادتها في احد نخيل القديح العامرة 
يعني نخلاوية من ساسي لراسي 
والنعم بش خيتي 
بس عن الفشيلة فيه مصطلحات وااااااجد ناسيتها مع الزمن <<<الحين بيقولوا عمري فوق الخمسين خخخخ
ههههههههههههه مو خمسين يمكن 49 بس ههههههههههههههه
الجدوبة وعرفناها ويا محلاها وهي تقرمش يم يمي لذيذة خاصة اذا فيها حلاوة 
أي والله مقرمشه ولا بطاطس ليز هههههههههه
الكر هذا الي يطلعوا به النخلة عشان يحدروها ويلقحوها 
العكفاااااااااات اممممممم مو متأكدة منه بس اعتقد زي المنجل اذا مو غلطانة <<<العتب على الكبر 
مزبووووووووووووووووط  :icon30: 
والحين انتوا دناوة نفس مع العذر ويش تاكلون في هالعصافير المساكين كل الي فيهم عظامة 
شدعوه خيتي نسويهم مقرمشيييييييين وناكلهم بعظامتهم هههههههههه
 :nosweat:  :nosweat:  :nosweat: 
بس صحيح كيف تشتروا العناقيش هذاكم ماليين النخيل عوووووع شكلهم فلم رعب يخوفوا 
ذكرتني مرة لمست واحد بالغلط وضليت اتنافض اسبوع 
اخوتي كانوا حريفين صيد سمنات ومدقيات بس اذا انت تاكلهم هم بس للاذية يصيدوا ويرموا لان امي من ربعي تخاف تطبخهم 
العناقيش لول كانت تجاره فيهم وان شاء الله بنمر على هالسالفه 
في الجاي من السوالف 
عليكم بالعافية اكلتوهم عاد مدري ويش اكلتوا فيهم << بشتغل مناهضة لحقوق العصافير 
الله يستر :sila:  :sila: 
مشكور على السالفة الحلوة
حياش الله ويا مرحبتين

----------


## واحد فاضي

> [/center]
> بالأذن أخوي واحد فاضي ، سأندس بين الطين والعجين وألقف منك الخط كما يلقف الملقوف نصيبه في السالفة بدون إحم ولا دستور .. !!
> كأنني سمعت أحدهم يستفسر عن السمن والمدقية ، فأتمنى إنني جئت في الوقت المناسب والكلام المفيد ، فهذه على ما أظن نوع من الطيور تعيش عادة في البراري والنخيل ويعتقد البعض في حلاوة طعمها ، وأنا جربتها فهي واعلى كبدي صغيرة - أقصد السمنة - ولا تملك هبرات من اللحم المفطح بل يا دوب تحمل قشرة من اللحم يغطي جسدها الرهيف ، ولكن حينما تعتاد على أكلها ستشعر بقيمة ما تأكل وسترى نفسك تحترف الصيد من أجل بس أن تصطاد طيراً أو طيرين ..؟؟
> تحياتي وعذراً على المداخلة 
> يوم سعيد



أهلين بأخونا يوم سعيد 
نو مشكا أخي مرحبتين بمداخلتك بين الأخوان أخي 

ومشكوووووووور على التوضيح الرائع أخي ما قصرت 

تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
ومتباركين بهذا اليوم العظيم 
عيد الله الأعظم عيد الغدير 
واللي إحتفل واللي راح الحسينية واللي راحت العزيه 
واللي قرقشت وأهم شي جددنا البيعة والولاء لآل البيت عليهم السلام 
---------
نعود لمحور سالفتنا 
هذا يا محفوظين السلامه والصحة والبقاء 
هذاك اليوم رجعت من المدرسه وحطيت راسي ونمت من مغربيّه ، وما فيه الا شخييييييييييييييير من التعب 
وشوي الا يدتي يايه اليي في الغرفه ومقعدتني 
يدتي:- قوم قوم انته نايم الى الحين 
أنا :- ( وعيوني نص مفتحه ):- خير أماه ويش صاير 
يدتي:- وشوه ويش صاير ، يعني تسوي روحك ما تدري 
أنا:- والله أماه ما أدري ويش صاير ، أحد مات ولا حريقه في الديره ولا وشوه 
يدتي:- ما تسمع الأذانات في المسايد داكيه تشتغل 
أنا:- الأذانات حق الصلاة أكيد يعني حق ويش 
يدتي:- حق الصلاه ، أي صلاه والحين الساعه بعدهيه فنعشر الليل ، هذي صلاة شريعة الماي 
أنا :- الساعه طنعش الحين ، ما أدري 
يدتي :- قوم يالله البس فيابك وروح المسيد 
أنا:- أروح المسيد ويش أسوي 
يدتي:- قوم روح ذاكيه يت الحوته وبلعت القمر 
أنا:- يعني ، حوتة القمر 
يدتي:- يعني انته تعرف بس تسوي روحك 
أنا:- ما أدري أماه ما أحد قال ليي الليله عن حوتة القمر 
بس با أسألش يداه ويش هيه صلاة شريعة الماي 
يدتي :- اذا ييت من المسيد با أقول لك 
وقمت ولبست فيابي ورحت المسيد اللي في فريقنا وجلست ويا الناس وكل شوي يقوم واحد ويأذن لامن الحوته بدت تطلع القمر من بطنها وقمنا وصلينا الى ربنا صلاة الخسوف 
وطلعنا من المسيد ووقفنا نطالع في القمر وكل واحد يقول لصاحبه :- شوف شوف الحوته خافت وزوعت القمر من بطنها ، أكيد بعد ما صلّوا الناس عورها بطنها وزوعته 
ويوم بيّن القمر رجعنا لبيوتنا وكل واحد حامل لبشاره الى أهله 
أنا:- أماه الحوته طلّعت القمر 
يدتي:- زين الحمد لله 
أنا:- أماه تراني ما نسيت ، ويش هيه صلاة شريعة الماي 
يدتي:- هذي صلاة الميانين يخلوهم يوقفوا 
ويعلموهم الصلاة ويقولوا ليهم 

أصلّي صلاتي وأنشر عباتي 
فوق الشرعه والدنيا وسيعه 
الله أكبر 

( وفيه تكمله ليها بس نسيتها واذا جت حلوة اللبن ان شاء الله نسألها )
أنا:- الله يعين ، يعني بس ركعه صلاتهم 
يدتي:- زين بعد يخلوهم يصلّوا 
أنا:- أي والله زين ، اليوم في المسيد يا الينا ........وقام يصلي ويانا بعد 
يدتي:- الله يرحم بالحال هذا .......الى الحين يروح المسيد ويصلي ويا الشيخ 
أنا:- ايه بعد وين يروح أحسن من هالمصبنه اللي ما يخلّوه في حاله هالمسكين 
يدتي:- اي والله ، والحين يالله قوم نام وراك بكره مدرسه 

وخرجت من عند يدتي وأنا متعجب من هالحوته اللي تركب للسماء وتبلع القمر وتالي تزوعه هههههههه

وحطيت راسي ورحت في سابع نووووومه 

ويالله تصبحوا على خير

----------


## لحن الخلود

رحم الله والديك اخوي واحد فاضي 
رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات برحمته الواسعة
بس بصراحة سالفة الحوتة والقمر اول مرة اسمع بلاسماء هذي :amuse: 
بس المسيد = المسجد هنا ظليت اعود وازيدلحد ما عرفتها  :embarrest: 
صارت عندي عقدة من حرف الياء  :embarrest: يبلع حرف الجيم 
معذرة منك بس لانه هو السبب الي يخليني خبلة شوي :bigsmile: 
تقبل مروري  :cool: 
وانتظر السالفة الجديدة  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حوتة القمر اول مرة اسمع فيها


يسلموا على هالسالفة الحلوة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلم عليكم اخوي ابو زين 
معلومة جديدة اخدتها عن صلاة المجانين ( صلاة الشريعة ) 
بالنسبة للحوتة سامعه بها 
حتى ان بعض اليهال يقولوا لهم 
اكلوا اكلتكم حوته من السما منعوتة 
عادة بليالي الكسوف من يقولوا الحوتة بلعت القمر عاد ساعتها تجيني الهواجيس واتخيل ان وحش له فم كبير طالع لقمرنا ياكل فيه 
بس من رحنا للمدرسة وعرفنا السالفة الصجية عرفنا انه كله كلام عجايز 
قال زاعته قال 
مشكور اخوي

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

السلام عليكوووووووووووووووم

شحوالك أخوي عساك بخير


ما قصرت وفيت وكفيت خوش سوالف ترد الروح :bigsmile: 

والله سجدت على الموضوع البارحه لين أخر صفحه

والله ذكريات حلوه 


(وعلى فكره )
شهيتني للباجه >>>أحين بقولوا ويعععع تاكل باجه :wacko: 
والعصيده<<<قمت من الصبح عشان أسوي لي عصيدة دبس تفضل
وداني أكلها ويا نسكافيه مو قهوه عربيه عاد :wink: 
ويالجو الحلو والمغيم أن شاء الله تمطر
لكن خساره ما عندنا خمقات  :rolleyes: 
والله صار نفسي أوقف في المطر بس أخاف من المرض
يالله أذا مطرت وقفنا واللي فيها فيها 
وندعي لينا كم دعوه ولحبايبنا

يالله عاد نبي سوالف غير
أوه صح
عجبتني سالفت نتيف نتيفان
عمري ما سمعت خرافه من خراريف لول
الله يرحم جدتي أم أبوي ما فهمت عليها كنت صغيره
وأم أمي الله يعطيها العافيه مانسمع منها سوالف لأنها عصبيه :bigsmile: 



رحم الله والديك 
والله يرحم جدتك ويسكنها فسيح جناته مع محمد وآل محمد
والمؤمنين والمؤمنات


في أمان الله

----------


## جورية الخليج

(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * صراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ))

الله يرحمها ويرحم امواتنا جميعا

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي لحن الخلود حياش الله 

آسف في البداية على التأخير في الكتابة والردود 
نظراً للإنشغال 





> رحم الله والديك اخوي واحد فاضي 
> رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات برحمته الواسعة
> الله يرحم والدينش خيتي
> بس بصراحة سالفة الحوتة والقمر اول مرة اسمع بلاسماء هذي
> أفا على غيرش 
> هذي معروفه حوتة القمر 
> بس المسيد = المسجد هنا ظليت اعود وازيدلحد ما عرفتها 
> صارت عندي عقدة من حرف الياء يبلع حرف الجيم 
> معذرة منك بس لانه هو السبب الي يخليني خبلة شوي
> ...



خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## واحد فاضي

> حوتة القمر اول مرة اسمع فيها
> 
> 
> يسلموا على هالسالفة الحلوة



خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين
انتظري سوالف أحلى بعد ان شاء الله 

ومعليش على التأخير 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نوارة الدنيا حياش الله





> السلام عليكم اخوي ابو زين 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> معلومة جديدة اخدتها عن صلاة المجانين ( صلاة الشريعة ) 
> منتاز ...هالشكل نعرف اننا نكتب شي مفيد 
> 
> بالنسبة للحوتة سامعه بها 
> حتى ان بعض اليهال يقولوا لهم 
> اكلوا اكلتكم حوته من السما منعوتة 
> عادة بليالي الكسوف من يقولوا الحوتة بلعت القمر عاد ساعتها تجيني الهواجيس واتخيل ان وحش له فم كبير طالع لقمرنا ياكل فيه
> ...



حياش الله خيتي 
رحم الله والديش 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي الفارسة الحسناء 





> السلام عليكوووووووووووووووم
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شحوالك أخوي عساك بخير
> حياش الله خيتي ويا مرحبا 
> 
> ما قصرت وفيت وكفيت خوش سوالف ترد الروح
> عليش بالعافيه خيتي 
> هذا واجب علينا للمنتدى 
> 
> ...



فمان الله خيتي 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> (( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا السراط المستقيم * صراط الذين انعمت عليهم * غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضالين ))
> 
> الله يرحمها ويرحم امواتنا جميعا



أهلين بخيتنا جورية الخليج 

رحم الله والديش والمؤنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 

خالص تحياتي للتواجد الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

في البداية اقدم أسفي لكثرة انشغالي 
في الشهر السابق 
ولم أكتب أي شيء خلال الفترة السابقة 
------

هذا يا محفوظين السلامة ذاك اليوم ياي من بيت خالتي 
بعدما وديت ليهم صالونة مسويتنها الوالده 
واشتهت لأختها - الله يرحمها - وحطت اليها 
في غضارة شويه 
وأنا راجع من بيت خالتي شفت صديقي وهوه على باب بيتهم 
أنا:- هاه أبوجاسم ويش تسوي 
محمد:- دحنا قاعدين الصبيان راحوا الحبال عني 
أنا:- خلاص يالخوي ، تروح وياي عين أم عمار 
محمد :- والله فكره ، با أمر عليك عند بيتكم 
وبس أرمي حيره على دريشتكم يعني أنا 
أنا:- خلاص ولا تنسى تييب وياك الميوه 
محمد :- النص بالنص 
وحطيت ريولي على قولتهم 
ووصلت البيت وعلى طول رحت الى يدتي 

أنا:- أماه بنروح نتسبح في عين أم عمار 
يدتي:- انتفتوا لروحكم مو تغرقوا 
أنا:- ولا ما نعرف نتسبح ، ولا يهمش أماه 
يدتي:- لا تنسى تييب ليي( *$%^&*)
أنا :- ما عليه ما نسيت ودانا با أخذ كيس عشان أييب لش وااااااايد
يدتي :- وادي با أطلّع قوطيتي الماو
وسمعت صوت الحجره على الدريشه 
أنا :- يالله مع السلامه با أروح الحين 
وذهبت الى المطبخ وأخذت ميوه للروحه 

وخرجت الى صاحبي ومشينا الى العين ويكفيكم واحنا رايحين ما خلينا لا برتقاله ولا تفاحه ولا شي 
الا أكلناه ...وما بقت عندنا الا فنديتين حق بعد السباحه 
ووصلنا وشفنا العين صافيه وما أحد وصل من اللي يسبحوا هناك 
وقمنا نيمع الطين اللي وصتني فيه يدتي وحطينا في الكيس علشان نتقاسمه بعدين 
وقمنا نصيد في الحراسين في العين وقعدنا ما فيه الا طبه رواسي وطبه قلّه وطبه من فوق النخله 
وشوي الا يايين ناس يتسبحوا 
وشويه شويه وانترست العين من الناس 
فيه ناس عاد فنانين في السباحه 
وفيه واحد الى الحين اتذكره يركب من فوق نخله جنب العين ويطب من فوقها 
وذيك الأيام الواحد مو بس يتعجب من هالشي الا يرتفع حواجبه مفلات مساحة السياره 

ويوم تعبنا قمنا من العين ولبسنا ورجعنا وفي الطريق شفنا في طريقنا نخله غره وفيها خَلاَل وقمنا ويمعنا بعد شوي 
ووصلنا لبيتنا وتقسمنا كل شي 
ودخلت البيت 
أنا :- سلام عليكم 
يدتي:- عليكم السلام ، يا هلا بالحامل والمحمول 
أنا:- هلا بأمي يا هلا بها الله يعطيش العافيه لا تستعيلي على رزقش هذاهوه في الكيس وياه شي فاني بعد

يدتي:- ويش هوه بعد وياه 
أنا ( وقد فتحت الكيس وأعطيتها منه):- ويش رايش  
يعجبش هذا 
يدتي:- ايه ، بت .....( نادت على حلوة اللبن)
وجائت أمي 
حلوة اللبن :- خير آمري أماه 
يدتي:- شوفي ولدش ويش ياب 
وأعطيت الوالده شويه من الطين وشويه من الخَلاَل 

حلوة اللبن :- ايه يا محلا الخلال، عطاك الله العافيه وسهل الله الك دربك يااااارب

يدتي:- بت .....سوي لينا قلادة خلال اليوم 
حلوة اللبن :- خلاص ولا يهمش بعد شويه أسويها  
أنا :- عليكم بالعافيه 
أنا الحين با أروح أنام بكره ورايي قعده من الصبح 
حلوة اللبن :- ويش وراها هالقعده من الصبح 

أنا هذا سر وبكره بتعرفوا 

وانتون تصبحوا على خير وبعدين بتعرفوا 

فمان الله

----------


## لحن الخلود

هلا والله اخوي 
 يعطيك الله الف عافية 
مشكور على السالفة الجديدة مع انك طولت على بال تجيبها 
 والله يوفقك 
وانا الحين محترة ابي اعرف السر 
 تراني مابعرف انام من اللقافه بس يالله انشاء الله ما تتأخر 

وامورك تتسهل انشاء الله واشغالك تنقضي عسى ربي لا يشغلك شاغل غير عبادته

والله يرحم المؤمنين المؤمنات

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين ..*
_(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .الحمد لله رب العالمين .الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين . إياك نعبد و إياك نستعين .اهدنا الصراط المستقيم . صراط اللذين انعمت عليهم غير المغظوب عليهم و لا الظالين.) صدق الله العلي العظيم ._
_مرحبا اخوي واحد فاضي .._
_يسلمووووووووووووووووووا .._
_ من جد سالفة حلوة .. و ممتعة .._ 
_الله يعطيك العافية .. و الله يرحم يدتّك .._ 
_ويرحم جميع أمواتنا و أموات المؤمنين و المؤمنات أجمعين .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_داااااائما متأخرة .._
_بس صدقني أخوي .._
_قرأت السوالف كلهم .._
_وحتى نسوان الفريق أستانسو عليهم .._
_يهبلووو صدق .._
_الله يرحم يدتك ويغمد روحها الجنة .._
_ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات .._
_بسمـ اللهـ الرحمنـ الرحيمـ ** الحمد للهـ ربـ العالمينـ ** الرحمنـ الرحيمـ ** مالكـ يومـ الدينـ ** إياكـ نعبد وإياكـ نستعينـ ** إهدنا الصراط المستقيمـ ** صراط الذينـ أنتعمتـ عليهمـ ** غير المغضوبـ عليهمـ ** ولا الظالينـ **صدق الله العلي العظيم **_
_بس أخوي أنت شسويت فينا ..؟!_
_ماخليت شي إلا خليتنا نشفي عليه .._
_يدوبه .._
_وإلا الكستن .._
_وإلا الكراعين .._
_ما خليت شي .._
_وإلا الصبعبلي .._
_عموما أخوي ربي يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عافية .._
_جهود رائعة تستحق الثناء حقا .._
_في إنتظار القادم .._
_لا تطول علينا .._
_دمت بحفظ الباري .._

----------

